# التبريد والتكييف من الالف الي الياء



## تقوى الله (9 ديسمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​الاخوة المهندسين الكرام ...
قمنا اكثر من مرة بطرح المواضيع الخاصة بمنتدي التبريد والتكييف ولكن لا يوجد حتي الان خطوة الي الامام :82: 
:81: والان سوف نقوم باذن الله تعالي بطرح الموضوع من اللاف الي الياء (وفقنا الله واياكم )
والرجاء من الاخوة الكرام المشاركة معنا لمن لديه معلومات عن هذا المجال
وطرح الاستفسارات لمن لديه اي سؤال (وندعوا الله ان يوفقنا بالرد المناسب عليه )

 وفقنا الله وهدانا الي ما يحبه ويرضاه 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​


----------



## تقوى الله (9 ديسمبر 2005)

*الدرس الاول*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الاخوة الكرام ...
ولتكن البداية بالهدف ، الفكرة الساسية ، الدورة الاساسية للتبريد .
الدرس الاول 
الهدف الاساسي من عملية التكييف
هو تحسين درجة حرارة الغرفة ودرجة الرطوبة علي ان تكون كالاتي :-
1 - درجة حرارة الغرفة في التبريد 22 + ، - 2 درجة مئوية 
2 - درجة حرارة الغرفة في التدفئة 28 + ، - 2 درجة مئوية 
3 - الرطوبة 50 + 5 % 
الفكرة اللاساسية :-
تعتمد الفكرة الساسية في التبريد علي انتقال الحرارة بين المياه المبردة (المثلجة ) والهواء الذي درجة حرارته تعتمد علي المنطقة (درجة حرارة الهواء الخارجي)

الدورة الاساسية للتبريد (Refrigeration Cycle) :-

في هذه الحالة يستخدم الفريون كوسيلة تبريد .





 
_1- الكباس Compressor :- _
ويتم شحن الفريون من الاسطوانات اليه في صورة غاز ويقوم بضغط الفريون حتي يخرج منه ذات ضغط عالي ودرجة حرارة عاليه تصل الي 50 درجة مئوية .
_2- المكثف Condenser Or Heat Exchanging Pipes :-_
وهو عبارة عن مواسير نحاس وحولها زعانف من الالومنيوم وتسمي Copper Tubes Aluminum Fins ويمر الفريون في هذه المواسير النحاس ذات درجة حرارة عاليه ويمر عليها الهواء فيتم انتقال الحرارة بين الهواء والفريون فيتم تسخين الهواء وتوزيعه علي الزعانف Fins وطرد الهواء الساخن الي الخارج مما يقلل من درجة حرارة الفريون القائم بعملية التبريد ويخرج الفريون في صورة سائل . 







 




 
_3- صمام التمدد Expansion Valve :-_
يمر بها الفريون السائل ويخرج منها في صورة رذاذ Spray نتيجة عملية الخنق Throttling ذات درجة حرارة منخفضة وضغط منخفض .
















​

​
​

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...&hl=ar&lr=&rls=GGLR,GGLR:2005-43,GGLR:en&sa=N​_4- المبخر Evaporator :-_
وهو عبارة عن مواسير نحاس وحولها زعانف من الالومنيوم وتسمي Copper Tubes Aluminum Fins ايضا" مثل Condenser ويمر الفريون في هذه المواسير النحاس ذات درجة حرارة منخفضة ويمر عليها الهواء المراد تبريده الذي تم سحبه من الغرفة حيث يمر الهواء علي مواسير الفريون المبردة ويتم توزيعه علي Fins مما يزيد من مساحة سطح انتقال الحرارة بين الهواء ومواسير الفريون 
وأخيرا" يتم دفع الهواء بواسطة مروحة الي الغرفة المراد تكييفها .
و أخيرا" يدخل الفريون مرة أخري علي الكباس بعد تحوله من الصورة السائلة الي الصورة الغازية حتي لا يتلف الكباس وتستمر الدورة ... 



​ 
والله الموفق 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​


----------



## تقوى الله (10 ديسمبر 2005)

*الدرس الثاني*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​​هذه صورة لجهاز التكييف من الداخل ومسارات الهواء المكيف والعادم (الطرود) .


_أنواع وسائط التبريد :- _
1- قديما" كان يستخدم النشادر في عملية التبريد ولكن توقف العمل به نظرا" لانه غاز سام - ضار بصحة الانسان .
2- بعد ذلك تم استخدام الفريون كوسيط تبريد وهو ايضا" غاز ولكنه ضار بطبقة الاوزون وهو الطريقة الاكثر شيوعا" حتي الان في الوحدات التي تعمل بالمياه المثلجة وايضا" التي تعمل بالتمدد المباشر (D.X) .
3- حديثا" تم استخدام الليثيوم بروميد في عملية التبريد وذلك في الوحدات التي عمل بالامتصاص Absorption .
4- استخدام البروبان في عملية التبريد .
وسوف يتم شرح كل منهم باذن الله تعالي علي حدي 
_اختبارات تسريب غاز الفريون :-_
بعد شحن الفريون في الكباس نقوم بعمل اختبارات التسريب هل هناك تسريب للغاز يؤدي الي عدم تحقيق البرودة المطلوبة ام لا وذلك عن طريق جهاز الاختبار حيث ظهور لهب يميل الي اللون الازرق في حالة عدم التسريب .
اما اذا مال اللون الي الاخضر فتأكد ان هناك تسريب للفريون وتقوم باعادة شحن الدائرة وتأكد من سلامة لحام مواسير الفريون .

_انواع اجهزة التكييف :-_
وتعتمد الفكرة الاساسية في كل الانواع علي الدورة التي تم شرحها مسبقا" ويستخدم فيها الفريون كوسيط تبريد .
1- شباك Window Mounted
http://www.snowbubble.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/WINDOW&CHASSIS.jpg







2- الحائطي Wall Mounted​[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/font]​ 





3- القائم Free Standing Portable


4- الوحدة المنفصلة Split Unit و 
Mini Split Unit


​
6- تكييف الهواء المركزي .


Air Cooled Chiller





وسوف نقوم باذن الله تعالي بشرح كل نوع علي حدي في الدرس القادم .​واليكم هذا الملف الذي يحمل بعض الصور العملية اثناء تصنيع جهاز تكييف من نوع شباك :3: .
وفقنا الله وايكم الي ما يحبه ويرضاه .​والسلام حسن الختام .​


----------



## تقوى الله (13 ديسمبر 2005)

*Window Type*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
الاخوة الكرام .. جزاكم الله خيرا" .. وسوف أقوم باذن الله تعالي بالرد علي استفساراتكم 
ولكن اليوم موضوعنا هو مكيف الهواء من النوع الشباك (Window Type Air Conditioning Unit ويتضح لنا من الاسم ان هذا الجهاز يركب علي الشبابيك والذي يتم تصميمه علي المقاسات المعتادة Standard لحيز الشبابيك ومن المؤكد ان له نفس فكرة العمل التي تم شرحها مسبقا" ولكن له بعض المميزات وبعض العيوب :- 
_مميزاته :-_
1- يعتبر أرخص انواع المكيفات .
2- سهولة التركيب واعادة التركيب حيث ان بعض مستخدمي هذا النوع من الكيفات يقومون بفكه بعد انتهاء فترة الصيف الي ان ينتهي فصل الشتاء ويقومون بتركيبه مرة اخري .
3- يمكن التخلص من المياه المتكاثف بواسطة Condenser بسهولة وذلك عن طريق التوصيلات الخارجية له (توصيل خرطوم للتخلص من المياه المتكاثف) .

_عيوبه :-_
1- يغلق المكان المحدد للشباك تماما" .
2- عالي الضوضاء وغير جذاب .
3- الكفاءة قليلة نسبيا" .
4- له حدود تبريدية تصل الي 24000 BTU 
(BTU :- BritishThermal Units( وتعني وحدة حرارية بريطانية .

_وهذه صورة داخليه للجهاز :- (1)_






*



*​*
*



 


 


_يجب ملاحظة :- _
ان الوحدات يمكن ان تضيف قليلا" علي ثمن المنزل في حالة بيعه .. ولكنها تضيف كثيرا" علي فواتير الكهرباء .!!!​
wace.zip​ 

وأخيرا" نتمني من الله تعالي الا تسقط هذه الوحدة علي رأس عابري السبيل . ​


*والسلام حسن الختام *​

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* ​ 













​


----------



## تقوى الله (1 يناير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​الاخوة الكرام ..
اعتذر عن عدم اتصالي معكم في هذه الفترة ولكن سوف نعود لنكمل المسيرة قريب باذن الله تعالي ولكن لا تنسونا بالدعاء 
واليكم البرنامج الذي طلبه الكثير وهو حساب الصاج :3: 
والسلام حسن الحتام
Duct Work.zip​


----------



## تقوى الله (5 يناير 2006)

*عودة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني الكرام ...
باذن الله تعالي سوف اقوم قريبا" بطرح موضوع جديد بعد فترة غياب تكاد تكون طويلة 
ولكن قبل هذا احب ان اضع هذه الصورة التي تكاد توضح جهاز تكييف الهواء من النوع الشباك Window Type حتي تكون اكثر وضوحا" 





 



*واتمني من الله تعالي ان تضح لكم العملية اكثر*
*والله المستعان *


----------



## تقوى الله (6 يناير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​الاخوة الكرام ...
فضلت ان اقوم بنشر هذا الموضوع نظرا" لان الامتحانات متوقفة لبعد العيد ... كل عام وانتم بالف بخير . 
تحدثنا بالموضوع السابق عن جهاز تكييف الهواء من النوع الشباك وعرفنا ان هذا النوع يصدر عنه ضوضاء عاليه بسبب قرب الكباس Compressor من الحجرة المكيفة واليوم باذن الله تعالي سوف نقوم بطرح موضوع جديد وهو الوحدات المنفصلة Split Unit Air Conditioning Type 
أدعوا لنا بالتوفيق​


----------



## تقوى الله (6 يناير 2006)

*Split Unit A/C*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​في هذا النوع من وحدات تكييف الهواء لا تحتاج ان تستغني عن الشباك الخاص بالحجرة كما يحدث بالنوع السابق حيث ان هذا النوع يمتاز كثيرا" بسهولة التركيب فهو يتكون من وحدتين منفصلتين ولذلك تسمي الوحدات المنفصلة احداهما تركب داخل الحجرة والاخري تركب بالخارج مع دورة عملية التبريد ثابتة لا تتغير.


 


_اما الوحدات الداخلية :-_ تسمي Indoor Unit وهي تتكون من المبخر Evaporator والمروحة والفلتر الخاص بتنقية الهواء الداخل الي الحجرة وايضا" صمام التمدد Expansion Valve وتسمي هذه الوحدة ايضا" بوحدة التبخير (المبخر) Evaporating Unit وتختصر EU .



 


_اما الوحدة الخارجية :-_ وتسمي Outdoor Unit وهي تتكون من المكثف Condenser والكباس Compressor والمروحة وتسمي ايضا" وحدة التكثيف Condensing Unit وتختصر CU .
يتم التوصيل بين الوحدتين بمواسير الفريون ويمكن ان تبعد المسافة بينهم الي 25 متر ولذلك تتميز هذه الوحدات بقلة الضوضاء حيث بعد الكباس عن الحجرة المكيفة .
تتميز هده الوحدات ايضا" بانها تعمل بالتحكم عن بعد Remote Control حيث يمكن للمشغل سهولة التشغيل والتخكم في درجات الحرارة وسرعة المروحة وضبط التوقيت المناسب للفت و للاغلاق Timer . وتقوم بعض الشركات الان بتزويد مساحة التبادل الحراري الذي يحدث داخل المبخر وذلك بزيادة عدد مواسير الفريون النحاس Copper Tubes الي 15 صف من المواسير مما يعمل علي زيادة مساحة التبادل الحراري للهواء المكيف .



 

_اما عن الفلاتر التي توجد في هذا النوع فهي نوعين اساسين :- _
_فلتر لتنقية الهواء Air Purifying :-_ وهذا الفلتر يركب علي مخرج الهواء الي الحجرة المراد تكييفها حيث يعمل كمصيدة للاتربة الصغيرة الحجم Small Airborne Particles من الانتقال للحجرة المكيفة .
_فلتر الفريون Fereon Purifying :-_ وهذا الفلتر يتم تركيب علي مواسير الفريون حيث انه عبارة عن ماسورة صغيرة تحتوي علي مصفاة عند الدخول وعند الخروج تقوم بتنقية القريون من اي شوائب او رواسب تعمل علي انسداد الدائرة وبينهم يوجد ما يسمي بسلكة جيل Gel وتقوم بامتصاص الماء او الرطوبة ان وحدا في الفريون .
وبعض الشركات تقوم بوضع فلتر ثالث ولكنه غير اساسسي وهو للتنقية الهواء المكيف من الروائح الكريهة ويمكن تنقية هذا الفلتر بازالته كل 6 شهور مرة ويوضع في الشمس لمدة 6 ساعات وذلك لتحسين الكفاءة ويسمي Solar Refreshing Deodorizing Filter .


----------



## تقوى الله (8 يناير 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخي الكريم اتمني من الله تعالي ان هذه الصور الرفقة



توضح لك ما قدمته
New Folder.zip​


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (11 يناير 2006)

[font='MCS Jeddah S_U normal.']نبذة تاريخية عن التبريد[/font]​مجال التبريد والتكييف من المجالات ذات الازدهار المستمر ف العالم وبالاخص في البلاد النامية حيث انه غالبا لا يوجد مجال صناعي او علمي لا يعتمد في ناحية من نواحية على علم التبريد والتكييف واعتقد ان هذا المجال ذو صعوبه خاصة حيث انه يجمع في طياته بين العلوم الميكانيكية وعلوم الكهرباء بفروعها ويلزم للعامل في هذا المجال ان يكون على قدر كبير نسبيا من المعلومات الاساسية في مجالات شتى .

*منذ قرون طويلة استخدم قدماء المصريين اوعيه فخاريه لتبريد مياه الشرب . 

*بعد ذلك اكتشف مجموعة من رجال الاسكيمو منه جثة حيوان منقرض منذ فترة مدفون في الجليد بحالة جيدة انتشر بعد ذلك استخدام الجليد في حفظ الاغذية في مناطق تواجدة . 

*في آوئل القرن السابع تم وضع اسس علم الميكانيكا الحرارية الترموديناميكا Thermodynamic 

*في عام 1820م انشأ فردريك تيودوز مستودعا لشحن الجليد لحفظ الاغذية في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية وراجت هذه التجارة ولكن لم يكن من الممكن تبريد حيز بهذه الطريقة لاقل من 2م5 وفي نفس العام تم وضع الثلج الاول مرة كتجربة معملية .

*في وسط القرن الـ19 تم صنع اول ضاغط ترددي وقد اشتق من الآلة البخارية .

*في عام 1850م صمم رجل فرنسي يدعى ادموند كاريه مكنات صغيرة للتبريد منها مهد الطريق لصناعة الثلج الصناعي مما اثر على تجارة الجليد الطبيعي .

*وفي عام 1876م استخرج ادموند كارية براءة اختراع لماكينة يمكنها التجميد حتى درجة –35م . 

*في عام 1910م انتجت شركة كلفنتور الثلاجة المنزلية وطرحت للبيع بالاسواق . 

*في عام 1930م اكتشف العالم الراحل توماس ميدجلي مركب التبريد الفريون حيث كان قبل ذلك يستعمل غاز النشادر في التبريد . 

*في عام 1945م حدث تقدم كبير حيث تم استخدام الضواغط الصغيرة في اجهزة التبريد مما جعل الثلاجات متاحة للاستخدام المنزلي عن طريق شركتي كليفنتو وفريجيدير .

 معلومات عامه واهداء خاص الى موقع قلوب.

من المهندس / *بشار طاهر الشبيبي من اليمن*


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (11 يناير 2006)

[font='MCS Jeddah S_U normal.']نبذة تاريخية عن التبريد[/font]​مجال التبريد والتكييف من المجالات ذات الازدهار المستمر ف العالم وبالاخص في البلاد النامية حيث انه غالبا لا يوجد مجال صناعي او علمي لا يعتمد في ناحية من نواحية على علم التبريد والتكييف واعتقد ان هذا المجال ذو صعوبه خاصة حيث انه يجمع في طياته بين العلوم الميكانيكية وعلوم الكهرباء بفروعها ويلزم للعامل في هذا المجال ان يكون على قدر كبير نسبيا من المعلومات الاساسية في مجالات شتى .

*منذ قرون طويلة استخدم قدماء المصريين اوعيه فخاريه لتبريد مياه الشرب . 

*بعد ذلك اكتشف مجموعة من رجال الاسكيمو منه جثة حيوان منقرض منذ فترة مدفون في الجليد بحالة جيدة انتشر بعد ذلك استخدام الجليد في حفظ الاغذية في مناطق تواجدة . 

*في آوئل القرن السابع تم وضع اسس علم الميكانيكا الحرارية الترموديناميكا Thermodynamic 

*في عام 1820م انشأ فردريك تيودوز مستودعا لشحن الجليد لحفظ الاغذية في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية وراجت هذه التجارة ولكن لم يكن من الممكن تبريد حيز بهذه الطريقة لاقل من 2م5 وفي نفس العام تم وضع الثلج الاول مرة كتجربة معملية .

*في وسط القرن الـ19 تم صنع اول ضاغط ترددي وقد اشتق من الآلة البخارية .

*في عام 1850م صمم رجل فرنسي يدعى ادموند كاريه مكنات صغيرة للتبريد منها مهد الطريق لصناعة الثلج الصناعي مما اثر على تجارة الجليد الطبيعي .

*وفي عام 1876م استخرج ادموند كارية براءة اختراع لماكينة يمكنها التجميد حتى درجة –35م . 

*في عام 1910م انتجت شركة كلفنتور الثلاجة المنزلية وطرحت للبيع بالاسواق . 

*في عام 1930م اكتشف العالم الراحل توماس ميدجلي مركب التبريد الفريون حيث كان قبل ذلك يستعمل غاز النشادر في التبريد . 

*في عام 1945م حدث تقدم كبير حيث تم استخدام الضواغط الصغيرة في اجهزة التبريد مما جعل الثلاجات متاحة للاستخدام المنزلي عن طريق شركتي كليفنتو وفريجيدير .

 معلومات عامه واهداء خاص الى جميع مهندسين التكييف وتبريد.

من المهندس / *بشار طاهر الشبيبي من اليمن*


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (13 يناير 2006)

*مقدمة تاريخية حول التدفئة و التكييف*

*مقدمة تاريخية حول التدفئة و التكييف **من مقدمة كناب التكييف المدرس في جامعة دمشق* 


*هندســـة التدفئــــــة د . مروان شرباتي *
*مقدمـــة تاريخيــــة *
*هو تدفئة الغرف والأماكن التي يتواجد فيها الناس في فصل الشتاء بحيث يؤدي ذلك إلى رفع درجة حرارة الهواء في الغرف ورفع درجة حرارة الإشعاع الوسطية للسطوح المحيطة بالغرفة .*
*إن أقدم طريقة للتدفئة المكانية عند مختلف الشعوب ،كانت التدفئة بواسطة موقد يستعمل الخشب كمصدر للطاقة الحرارية , والذي كان يستعمل أيضاً لطهي الطعام . وباعتبار أن هذه الطريقة من التدفئة كانت مصحوبة بتوليد كمية كبيرة من الدخان , فقد استعمل الرومانيون القدماء الفحم الخشبي لهذه الغاية والذي كان يحرق على أطباق معدنية .*
*حوالي القرن العاشر الميلادي تطورت المواقد المكشوفة إلى مواقد مغلقة بحيث تم سحب الدخان المتولد من الاحتراق بواسطة مدخنة مخصصة لذلك , مصنوعة في الابتداء من الحجر، ثم من الطين ، ثم صنعت من القطع المكعبة ( الآجر) حوالي القرن الرابع عشر, *
*حوالي القرن السابع عشر , تم استعمال الأفران الحديدية للتدفئة التي تطورت وتحولت , ولا يزال استعمالها وتطورها حتى الوقت الحاضر .*
*إن أول طريقة تدفئة مركزية استعملها الرومان كانت تسمى التدفئة بطريقة (Hypo Kaust) حيث كانت توضع غرفة الاحتراق تحت المبنى مباشرة , وكان الوقود المستخدم هو الخشب أو الفحم الحجري , أما غازات الاحتراق فكانت تمر تحت المبنى وتسخن أرض المبنى وتنطلق عن طريق فتحات موجودة على طرف المبنى وبدون مداخن (حوالي عام 215) . *
*حوالي القرن الثاني عشر تم إنشاء عدة أبنية في ألمانيا مدفأة بواسطة أفران حجرية , حيث كانت النار المتولدة من الخشب ترفع من درجة حرارة الأحجار، وبعد انطفاء النار كانت الأحجار تعطي الحرارة المختزنة فيها إلى الغرفة . *
*حوالي القرن الثامن عشر تمت صناعة أفران لتدفئة الهواء , تحتوي على فتحة لدخول الهواء لخارجي , ومدخنة لسحب غازات الاحتراق الموجودة , وكانت هذه الأفران مصنوعة من الآجر وملبسة بطبقة ملساء وموضوعة في القبو , وزوّدت هذه الأفران بمدخنة لسحب غازات الاحتراق . وتم تسخين الهواء على السطح الخارجي للفرن حيث كان يُدفع بواسطة ثقوب في الأرض إلى الغرفة ، وبعد ذلك تم استعمال أنابيب حديدية تمر خلالها غازات الاحتراق وحولها هواء التدفئة أو بالعكس .*
*أما التدفئة بالبخار فقد نشأت أول مرة في إنكلترا عام(1750م ) بضغط يتراوح بين (1- 2) بار . والأجسام المشعة كانت الأنابيب الملساء أو الأنابيب ذات الشفرات . *
*في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وفي عام (1870) تم استعمال المراجل من الحديد الصب , وفي عام (1880م ) كان استعمال مدافئ من الحديد الصب . وفي عام (1895م ) تمت صناعة المراجل ذات المقاطع من قبل (ستربل Strbl ) . وبعد ذلك بقليل تحسنت ا لتدفئة بواسطة التحكم بالاحتراق، والتحكم بالصمامات ، وبدئ باستعمال فحم الكوك للاحتراق .*
*أول تدفئة للبيوت تم تحقيقها حوالي عام (1900م ) في مدينة (درسدن) , حيث تم تدفئة أحد عشر بيتا ًمن مصدر واحد للتدفئة . *
*في ابتداء القرن العشرين اتسع استعمال التدفئة بواسطة الماء وباستعمال مضخات التسريع في بيوت السكن وفي المؤسسات والمكاتب وغيرها . والتدفئة بالبخار في الأماكن الصناعية , علماً بأن التدفئة بالبخارلاتزال منتشرة وبشكل واسع في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية , إلى الآن وفي أكثر مجالات الحياة .*
*أما التدفئة بالماء وبضغط عال فقد ابتدعها ( بيركنز Perkins )عام (1831م ) في إنكلترا , حيث استعمل دارة مغلقة بأنابيب سميكة وضغط لغاية (2) بار لتدفئة المصانع .*
*إن هدف التطور في هذا المجال في الوقت الحاضر , هو تحسين مردود أجهزة التدفئة , وإنتاج أنواع جديدة من الأجسام المشعة , وتحسين المراجل وخاصة الفولاذية منها , من جهة المردود, ومن جهة التشغيل والصيانة , وتصميم التدفئة الجماعية لعدة أبنية منفصلة بحيث تكون مناسبة من الناحية الاقتصادية ومن الناحية العملية .*






*هندســـة تكييــف الهــــواء *
*بشكل عام هو إصلاح الهواء للحصول على درجة الحرارة والرطوبة المطلوبة، وعلى نظافة وسرعة جريان هواء مناسبة ، إوتتضمن وحدة التكييف ووحدة التبريد بأجزائها المتعددة . *
*إن جسم الإنسان يمكنه أن يتأقلم ويتعوّد على مواصفات مناخية محدودة بدون الشعور بتعب جسمي.*
*أما عند زيادة درجة الحرارة والرطوبة النسبية للجو المحيط به , وتغيّر سرعة جريان الهواء عن حدود معينة , فإن ذلك يولّد لدى الإنسان شعوراً بالضيق . ومن المعروف أن الإنسان يمكنه حماية نفسه ضد درجات الحرارة المنخفضة , وذلك بارتداء الملابس المناسبة . أما عند ارتفاع درجة الحرارة وارتفاع نسبة الرطوبة , فلا توجد حماية طبيعية , وعليه ايجاد السبل الصناعية لذلك . *
*عند ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحيط , ترتفع درجة حرارة الجسم وتزداد دقّات القلب ويزداد إفراز العرق , وتنقص بالتالي استطاعة الجسم , من الناحية البدنية , ومن الناحية الفكرية . *
*كما أنه عند العمل في جوّ حار يصل الإنسان إلى درجة التعب والإنهاك بسرعة , وذلك لسوء في الدورة الدموية ولألم في الرأس , ولعدم ارتياح نفسي , وغير ذلك من الأمور . *
*لذلك فإن الاهتمام بإصلاح الهواء هو أحد الأسس الرئيسية لرفع المستوى الحياتي والثقافي للناس , كما أنه عامل فعّال في زيادة انتاج الطبقة العاملة . *
*تقسم هندســة التكييــــف إلى قسمين :*
*آ- تكييف لأجل راحة الإنسان ب- تكييف لأجل الصناعة (لراحة الآلات)*
*ومهمة التكييف الصناعي تأمين جو مناسب لزيادة وتحسين الإنتاج والحفاظ على مردود جيد لآلات الإنتاج مثل صناعة التبغ .صناعة الورق . صناعة الغزل والنسيج وغيرها ….. ونستعمل لذلك المرطبات بقصد تبريد الهواء وترطيب الهواء كما نستخدم آلات التبريد التي تعمل على وسيط التبريد مثل غاز النشادر أو الفريون بأنواعه عندما يكون هناك حاجة للتبريد إلى درجات حرارة لايمكن تأمينها عن طريق تبريد الهواء بالترطيب .*
*ويجب أن يحقق تكييف الهواء ما يلي:*
*1- التحكم في رطوبة الهواء النسبية .*
*2- توزيع الهواء وحركته ضمن الحيز المكيف 0*
*3- نقاوة الهواء من الملوثات (الغبار ،الحشرات ،العفونة )*
*4- خفض درجة حرارة الهواء او رفعها والسيطرة عليها 0*
*5- السيطرة على الضوضاء ضمن حدود مقبولة 0 *
*خريطـــة الراحـــــة :*
*وتبين العلاقة بين درجة حرارة الهواء الجافة ودرجة حرارة الهواء الرطبة والرطوبة النسبية عند سرعة الهواء داخل الأماكن المكيفة (0.075-0.125) م/ ثا *
*تعبر المناطق المشهورة في الشكل المجاور عن مناطق الراحة صيفاً و شتاءً وهي صالحة لارتفاعات تصل حتى (2100) م فوق سطح البحر ،ولمعدل لبس (CLO) يتراوح بين (0.6-0.8) درجة الحرارة الفعالة وهي عبارة عن درجة تعبر بقيم عددية واحدة عن درجة حرارة الدفء أو البرودة التي يشعر بها جسم الإنسان نتيجة تأثره بكل من درجة حرارة الهواء ورطوبته وحركته 0*
*يشعر الرجال والنساء بالراحة طوال العام عندما تكون الرطوبة النسبية للهواء في الحدود من (38%-70%)ودرجة حرارته الجافة تتراوح بين (23-25) م 0ويظهر في الشكل المجاور خطوط ثبات درجة الحرارة الفعالة 0 يلاحظ أنه نفس خطوط درجة الحرارة الفعالة تتناسب كل من الرطوبة النسبية ودرجة الحرارة الرطبة تناسباً عكسيا مع درجة الحرارة الجافة 0ولدرجة تصميم جافة تتراوح بين (38-41) م درجة الحرارة الفعالة حوالي (24) م 0*
*تتوقف درجة الحرارة الفعالة على :*
*1- الظـــروف المناخيـــة : يلاحظ أن درجة الحرارة الفعالة للطقس البارد أقل من نظيرتها للجو الحار درجة الحرارة الفعالة للمناطق الشمالية (20) م شتاء ،و(21) م صيفاً*
*2- فتــرة التواجــــــد : يفضل زيادة درجة الحرارة الفعالة كلما قلت فترة التواجد في الأماكن المكيفة لكي لا يصاب شاغلي المكان بالنزلات الصدرية 0للمناطق الصحراوية والاستوائية درجة الحرارة الفعالة لفترة تواجد كبيرة حوالي (22) م ولفترة تواجد قصيرة حوالي (24) م0*
*3- الملابـــــس : تتوقف درجة الحرارة الفعالة على المقاومة الحرارية للملابس التي يرتديها شاغلي الأماكن المكيفة 0يعبر عن المقاومة الحرارية للملابس بالواحدة (CLO ) للشخص العريان (0) للشخص المرتدي لباساً عادياً (1) أي أن 1> CLO > O *

*4-الســن والجنــس : تتوقف درجة الحرارة الفعالة على الجنس فهي للإناث أكبر من نظيرتها للرجال بحوالي (0.5) م،كما تتوقف على سن الإنسان فهي للأعمار فوق الأربعين أكبر من نظيرتها لأقل من الأربعين بحوالي (0.5)*
*4- نشــاط الإنســـــان: زيادة نشاط الإنسان يتطلب توفير درجة حرارة أقل 0*
*الشكل يبين خريطة الراحة 0*
*اعتبارات فيزيولوجيــة : من وجهة النظر الهندسية فالإنسان عبارة عن محرك حراري 0 عند احتراق الغذاء داخل جسم الإنسان تتحول الطاقة الكيميائية للوقود إلى عمل وحرارة0 نتيجة سريان الدم وتنتقل الحرارة إلى الجلد ومنه إلى الهواء المحيط بالإنسان 0*
*يمكن تصنيف الحرارة التي يفقدها الإنسان إلى حرارة كامنة وحرارة محسوسة 0تتوقف الحرارة الكامنة على رطوبة الهواء بينما تتوقف الحرارة المحسوسة على درجة حرارة الهواء الجاف 0عند ارتفاع رطوبة الهواء ،يقل معدل فقد الحرارة الكامنة بينما يزداد معدل فقد الحرارة المحسوسة عن طريق اتساع الشعيرات الدموية في الجلد مما يؤدي إلى زيادة درجة حرارة الجلد وبالتالي زيادة معدل درجة الحرارة المفقودة من الجسم 0 عند ارتفاع درجة حرارة الهواء يقل معدل فقد الحرارة المحسوسة ويزداد معدل فقد الحرارة الكامنة عن طريق ازدياد نشاط الغدد العرقية في الجلد ،زيادة العرق ومعدل فقد الحرارة الكامنة 0*
*زيادة رطوبة الهواء شتاء يجعل الإنسان يشعر بالبرد بينما زيادتهما صيفاً تجعله يشعر بارتفاع درجة الحرارة 0وانخفاض رطوبة الهواء ،وخاصة في حالة الجفاف ،يؤدي إلى تشقق جلد الإنسان وإصابته بالنزلات الصدرية0*

*يشتمل جسم الإنسان على نظام تحكم معقد يعمل على حفظ درجة حرارة ثابتة (36.9) م لجسم الإنسان مهما كان كبيراً أو صغيراً،ذكر أو 0إذا كان الهواء المحيط بجسم الإنسان مناسباً للحفاظ على اتزان الجسم حرارياً فإن الإنسان سوف يشعر بالراحة .*



​

انتظروو المزيد:19:  
:12:  AIR- Conditioning:12: 



​











drawFrame()


----------



## bint_cool (23 يناير 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احب اشكر الأخ/الأخت N.C. على هذا المجهود الطيب واتمنى ان تكون الاضافات او الردود بمشاركات او اسئله شائعه حتى تكون الفائده اعظم وللجميع انشاءالله
وهذي مشاركتي عسى ان تكون مفيدة:
.....................................................
* انتشرت أجهزة تكييف الهواء كثيراً في هذه الأيام. وكثيراًَ ما نلاحظ ظهورها على الحوائط الخارجية.

ولأن الوطن العربي يقع في مناطق جوها حار, وكثيراً مايصاحبه ارتفاع الرطوبة مما يجعلنا في شديد الاحتياج لهذه الأجهزة.

وهذا بالتالي يحتاج لفنيين ومهندسين لتركيب وصيانة وإصلاح هذه الأجهزة.

تكييف الهواء يعني التجكم الميكانيكي الكلي للبيئة الداخلية لحفظ حالات محددة لهدف محدد. وقد يكون الهدف إعطاء درجة حرارة مريحة حرارياً، وكذلك رطوبة ونظافة ونقاء هواء لمستخدمي المبنى, وقد يكون إعطاء حالات تشغيل لآلات أو معالجات, ويمكن استعمال التعبير "تكييف الهواء" لوصف نظام تبريد هواء والذي يقلل درجات الحرارة العالية ولكن لايضمن حالات دقيقة لتقليل التكاليف الكلية وكذلك تكاليف التشغيل.

*قرار اسعمال تكييف الهواء (الحاجة إلى التكييف):*

التهوية الميكانيكية تتضمن تحريك الهواء بواسطة مراوح, وترشيح وتسخين وترطيب الهواء وترويض (reclaim) الحرارة للتوفير في التشغيل والتبريد الحر والذي يمكن عملة من الجو الخارجي. ومن المعروف أن تكييف الهواء يختلف عن التهوية الميكانيكية بتضمين التبريد. ولذلك, فإن إضافة معدة تبريد ميكانيكية وملف تبريد لتهوية ميكانيكية يحولة إلى تكييف هواء.

ويوجد تكييف الهواء في التصميم الكلي للمبنى لعديد من الدوافع.

والأسباب المناسبة تتضمن مايلي:

1.[font=&quot] [/font]درجة حرارة هواء صيفي غير مقبولة قد تنتج من اكتساب حرارة الشمس إذا كان المبنى غير مزود بتبريد.

2.[font=&quot] [/font]الكسب الحراري الذي يحدث داخل المبنى, من الناس والإضاءة ومن المعدات الكهربائية والميكانيكية والأغذية تعطي درجات حرارة غير مريحة للعاملين.

3.[font=&quot] [/font]المناطق المأهولة قد لاتكون مزودة بهواء نقي كافٍ بدرجة مقبولة من التهوية الطبيعية.

4.[font=&quot] [/font]في المباني الشاهقة الارتفاع, فإن ضغط الرياح السائد قد يعيق فتحات النوافذ لإعطاء التهوية الضرورية.

5.[font=&quot] [/font]حركة المرور في الطريق أو الطيران أو ضوضاء القطارات القريبة من المبنى تسبب إزعاج كبير جداً إذا كانت النوافذ مفتوحة. ويجب أن تكون النوافذ محكمة ضد البيئة الخارجية للحد من دخول الضوضاء وبالتالي تحتاج لتهوية ميكانيكية ومن المحتمل للتبريد.

6.[font=&quot] [/font]تلوث الهواء الخارجي يحتاج لإحكام المبنى.

7.[font=&quot] [/font]تأمين محتويات معالجات المواد المشعة يتطلب الإحكام ضد احتمال التسريب للمحتويات الهوائية والغبار. والتحكم الميكانيكي الكلي للبيئة الداخلية يصبح ضرورياً لكلا المعالجة والشخص.

8.[font=&quot] [/font]المحلات والفنادق والمباني التجارية كانت من عملاء تكييف الهواء لراحتها وكميزة تسويقية على المنافسين.

9.[font=&quot] [/font]البلاد التي في المناطق الحارة بها مباني ذات تكييف هواء.

10.[font=&quot] [/font]التحكم المقفل للجو الداخلي مطلوب لاختزان وعرض الأعمال الفنية أو التحف أو الأثاث أو المصنوعات والطلاء وحفظ الأوراق.

11.[font=&quot] [/font]الجو المحكم المكيف مطلوب في العناية الصحية.

​


----------



## bint_cool (23 يناير 2006)

*وهذه هي الأضافه الثانيه

* تكييف الهواء

تكييف الهواء يعني المحافظة على حالات محددة لدرجة الحرارة والرطوبة لأي محتوى الرطوبة في الهواء, ومستوى الغبار داخل مكان مقفل. والحالات التي يتم الحفاظ عليها تملي من احتياجات المكان المكيف من حيث الغرض من استعمال هذا المكان.



تكييف الراحة:

تكييف الهواء في مباني المكاتب والقاعات العامة والمنازل والفصول الدراسية والقاعات, إلخ, يعني الحفاظ على ظروف راحة للشاغلين. وبالإضافة للتحكم في درجة الحرارة والرطوبة النسبية, للتكييف المريح, فمن الضروري تنظيف الهواء (ترشيح) ليخلو من الغبار والأتربة لأغراض النظافة والحفاظ على تكييف هواء جيد.

المخلوقات البشرية تلفظ حرارة (في حدود 400 BTU من كل شخص في الساعة) يسبب ما يسمى العمليات الحيوية (metabolism). والشخص السليم صحياً, فإن آلية تنظيم الحرارة خلال الشخص تحفظ درجة حرارة الجسم في حدود 37 درجة مئوية. ولكن درجة حرارة الجلد تتغير بناء على درجة الحرارة المحيطة والرطوبة النسبية R.H. (relative humidity). ويجب وجود سريان للحرارة من الجلد للهواء المحيط. وطبيعياً, إذا كان الجو المحيط أقل من درجة حرارة الجسم, فإن سريان الحرارة من الجلد سيكون ثابتاً. ولكن إذا كانت درجة حرارة الجو المحيط منخفضة جداً مثل أيام الشتاء الباردة, فإن معدل سريان الحرارة من الجسم سريع جداً, ويشعر الشخص بالبرودة. ومن الناحية الأخرى, في أيام الصيف الحار, تكون درجة الحرارة المحيطة أعلى من درجة حرارة الجسم ولا تسري الحرارة من الجلد للجو المحيط, وحينئذ يشعر الشخص بالحرارة. وفي هذه الحالة, فإن الماء/الرطوبة تتبخر من عند سطح الجسم, وهذا يساعد على تخفيض درجة حرارة الجلد. ولكن إذا كان الجو المحيط حاراً ورطباً فإن الشخص يشعر بالحرارة وعدم الراحة. وحركة الهواء (ضخ هواء من مروحة عبر الجسم بسرعة محددة) يساعد على تبخر الرطوبة قليلاً, وبذلك يزيل الظروف الحارة إلى حد ما. وبذلك, للمساعدة على الراحة بواسطة تكييف الهواء, فإن درجة الحرارة والرطوبة النسبية داخل الغرفة يجب الحفاظ عليها عند مستويات محددة بحيث يكون إهدار الحرارة من الجلد ثابتاً. وبالإضافة للتحكم في درجة الحرارة والرطوبة النسبية, فمن الواضح أنه يجب وجود حركة الهواء أيضاً. وهنا, مرة أخرى فإن حركة الهواء المندفع كثيراً قد تؤدي للشعور بعدم الراحة. وبذلك, فإن حركة الهواء خلال الغرفة يجب أن تكون برفعه وبانتظام. والهواء المعطى من جهاز تكييف الهواء يلتقط الحرارة والرطوبة من الغرفة. وحينئذ, فإن الهواء يمتص ثانية للمزج مع الهواء النقي ويعاد تكييفه لجعله يلتقط الحرارة والرطوبة مرة أخرى من الغرفة.

*واتمنى تكون المشاركة مفيده واعجبتكم انشاءالله
اختكم
bint_cool
*​


----------



## تقوى الله (26 يناير 2006)

*بعض الاضافات*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​الاخوات والاخوة الاعضاء الكرام ... 
أود ان اقوم باضافة بعض الملاحظات قبل الانتهاء من الموضوع الجديد الذي اقوم به قريبا" "باذن الله تعالي" وهي كالاتي :- 
1- أي جهاز تكييف يمكن حمله (نقله) من مكان لاخر يسمي Poratble Air Conditioner وحاليا" تم توفير جميع الانواع منه حتي Split تم توفيره الان ، وطبعا" من مميزاته انه يمكن حمله من غرفة قمت بتكييف هواءها الي غرفة اخري تريد تكييفها ، واعتقد انه بهذا يعمل علي تقليل التكلفة ،حيث انه يمكنك من شراء جهاز واحد يتنقل في المكان كله ، وليس مثل ما نجد في معظم منازولنا الان نجد الشقة بها 6 ، 8 ،10 اجهزة تكييف (والله تعالي اعلي واعلم) .
2- أود أن اضيف هذا الرابط والذي اتمني من الله تعالي ان يفيدكم كثيرا" لما فيه من معلومات قيمة وصور رائعة وهذا هو الرابط : -
http://www.repairclinic.com/0100_7.asp

والله الموفق والمستعان 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## تقوى الله (26 يناير 2006)

*Free Stand Air Conditioner*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​الاخوة الكرام ..



بعد طول غياب نقوم اليوم بتوضيح ولو كان جزء بسيط عن نوع اخر من انواع مكيفات الهواء وهو القائم 
Free Stand A/C واحيانا" يطلق عليه اسم :-
Free Stand Air Cooler , Swamp Coolers , Spot Coolers ​ومن مميزات هذا النوع:- انه لا يقوم بتكييف هواء الحجرة كباقي انواع المكيفات ، ولكنه يعمل علي تقليل درجة حرارة الهواء المحيط Ambient Air Temperature من 10 - 15 درجة فهرنهيت ، وعادة يستخدم هذا النوع لتوصيل الهواء الي الاماكن التي لا يصل لها الهواء المكيف عن طريق الوحدات المركزية Centarl A/C ، وايضا" بالمناطق التي تتسلط عليها الشمس لفترة طويلة وايضا" المناطق الجافة ، ولذلك نجد ان اكبر المبيعات من هذا النوع نجدها في المناطق الصحراوية وايضا" المناطق الجنوبية ،وايضا" يسمي هذا النوع من اجهزة تكييف صديق البيئة Environmentally Friendly وذلك لعدم استخدام الفريون فيه !!! 
وما علمته بخصوص هذا الموضوع انه يحتوي علي خزان للمياه واخر للثلج ، حيث يقوم بعملية تبريد للمياه وبالتالي تقوم بتبريد الهواء بالدورة الطبيعية التي ذكرناها من قبل ، ولكن بدون استخدام الفريون كوسيط تبريد .
ولكن هذا الجهاز لا يقوم بعملية ازالة للرطوبة Dehumidifier .
وهذا كل ما توصلت له حتي الان .. وانتظروا المزيد باذن الله تعالي ان وجد ،وبالفعل انني ايضا" انتظر اضافة من لديه معلومات عن هذا النوع بالتحديد. 
وفقنا الله تعالي واياكم الي صراطه المستقيم والي ما يحبه وبرضاه ​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​


----------



## تقوى الله (28 يناير 2006)

*عدنــــــــــــــــا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
الاخوة الكرام ،هذه صورة مبسطة جدا" لجاز التكييف من النوع الشباك توضح كيفية تركيبه ،وايضا" جميع اجزاءه وتعريفها التي يمكن ان ترونها من الخلال الرابط السابق وضعه ، وموضوعنا الجديد هو تصيميم ملف التبريد وفكرة عمله ندعوا الله ان يوفقنا فيه ،وكل من لديه معلومات زائدة عن ما سوف اضيفه باذن الله تعالي خللا الساعة القادمة ان شاء الله يقوم بطرحه كي يستفيد الجميع ويفيد 



 



 


وهذا هو الرابط مرة اخري كي يستفيد منه الجميع باذن الله تعالي 
http://www.repairclinic.com/0100_7.asp

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​


----------



## تقوى الله (29 يناير 2006)

*Cooling Coil Design*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​الاخوة الكرام في هذا الموضوع سوف اتناول باذن الله تعالي شرح ولو مبسط عن ملف التبريد Cooling Coil والذي علي هذا الاساس تبني جميع الملفات Coils سواء كان تبريد او تسخين او...
أولا" :- نتناول مكونات ملف التبريد Cooling Coil - Evaporator وهي كالاتي :- 
1- الزعانف Fins :- وهي عبارة عن مجموعة من الشرائح المعدنية مشكلة ومصنوعة غالبا" من الالومنيوم Aluminum او من النحاس Copper .
وهذه صورة توضح Aluminum Fins​

 
2- الانابيب Tubes :- وتصنع من النحاس وتكون علي شكل حرف U اي انها لولبية الشكل وبذلك تقلل من وصلات النحاس المستخدمة عند الالتواء ،وتقلل من لحامات النحاس التي بداخل ملف التبريد او الملف بصورة عامة ، وتعمل ايضا" علي تقليل ضغط المائع داخل المواسير نتيجة الالتواء .
وهذه صورة لانابيب النحاس الملتوية ​


3- الالتواء الراجع Return Bends :- وهي انابيب النحاس التي ذكرت من قبل ، ونلاحظ ان قطر مواسير النحاس الملتوية ثابت لا يتغير ومزود بوصلة انتقال .
4- الفرع (القطر) الرئيسي Header :- ويكون قطره اكبر من قطر مواسير النحاس حيث انه يقوم بتوزيع المائع علي المواسير الداخلية ذات الاقطار الصغيرة Interal Copper Tubes ، ويصنع من مواسير سيملس نحاس تتحمل الاجهادات العالية حيث انه القطر الرئيسي ومزود بوصلة محورية .
5- الغلاف Casing :- ويصنع الغلاف الخارجي من الحديد المجلفن (16) والذي يعمل علي تغليف الملف بالكامل باستخدام الفلنجات Flanges الموضوعة لذلك .
6- لحام النحاس Brazing :- جميع الوصلات في الملفات يتم لحامها يدويا" باستخدام سبيكة النحاس الفضية .
7- التنظيف Cleaning :- ويتم تنظيف الملف من الداخل والخارج من الشحوم المترسبة عليه نتيجة اجراء العملية (التبريد) باستخدام مذيب ساخن Hot Solvent .
8- الاختبارات Testing :- حيث ان الانابيب تتمدد هيدوليكيا" ،فيتم اجراء اختبارات التسريب للمائع وتكمن عند 1000psig ، وتجري ايضا" اختبارات التسريب علي الملف بالكامل عند 250psig باستخدام عاز النيتروجين .



 
وللموضوع بقية غدا" باذن الله تعالي​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## تقوى الله (29 يناير 2006)

*صورة واقعية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 
الاخوة الكرام ..ارجو ان تفيدكم هذه الصورة فيما تم توضيحه من قبل ،والحمد علي وشك الانتهاء من الموضوع 









[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*1. TUBE BENT INTO HAIRPIN*[/font]​ 

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*8. HEADER PIPE*[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*2. FIN STRIPS IN BUNDLES*[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*9. TUBE STUB***[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*3. TOP & BOTTOM PANS*[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*10. MITTERED TYPE CONNECTION*[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*4. CENTER TUBE SUPPORT**[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*11. HUB TYPE CONNECTION*[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*5. ENDPLATES**[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*12. HEADER SLUG*[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*6. BOLT & LOCK NUT*[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*13. CONNECTION FITTING*[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*7. RETURN BENDS***[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*14. VENT/DRAIN FITTING WITH PLUG*[/font]


* _[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Has extruded tube holes (no sharp edges)_[/font]​
​
​** _[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tube expanded/trimmed/cupped [/font]_​​

وارجو ان تفيدكم هذه الصورة كثيرا" ،فهي صورة واقعية لعملية التصنيع والاجزاء والتجميع​​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​


----------



## bint_cool (30 يناير 2006)

*more info BUT in english*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ... بس حبيت احط شويه اضافات من عندي
وارجو تكون مفيده
​ *Room Air Conditioners*​ 
*
*

A room air conditioner features a condenser on the end that faces the outside and a condenser fan behind it that blows air through it, helping to remove the heat from the condenser. On the end facing the room is the evaporator, with an evaporator fan behind that to push the cool air into the room. The filter is mounted in the front grill.



Room air conditioners, sometimes referred to as window air conditioners, cool rooms rather than the entire home or business. If they provide cooling only where they're needed, room air conditioners are less expensive to operate than central units, even though their efficiency is generally lower than that of central air conditioners.

Smaller room air conditioners (i.e., those drawing less than 7.5 amps of electricity) can be plugged into any 15- or 20-amp, 115-volt household circuit that is not shared with any other major appliances. Larger room air conditioners (i.e., those drawing more than 7.5 amps) need their own dedicated 115-volt circuit. The largest models require a dedicated 230-volt circuit.


*bint_cool*
​


----------



## bint_cool (30 يناير 2006)

*more stuff ))*

*HOW AIR CONDITIONERS WORK*​ Window air conditioners are very simple appliances. They operate on the exact same principles as a refrigerator, freezer, or dehumidifier.



*Cooling*​
All residential window air conditioners have a cooling system made up of four primary components, a compressor, an evaporator, a metering device, and a condenser. Air conditioner cooling systems are better understood if you think of them as devices that remove warmth from the air rather than cooling the air.

*Blower fan*

When the unit is running, the circulating fan and compressor are running simultaneously. The fan motor has two fan blades attached to it on either end. The fan blade on the inside part of the unit continually draws room air over the evaporator coils, which are cold. The fan blade on the outside part of the unit continually draws fresh outside air over the condenser coils, which are warm. Because the evaporator coils are cold, they cause moisture in the room to collect on them, much like a cup of ice water on a warm, humid day. When the amount of moisture increases, it begins to drip down off of the coils into the bottom pan of the air conditioner.

*Thermostat control*

The thermostat on a window air conditioner works by sensing the air temperature entering the air conditioner. As the air entering the unit reaches the set temperature it will cause the compressor to turn off. The blower may continue to run depending on the selection chosen on the control panel. Digital thermostats work on a similar principle but display a more precise temperature.

*Selector switches*

The air conditioner selector switches allow the user to choose the fan speed. The compressor always runs at the same speed regardless of the settings. If low cool is chosen, for example, the fan runs at a slower speed but the compressor still offers the same cooling capacity. There are other switches to control louver operation and other features on some units.





*تحياتي
bint_cool
*


----------



## 7محمود7 (31 يناير 2006)

السلام عليكم 
مشاركة بسيطة

[flash=http://rpaulsingh.com/flash%20moviesSITE/RefrigSystem.swf]width=500 height=450[/flash]


----------



## تقوى الله (31 يناير 2006)

*نستكمل.. التدفئة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
_ثانيا" عملية التدفئة Heating :- _​عندما يتم ضبط مكيف الهواء علي نظام التدفئة Heating ، يعمل محبس التمدد Expansion Valve علي عكس (تغيير) اتجاه سريان الفريون الي الاتجاه المعاكس ، وبعمل هذا التغيير يعمل الفريون علي جلب الهواء الدافئ في ملف التكثيف (6) Condenser Coil من الهواء الخارجي ،ثم ينتقل بعد ذلك الي الكباس(5) Compressor ثم الي داخل ملف التبريد (3) Evaporator Coil ، تعمل المروحة الخاصة بملف التبريد (1) علي سحب الهواء البارد خلال انظمة ترشيح الهواء (2) Air Filteration Systems خلال ملف التبريد (3) ،وتعمل علي انتقال الحرارة من الفريون الي الهواء المزع في جميع انحاء الغرفة ،وبعدها يتحول الفريون الي الحالة السائلة والذي يعود ويمر مرة اخري علي ملف التكثيف (6) لكي يتم تسخينه مره احري ، وتستمر العملية بهذه الطريقة ،ونلاحظ ان محبس التمدد قام بتغير مسار دائرة التبريد مما ادي الي حدوث عملية التدفئة للهواء.






​




وبهذا اعتقد ان عملية التبريد والتدفئة اصبحت مكتملة ،ون لديه اضافات فليتفضل بها مشكورا":84: ​وفقنا الله تعالي وهدانا واياكم الي صراطه المستقيم والي ما يحبه ويرضاه .​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :56: ​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (1 فبراير 2006)

*مقدمة عن الترموستات Thermostst + مقدمة عن ريليه Rely*

مقدمة عن الترموستات Thermostst


اداة لفصل او وصل الدارة الكهربائية حسب تغير درجة الحرارة.

يوجد في الوقت الحاضر ، أنواع عديدة من الترموستات ، بدءاً من المفتاح الثنائي المعدن ... وانتهاءاً بالترموستات ذات التماسات الكثيرة والعاملة تحت تأثير الانتفاخ الحساس المركب عن بعد.

هذه الترموستات لها عدة نقاط ضبط متغيرة adjustable.

تعمل الترموستات المخصصة لانظمة وحدات التبريد عند ارتفاع درجة الحرارة وتفصل عند انخفاضها. 

كما تعمل الترموستات المخصصة لانظمة وحدات التسخين عند انخفاض درجة الحرارة وتفصل عند ارتفاعها.

ان نوع الترموستات المستعمل يعتمد على الوحدة المعنية التي يركب عليها.

مقدمة عن ريليه Rely


اداة لفصل محرك الضاغط عندما يصل الضغط الى المستوى المطلوب. وهي نوعان:

1. ريليه الضغط المنخفض : توصل من جهة السحب بالضاغط ، وتضبط حتى توقفه اذا ماانجفض ضغط السحب الى اقل من المستوى المطلوب.


ووظيفتها في وحدة تكييف الهواء ، منع هبوط درجة حرارة المبخر الى اقل من نقطة تجمد (المبخر) ونقطة تحميص (الضاغط) من جراء عدم شحن الوحدة بوسيط التبريد اللازم.

يتم اعادة الريليه الى وضعها الاولي اما الياً او يدوياً.

وتستعمل في اجهزة التبريد كمنظم لدرجة الحرارة ، او كمنظم لعملية الاذابة.
وهناك جداول تبين وضعيات حالة الفصل او الوصل حسب نوع جهاز التبريد.


2. ريليه الضغط المرتفع : توصل من جهة ضغط الطرد في وحدة التبريد ، وتضبط حتى توقف الضاغط اذا ماازداد ضغط الطرد عن المستوى المطلوب ، او التسخين الزائد للضاغط من جراء عدم شحن الوحدة بوسيط التبريد اللازم.

وشكرا، م.عبد المنعم


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (2 فبراير 2006)

*انواع أجهزة التبريد*

شكراً لك أختي N.C ، طبعاً الخطأ كتابي نتيجة السرعة ، وكل ابن ادم خطّاء ... بارك الله فيك.

مشاركتي اليوم عن :
انواع أجهزة التبريد​


تقسم الات التبريد ، طبقاً لـ حالة وسيط التبريد في المبخر و نوع منظم تيار وسيط التبريد ، إلى ما يلي:

1. الة تبريد ذات المبخر المغمور.

2. الة تبريد ذات المبخر الجاف.

3. الة تبريد ذات عوامة منظم الضغط المنخفض.

4. الة تبريد ذات عوامة منظم الضغط المرتفع.

5. الة تبريد ذات انبوب شعري (كصمام خانق).

6. الة تبريد ذات صمام تنظيم الضغط الالي.

7. الة تبريد ذات صمام التمدد الحراري.


وفي الدروس المقبلة إن شاء الله ، سأشرح ما يوفقني الله به ، عن هذه الانواع.

وشكراً .. م. عبد المنعم


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (3 فبراير 2006)

*جواب بسيط !!!!*

أختي الفاضلة N.C

شكراً على سؤالك البسيط ، وجوابي بعون من الله مايلي:


نسمي الغازات (الابخرة) والسوائل المستخدمة في اجهزة التبريد بوسائط التبريد.

نعرف وسيط التبريد بـأنه المادة التي تمتص الحرارة أثناء عملية التبخير (عند درجة حرارة وضغط منخفصين) ، وتعطي هذه الحرارة أثناء عملية التكثيف (عند درجة حرارة وضغط مرتفعين).

بمعنى اخر، يقوم وسيط التبريد السائل الموجود في المبخر بامتصاص الحرارة من الوسط المحيط ويغلي (يتحول الى بخار أو غاز)، وحتى نتمكن من الاستخدام المتكرر له (أي وسيط التبريد) ، فيجب ان يخضع هذا البخار المتشكل في المبحر الى الانضغاط (من خلال الضاغط) ، ومن ثم الى تكثيف (من خلال المكثف) حيث يتحول الى سائل.


وللعلم ان .. الكثير من وسائط التبريد تكون بحالة غازية عند الضغط الجوي ودرجة حرارة الوسط المحيط.

ولتسييل او تمييع بخار وسيط التبريد، يجب تعريضه للانضغاط والتبريد في وحدة التكثيف الموجودة في وحدة التبريد.

ان جميع المواد لها مرحلتان : مرحلة غازية + مرحلة سائلة.

المواد التي تتميز بدرجة حرارة غليان منخفضة : تكون بحالة بخارية عند الضغط الجوي ودرجة حرارة الوسط المحيط (لغرفة). ووسائط التبريد المنتشرة (الفريونات) تنتمي الى هذه الحالة.

اما المواد التي تتميز بدرجة حرارة غليان مرتفعة ، تكون بحالة بخار فقط عند تسخينها حتى درجة حرارة مرتفعة.

اخيراً ، يمتص وسيط التبريد المتبخر ، كمية من الحرارة تساوي الى كمية الطاقة اللازمة لتحويله من سائل الى بخار (الطاقة الكامنة للبخار).

ارجوا انني اجبت على السؤال البســـــــــيط ، وبانتظار الرد


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (4 فبراير 2006)

*لتوضيح فقط !*











إخواني, نظراً لما تفضلتم بوضع صورة عن الضاغط, فهذه صورة فعلاً لايمكن لشخص أن يشاهدها حتى في مجال العمل





وإنظر لهذه حتى تتضح فتحات السحب والطرد إليك





وهذه صورة للجهاز ككل




ونستكفي هنا لحد لما تأتي مرحلة شرح الضواغط, ونستكلم المبخرات
وشكراً​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (4 فبراير 2006)

*المبخرات !*

*المبخرات*​*سنتناول في هذا الموضوع بإذن الله*

*1- **سعة المبخر*

*2- **أنواع المبخرات من حيث نوع التغذية : أ- مبخرات التمدد الجاف (تمدد مباشر) **Direct Expansion Evaporator *

* ب- مبخرات التمدد المغمور **Flooded Expansion Evaporator*

ج- مبخرات ذات التغذية الزائدة Overfeed Evaporator



سعة المبخر

يتم حساب سعة المبخر, من خلال المعادلة الآتية








*الجدول التالي يوضح قيم معامل إنتقال الحرارة تبعاً لأنواع المبخرات المختلفة*
*



*

*أنواع المبخرات من حيث نوعية التغذية:

1- مبخرات التمدد الجاف (المباشر):

تعرف مبخرات التمدد الجاف, بمبخرات التمدد المباشر Direct Expansion يرمز لها DX, تتكون من مجموعة من الأنابيب المتوازية متصلة بكيعان Elbows أمنظر الصورة التالية



 
تتم عملية تغذية وسيط التبريد من الأعلى أو الأسفل, ويفضل أن تكون من الأسفل, لأن معامل إنتقال الحرارة للسوائل أعلى من الغازات.

يتسم هذا النوع بالإنتشار, نظراً لسهولة تصميمه, وتكلفته الإقتصادية, وأقل الأنواع مشاكل.​​2- المبخر المغمور Flooded Evaporator​يتم غمر المبخر بوسيط التبريد في حالة سائلة, كما في الصورة التالية




​ 

يكون معدل إنتقال الحرارة في المبخر أعلى ما يمكن نظراً لأن معامل إنتقال حرارة السوائل أعلى من معامل إنتقال الحرارة للغازات, يبدأ تكون بخار في المبخر نتيجة غليان سائل التبريد, كما يتم وضع صمام للتحكم بمستوى سائل التبريد Floating Control Valve, بحيث يسمح بوجود خلوص بسيط داخل الأنبوبة العلوية للمبخر, مما يساعد على خروج وسيط التبريد في صورة غازية, كما يتم وضع حاجز Baffle, يعمل على تفادي دخول قطرات من سائل التبريد الى الضاغط فيؤدي الى تدمير الضاغط.


 

3- مبخرات ذات تغذية زائدة Overfeed Evaporator

هذا النوع أكثر عملية من ذي قبله, حيث يتسم بتكلفته الإقتصادية, كما تتزاجد صعوبة كبيرة في التحكم بمعدل السريان لسائل التبريد ذات المبخر الواحد, يتكون النظام من خزان به سائل وبخار التبريد, يتم ضخ سائل التبريد (سريان جبري) الى المبخرات, ثم تعود الى الخزان في صورة غازية, يعتبر هذا النظام ذو كفاءة عالية, نظراً لأن سائل التبريد يتم ضخه ويكون سريان جبري, مما يؤدي الى زيادة إحتكاك السائل مع الأنابيب, مما يرفع درجة الحرارة المكتسبة فيؤدي الى تبخر وسيط التبريد, وهذه صورة للنظام ذو تغذية زائدة

 




قمت بوضع هذا الموضوع كملف مرفق لمن يريد تحميله في صيغة PDF
ونتناول بإذن الله أنواع المبخرات من حيث أسطح المبخرات قريباً
تغير الهدف بحيث أن الموضوع سوف تتم فيه حسابات أيضاً بجانب الشرح, لأن كل شئ لابد أن يتم على أكمل وجه بإذن الله
أخوكم أحمد عفيفي
 
*


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (5 فبراير 2006)

*باقي أنواع المبخرات !*

_المبخرات من حيث الأسطحها, تنقسم الى ثلاثة أنواع:_

_1- __مبخرات ذات أنابيب عارية_

_2- __مبخرات على هيئة أسطح لوحية_

_3- __مبخرات مجهزة بزعانف_



_في هذا النوع من المبخرات يمر وسيط التبريد في الملف بينما يمرر الهواء من الخارج على تلك الملفات._

_في مبخرات المجهزة بزعانف تكون صغيرة الحجم إذا ما قورنت بالمبخرات الأخرى مثل مبخرات الأنابيب العارية لنفس السعة التبريدية, تستخدم مبخرات ذات الزعانف في الحالة التي يكون الفرق بين معاملي إنتقال الحرارة بين وسيط التبريد والهواء كبير._



_مبخرات ذات أنابيب عارية:_

_تصنع المبخرات ذات الأنابيب العارية من الصلب في حالة الأمونيا, بينما تصنع من النحاس في حالة الهالوكربونات (فريونات), تأخذ المبخرات ذات الأسطح العارية أشكالاً عدة منها الملتوية والبيضاوية, وهذه صور لكلاً منهما._





_شكل 1- مبخرات ذات أنابيب عارية من نوع ملتوية_​​_



_​_شكل 2- مبخرات ذات أسطح عارية من نوع بيضاوية​​يستخدم هذا النوع من المبخرات في مخازن التجميد حيث تطلب حركة مرور بطيئة لوسيط التبريد, كما تستخدم مراوح طرد مركزية لتوفير المتطلبات اللازمة لتلك المخازن.



مبخرات ذات أسطح لوحية:

يصنع هذا النوع من المبخرات من لوحين يتم تشكليل أحدهما يكون مساراً لوسيط التبريد يستخدم هذا النوع في الثلاجات المنزلية.

, كما يوجد نوع آخر حيث يتم وضع الوحين بينهما أنابيب نقل الوسيط, حيث يعمل على زيادة التلامس ومعدل إنتقال الحرارة, يستخدم هذا النوع في ثلاجات الشاحنات وغرف التجميد, كما يستخدم كأرفف في المخازن التجميد, وفواصل للديب فريزر.

وهذه صور لمبخرات الهواء ذات ألواح سطحية



شكل 3- مبخر سربنتينة ذات السطح الوحي​​



​شكل 4- أنواع مختلفة من مبخرات ذات أسطح لوحية​​



​شكل 5- حزمة من الأسطح الوحية التي يمكن توصيلها على التوالي أو التوازي​​



​شكل 6- مبخر ذو سطح لوحي​​



​شكل 7- مجمد لوحي مركب في حافلة لتجميد المنتجات​​​_​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (5 فبراير 2006)

*باقي أنواع المبخرات !*

_المبخرات ذات الزعانف_

_هذا النوع من المبخرات يتواجد على سطحه زعانف, تلك الزعانف تعمل على زيادة السطح الخارجي المعرض للهواء, ويجب أن تكون تلك الزعانف متصلة إتصال تام بملفات المبخر حتى نضمن إنتقال الحرارة من والى المبخر, يتم وضع عدد من 1 الى 14 زعنفة لكل بوصة._

_في الحالات التي توجد درجة الحرارة بالسالب, قد يتكون صقيع على المسافات البينية بين الزعانف, مما يؤدي الى تقليل معدل الحرارة المنتقل للمبخر, وبالتالي زيادة القدرة الكهربية للضاغط (__To be Overloaded__), ولحل هذه المشكلة, يجب أن يتم تقليل عدد الزعانف للبوصة الواحدة._



_إختيار مبخرات تبريد الهواء_

_تجد عدة عوامل يجب إدراكها عند إختيار المبخر, مثل نوعية التطبيق, نوعية التطبيق تفرض عليك الإختيار من حيث تكلفة الإنشاء, وتكلفة التشغيل, فمثلاً نظام تجميد اللحوم, لايفرض عليك إستخدام مبخرات تكلفتها الإبتدائية والتشغيلية عالية, في حين أن سعر اللحوم منخفض, وإستخدام مثل تلك الأنواع قد تعمل على زيادة أسعار المنتجات, لذلك يجب أن يكون هنالك نوع من الحنكة في إختيار المبخر المطلوب, كما تعتبر فرق درجات الحرارة بين الهواء المار بالمبخر ودرجة حرارة التشبع لوسيط التبريد من ضمن عوامل الإختيار._

_كما بالنسبة لفرق درجات الحرارة __Temperature Difference( TD)__ وكذلك الرطوبة النسبة __Relative Humidity __ من ضمن عوامل الإختيار, حيث أن اارطوبة النسبية القليلة تعمل على تجفيف الجو وكذلك المنتجات, أما إذا كانت الرطوبة النسبية عالية فذلك يؤدي الى توافر بيئة مناسبة للبكتيريا, وهذا جدول يوفر الإختيارات المناسبة لكلاً من فرق درجات الحرارة المطلوبة وكذلك الرطوبة النسبية الملائمة لذلك الفرق في درجات الحرارة._




​ 



_كما يمكن تصنيف المبخرات من حيث سريان الهواء الى:_

_1- __مبخرات الحمل الحر __Free Convection Evaporator_

_2- __مبخرات الحمل الجبري __Forced Convection Evaporator_



_مبخرات الحمل الحر Free Convection Evaporator_

_يستخدم هذا النوع من المبخرات في المناطق التي تتطلب سرعات بطيئة في التبريد مثل الثلاجات المنزلية, مثال لهذا النوع تبعاً لما سبق شرحه من التصنيفات, مبخرات ذات أسطح لوحية, وكذلك جميع أنواع مبخرات التمدد المباشر وتمدد المغمور والزائد._



_مبخرات الحمل الجبري Forced Convection Evaporator_

_في هذا النوع من المبخرات يتم إستخدام مروحة أو مراوح تعمل على دفع الهواء على الملفات التي بها وسيط التبريد, مثل وحدات مروحة-ملف __Fan-Coil__, مثال لهذا النوع مبخرات الأنابيب العارية, يتم تحديد سعة المبخر من خلال معدل تغذية الهواء ومعامل الحرارة المحسوسة, وفرق درجات الحرارة, وتستخدم سرعات أقل من 1,5 م/ث وذلك حتى لانجفف المواد الغذائية ولخفض مستوى الصوت, اما في حالة إهمال تجفيف المواد الغذائية فتون سرعة الهواء 1,5 الى 3 م/ث, أما في أنفاق التجميد فتصل سرعة الهواء الى 10 م/ث, أيضاً يجب الأخذ في الإعتبار عنصر الرطوبة النسبية, هذه صور لوحدات مروحة-ملف_

_



_​_شكل 8- وحدات مروحة-ملف Fan-Coil المستخدمة في أنفاق التجميد​​يوجد أنواع أخرى من المبخرات المستخدمة في مبردات المياه Chillers, وسيتم شرح ذلك بإذن الله في القريب العاجل عند الوصول لوحدات التكييف المركزي بإذن الله.
أخوكم في الله
أحمد عفيفي​​​_​


----------



## تقوى الله (12 فبراير 2006)

*البرنامج مرة أخري*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​أخي الكريم المهندس الكويتي ...
اليك البرنامج مرة أخري حاول القيام بتحميله :3: ، وهو لا يوجد برنامج محدد لتشغيله ، واتمني من الله ان يوفقك في التحميل ، وانتظر ردكم باذن الله تعالي .
وفقنا الله تعالي واياكم الي ما يحبه ويرضاه .
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
؟أختكم في الله
N.C​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (12 فبراير 2006)

*توضيح*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​أخي المشرف المهندس الكويتي ..

أود التوضيح التالي:

بعد تحميل البرنامج وفك الضغط عنه ..
سيظهر مجلد Duct Work وبه ملفان تنفيذيان ..

الاول : Ductlat ويقوم بحساب هبوط الضغط في شبكة مجاري الهواء بطريقة الاحتكاك المتساوي إما بالوحدات الدولية ، أو بالوحدات البريطانية.
الثاني : Ductw ويقوم بحساب وزن الصاج المعزول.

كِلا الملفان يعملان في غلاف (Shell) النظام DOS ..

فعند الضغط على أحدهما يتحول نظام التشغيل windows الى غلاف النظام DOS .. وتصبح الشاشة داكنة

وحسب نظام التشغيل windows المعتمد لديكم ..

اذا كان نظام التشغيل windows 98 ,me .. فأنا مجرِّبه ويعمل بشكل صحيح ..
أما اذا كان نظام التشغيل windows XP فإني شخصياً لم أقم بتجريبه ..

والله الموفق

اخوكم في الله 
م.عبد المنعم​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (12 فبراير 2006)

*لمحة عن صناعة المبخرات المنزلية*

لمحة عن صناعة المبخرات المنزلية

كما نعلم ان المبخر يغلي فيه سائل وسيط التبريد ممتصا الحرارة من الفراغ المبرد (المواد الغذائية) .
تستخدم البردات الحديثة مبخرات مصنوعة من الالمنيوم بطريقة الدرفلة ، ويتم ذلك كما يلي:

1. قبل عملية الدرفلة تطبع أقنية المبخر بمادة الغرافيت على صفحة الالمنيوم.

2. تجمع صفيحتين من الالمنيوم بواسطة الة الدرفلة عند درجة حرارة 500 درجة مئوية.

3. بعد عملية الدرفلة تنفخ المجاري بضغط حوالي 150 ضغط جوي .. وعادة يكون فراغ المجرى 30 ملم تقريبا.

4. اما نهايات الانابيب فتشكل بواسطة اللحام التناكبي بين انابيب النحاس وصفحة الالمنيوم ، ويتم حماية اللحام التناكبي ضد الاحتكاك والاحتراق بواسطة طلاء زجاجي.




وللموضوع بقية


اخوكم في الله 
م.عبد المنعم
​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (12 فبراير 2006)

*مجمع السحب*

مجمع السحب

يفهم من مجمع السحب بأنه آخر قسم من المبخر ، أو القسم الملحق بخط السحب بعد المبخر ..
ووظيفته هي استقبال الكمية الزائدة من سائل التبريد ، ولضمان أن سائل وسيط التبريد الذي لم يتبخر (عند الاحمال المنخفضة) سوف يتبخر قبل مروره الى خط السحب او دخوله الى الضاغط.




اخوكم في الله 

م.عبد المنعم


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (14 فبراير 2006)

*المبخرات ذات الانبوب الاحادي والثنائي*

بداية اشكر اخي الفاضل م.احمد ، واقول بارك الله جهودكم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم. اللهم آمين:12: ​
المبخرات ذات الانبوب الاحادي والثنائي​ 
المبخر الاحادي الانبوب ، مزود بانبوب شعري بداخل انبوب السحب ، بينما المبخرات الثنائية الانابيب يكون فيها الانبوب الشعري ملحوم على خط السحب ..

ولاسباب انتاجية فان تصميم الانبوب الاحادي شائع وبشكل كيبر وهو مزود بمبادل حراري كامل ، ونتيجة لذلك ، فان عدد اللحامات ينخفض عند تثبيت دارة التبريد.

من جهة اخرى .. ان خطورة تشكل الصقيع غلى خط السحب في تصميم المبخر الثنائي الانابيب قليلة بالمقارنة مع المبخر الاحادي الانابيب .

وفي حالات المبخرات الاحادية الانبوب ، من الضروري ان يكون هناك مانعة جيدة عند وصل الانبوب الشعري في مدخل المبخر.

يجب ان يكون المقطع العرضي لقناة المبخر مناسبا ، وذلك بسبب رجوع الزيت وهبوط الضغط.

فان كان المقطع صغير جدا .. فهذا يسبب انخفاض الضغط عبر المبخر وبالتالي تكون الاستفادة من استطاعة الضاغط رديئة.

وان كان المقطع كبير جدا .. فهذا يسبب بطئ السرعة لوسيط التيريد وبالتالي خطورة تجمع الزيت في المبخر وانخفاض استطاعته.

ان واحدا من اكبر المنتجين للمبخرات يستعمل مقطعا بحدود 22 ملم مربع ، وهذا المقطع يسبب هبوط ضغط ملحوظ عندما يزيد طول الاقنية بحدود 8 م .. ونتيجة لذلك يستخدم التدفق المتوازي لتجنب هبوط الضغط.



اخوكم في الله 
م.عبد المنعم​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (16 فبراير 2006)

*المكثفات*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
و أفضل الصلاة و اتم السلام على سيدنا محمد سيد المرسلين و اكمل الخلق 
و على آله و صحبه الطيبين الطاهرين​مقدمة 

المكثف مثل المبخر هو سطح تبادل حراري ، تنتقل الحرارة من بخار وسيط التبريد الساخن خلال جدران المكثف الى وسيط التكثيف ، ونتيجة لانتقال الحرارة الى وسيط التكثيف ، يبّرد وسيط التبريد الى درجة التشبع ثم يتكثف ويتحول الى سائل.
إن وسيط التكثيف المستخدم هو إما الماء أو الهواء أو الاثنان معاً.

لهذا توجد ثلاثة أطرزة من المكثفات:

1. مكثفات تبريد بالهواء : يستخدم الهواء كوسيط تكثيف 
2. مكثفات تبريد بالماء : يستخدم الماء كوسيط تكثيف 
في كلا الطرازين السابقين ، ينتج عن الحرارة المأخوذة من وسيط التبريد المتكثف ارتفاع درجة حرارة الهواء أو الماء المستخدم كوسيط تكثيف .
3. مكثفات تبريد بالتبخر (مكثفات تبخيرية) : يستخدم كل من الماء و الهواء ، حيث أن وسيط التبريد في المكثف ، يكون نتيجة لتبخر الماء من على سطح المكثف ، ويعمل الهواء على زيادة معدل التبخر نظراً لما يحمله معه من بخار الماء الناتج من عملية التبخر.

وبإذن الله سندرس هذه الأطرزة مستقبلاً باختصار.


وشكراً لكم .. 

اخوكم في الله
م. عبد المنعم​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (16 فبراير 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ​
اهلاً بك أم عمورة..​نص مشاركتك الأولى هو التالي:
اذاكان يوجد حراق ومرجل للتدفئة ويوجد وحدة تكييف شو فائدة وشيعة التسخين ساعدوني جزاكم الله خيرا"


توضع وشيعة التسخين عادة في وحدة معالجة الهواء للمتطلبات التصميمية التي من خلالها نصل الى شروط هواء الإرسال للمكان المراد تكييفه.


نص مشاركتك الثانية هو التالي:
لدي صالة تتسع لـ600 شخص واريد تكييفها ارجو مساعدتي هذا المشروع يقرر مصيري شكرا" جزيلا" لمن يقدم لي هذه الخدمة

يا أم عمورة..

لم تحددي نوعية التكييف.. هل بدكتات الهواء أم بالفانكويلات أم ...
عموماً ، للمساعدة من المفترض أن تذكر كافة المعلومات التصميمية : درجات الحرارة + نسب الرطوبة + الموقع ... وليست فقط الاشخاص

وشكراً لكم .. 

اخوكم في الله
م. عبد المنعم​


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (17 فبراير 2006)

*أهمية التبريد Important of refrigeration*

[font=MCS Jeddah S_U normal.]أهمية التبريد [font=MCS Jeddah S_U normal.]Important of refrigeration[/font][/font]​ 
[font=MCS Jeddah S_U normal.][/font]

تكمن أهمية التبريد في ان العلميات الكيميائية والفيزيائية والبيلوجية تتم ببطء شديد في درجات الحرارة المنخفظة وبعضها يتوقف كليا . 

تباطؤ العمليات الحيوية للبكتيريا يعمل على زيادة الفترة الزمنية المسموح بها لحفظ المواد والاغذية مع الاحتفاظ بعناصرها ومكوناتها الاساسية (الانزيمات-البكتيرياء-الجراثيم) لانشطة في الانشط في شروط درجة الحرارة المنخفضة لذلك يجب ان يكون المنتج المعرض لهذه العوامل المؤدية للعطب محفوظ منذ انتاجة وفترة تخزينه – وفترة نقله حتى استهلاكه تحت درجة الحرارة المناسبة للمحافظة عليه سليما وصالحا للاستعمال .

ليس الغرض من الحفظ بالتبريد هو المحافظىة على العناصر الغذائية فقط ولكن من حيث الشكل والرائحة مثل المنتجات الغذائية حتى المصانع . 

المنتجات الزراعية : حيث انه من المعروف ان الخضروات والفواكه تتواجد في موسم وتختفى في آخر لذا يقضي المنتج في موسم الحصاد ويجب حفظ الفائض منه الى المواسم الاخرى كذلك لكل دولة منج زراعي يختلف عن منتج البلاد الاخرى ويجب تبادل المنتجات الزراعية من مكان الى آخر عند ظروف الاقاليم المختلفة لذا يجب حفظها باردة اثناء عملية النقل والدجاج واللحوم والاسماك يجرى عليها نفس المراحل كذلك يستخدم التبريد في المعامل الالكترونية والكهربائية لكي يمنع الزيادة من درجة الحرارة الناتجة عن الاستهلاك ودرجة الحرارة وتؤمن فترة عمل اطول لهذه الاجهزة ...

*استخدامات التبريد *

نتيجة لاهمية التبريد فإنه يستخدم في شتى مجالات الحياة ونذكر منها على التحديد ما هو موجود في مخازن اليوسفي للتبريد :

أولاً: يمكن تقسيم استخدامات التبريد الى اربع مجاميع رئيسية :

1-حفظ وتوزيع الاغذية وهو الذي سنتكلم عليها .

2-الانتاج . 

3-العمليات التكنولوجية والكيميائية . 

4-تكييف الهواء الصيفي .

5-استخدامات خاصة . 







[font=MCS Jeddah S_U normal.]حفظ وتوزيع المنتجات . [font=MCS Jeddah S_U normal.]Peneseueition and storage or proudest[/font][/font]​ 
نظرا لان كثير من الاغذية المصنعة – او الزراعية او السمكية او اللحوم تتواجد اما في مواسم وتختفى في مواسم اخرى قبل المنتجات الزراعية ومنها الدواجن ما ينتج في بلادنا ولاتوجد في اخرى مثل المنتجات الصناعية الاسماك فانه يتم حفظها لمواسم اختفائها او حفظها عند نقلها من مقاطعة الى اخرى عبر مناخ المناطق المختلفة ويمكن تقسيم هذا المجال الى الآتي : 

1-التبريد الصناعي مثل تبريد المنتجات فور انتاجها وتخزينها لفترة بيعها مثل الالبان . د

2-التبريد التجاري : وهو لا يختلف كثيرا عن التبريد الصناعي مثل انه الهدف منه هو حفظ المنتجات بحالة سليمة مثل حفظ الدجاج واللحوم والاسماك – منتجات الالبان ..

3-التبريد المنزلي : حيث لا يكاد يخلو منزل في عصرنا الحالي من براد يستخدم لحفظ الاطعمة وتبريد المياه وغيرها . 

4-التبريد في السفن : وتشمل سفن صيد الاسماك حيث ؟؟ تجميد الاسماك فور اصطيادها وتوزيعها وكذلك سفن نقل الغازات وسفن نقل اللحوم والدجاج المجمدة والاطعمة . 

5-التبريد المتنقل : انتشر انتشارا كبيرا ويفيد فرع متنقلا من فروع التبريد .. نعم انه يكاد يكون ضمن تحت جناح التبريد التجاري ويشتمل هذا النوع من التبريد في القطارات والسيارات فمنها الكبيرة والصغيرة والمتوسطة ويمكن ادراجها معها السفن . 

*بعض المواد الغذائية التي تحتاج للحفظ بواسطة التبريد ودرجات حفظها : 

1-اللحوم والدجاج المجمدة Froozen meatand vegetable 

تحتاج اللحوم والخضروات بعد تعبئتها في اكياس خاصة الى تجميد الى درجة سالب-30-40م تم يتم حفظها عند درجة حرارة –20م او 25م .

2-وسائل النقل transport muns : يجب حفظ المواد المجمدة عند نقلها في المراكب والقطارات والطائرات والشاحنات عند درجة –20م .

3-الخبز : تحتاج المخابز الى تبريد وذلك للمحافظة على الانتاج اليومي للخبز وذلك لتزيد الطحينه عندما يقل الطلب عليها وحفظها مبرد لحين الطلب ويفضل حفظها عند سالب 12م . 

4-المواد المبردة : بعض المواد مثل الفواكه الطازجة الجافة والخضروات والمكسرات والبيض لا يجب تجميها ولكن تحفظ عند درجات حرارة ملائمة اكبر من الصفر المئوي . 

5-الثلاجات المنزلية والمجمدات : المكان الاخير لحفظ الاغذية هي الثلاجة والمجمدات المنزلية وتحفظ المواد المبردة عند 5م المجمدة عن –15م . 

6-اللحوم والدواجن : تبرد اللحوم والدواجن بعد دبحها متجمدة وتحفظ بعد ذلك عند –18درجة مئوية .

7-الاسماك : تكون الاسماك في حالة تجميد من لحظة صيدها الى توزيعها وتحفظ عند –15درجة مئوية . 



[font=MCS Jeddah S_U normal.]نبذة تاريخية عن التبريد[/font]​ 
مجال التبريد والتكييف من المجالات ذات الازدهار المستمر ف العالم وبالاخص في البلاد النامية حيث انه غالبا لا يوجد مجال صناعي او علمي لا يعتمد في ناحية من نواحية على علم التبريد والتكييف واعتقد ان هذا المجال ذو صعوبه خاصة حيث انه يجمع في طياته بين العلوم الميكانيكية وعلوم الكهرباء بفروعها ويلزم للعامل في هذا المجال ان يكون على قدر كبير نسبيا من المعلومات الاساسية في مجالات شتى .

*منذ قرون طويلة استخدم قدماء المصريين اوعيه فخاريه لتبريد مياه الشرب . 

*بعد ذلك اكتشف مجموعة من رجال الاسكيمو منه جثة حيوان منقرض منذ فترة مدفون في الجليد بحالة جيدة انتشر بعد ذلك استخدام الجليد في حفظ الاغذية في مناطق تواجدة . 

*في آوئل القرن السابع تم وضع اسس علم الميكانيكا الحرارية الترموديناميكا Thermodynamic

*في عام 1820م انشأ فردريك تيودوز مستودعا لشحن الجليد لحفظ الاغذية في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية وراجت هذه التجارة ولكن لم يكن من الممكن تبريد حيز بهذه الطريقة لاقل من 2م5 وفي نفس العام تم وضع الثلج الاول مرة كتجربة معملية .

*في وسط القرن الـ19 تم صنع اول ضاغط ترددي وقد اشتق من الآلة البخارية .

*في عام 1850م صمم رجل فرنسي يدعى ادموند كاريه مكنات صغيرة للتبريد منها مهد الطريق لصناعة الثلج الصناعي مما اثر على تجارة الجليد الطبيعي .

*وفي عام 1876م استخرج ادموند كارية براءة اختراع لماكينة يمكنها التجميد حتى درجة –35م . 

*في عام 1910م انتجت شركة كلفنتور الثلاجة المنزلية وطرحت للبيع بالاسواق . 

*في عام 1930م اكتشف العالم الراحل توماس ميدجلي مركب التبريد الفريون حيث كان قبل ذلك يستعمل غاز النشادر في التبريد . 

*في عام 1945م حدث تقدم كبير حيث تم استخدام الضواغط الصغيرة في اجهزة التبريد مما جعل الثلاجات متاحة للاستخدام المنزلي عن طريق شركتي كليفنتو وفريجيدير .


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (17 فبراير 2006)

*أهمية التبريد Important of refrigeration*

[font=MCS Jeddah S_U normal.]أهمية التبريد [font=MCS Jeddah S_U normal.]Important of refrigeration[/font][/font]​ 
[font=MCS Jeddah S_U normal.][/font]

تكمن أهمية التبريد في ان العلميات الكيميائية والفيزيائية والبيلوجية تتم ببطء شديد في درجات الحرارة المنخفظة وبعضها يتوقف كليا . 

تباطؤ العمليات الحيوية للبكتيريا يعمل على زيادة الفترة الزمنية المسموح بها لحفظ المواد والاغذية مع الاحتفاظ بعناصرها ومكوناتها الاساسية (الانزيمات-البكتيرياء-الجراثيم) لانشطة في الانشط في شروط درجة الحرارة المنخفضة لذلك يجب ان يكون المنتج المعرض لهذه العوامل المؤدية للعطب محفوظ منذ انتاجة وفترة تخزينه – وفترة نقله حتى استهلاكه تحت درجة الحرارة المناسبة للمحافظة عليه سليما وصالحا للاستعمال .

ليس الغرض من الحفظ بالتبريد هو المحافظىة على العناصر الغذائية فقط ولكن من حيث الشكل والرائحة مثل المنتجات الغذائية حتى المصانع . 

المنتجات الزراعية : حيث انه من المعروف ان الخضروات والفواكه تتواجد في موسم وتختفى في آخر لذا يقضي المنتج في موسم الحصاد ويجب حفظ الفائض منه الى المواسم الاخرى كذلك لكل دولة منج زراعي يختلف عن منتج البلاد الاخرى ويجب تبادل المنتجات الزراعية من مكان الى آخر عند ظروف الاقاليم المختلفة لذا يجب حفظها باردة اثناء عملية النقل والدجاج واللحوم والاسماك يجرى عليها نفس المراحل كذلك يستخدم التبريد في المعامل الالكترونية والكهربائية لكي يمنع الزيادة من درجة الحرارة الناتجة عن الاستهلاك ودرجة الحرارة وتؤمن فترة عمل اطول لهذه الاجهزة ...


----------



## تقوى الله (25 فبراير 2006)

*البقية تأتي باذن الله تعالي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​إخواني الكرام ، الموضوع لم ولن يتوقف بإذن الله تعالي علي هذا ، بل بالعكس ، الموضوع من وجهة نظري لم يبدأ حتي الان ، ولكن المشكلة الان في ظروف الكلية ومواعيدها ، وأرجوا من الاخوة الكرام الذين يقومون بطرح الاسئلة ، الا يطرحوها ويرحلوا كما هو الحال الان ، حتي نتمكن من الانتهاء من جزء بعينه تماما" ، لاننا بذلك الاسلوب اعتقد سوف نحتاج الي قسم خاص يسمي "التبريد والتكييف من الالف الي الياء"  ونريد معرفة هل من نتيجة من هذا العمل أم لا ؟ و أريد معرفة رأي اخواني في هذا الموضوع !!


----------



## علوش (27 فبراير 2006)

*المكثفات وابراج التبريد*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخواني المهندسين والمهندسات ارجوا منكم ان تهتموا بموضوع المكثفات وابراج التبريد حيث اننا لم نتحدث عنهما كثيرا وارجوا من من سيشارك ان يوضح لنا طريقة عمل كل منهما بالصور حتي يستفيد الجميع وساتحدث انا عن انواع المكثفات ولكن اعزروني ليس لدي صور جاهزه الان
انواع المكثفات
وتنقسم المكثفات عموما الي ثلاث انواع
1_المكفات المبرده بالهواء.
2_المكثفات المبرده بالماء.
3_المكثفات التبخيريه.
اولا.المكثفات المبرده بالهواء**وتنقسم الي نوعين
1_المكثفات ذات الحمل الطبيعي
وهي المكثفات التي يتم تبريدها بالهواء الطبيعي
2_المكثفات ذات الحمل الجبري
وهي المكثفات التي يتم تبريدها بواسطة مروحه هواء جبري
وساشرح لكم بالتفصيل فيما بعد واتمني من الجيع المشركه حتي تعم الفئدة

والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## BTF (12 مارس 2006)

"بعض النصائح لتصبح تقنى جيد ومتميز فى التبريد تكييف الهواء"
هدا الموضوع موجه بصورة خاصة الى كافة المتدربين الدين يدرسون مادة التبريد والتكييف الهواء فى المعاهد التكوين المهنى.
ونظرا لكونهم ما يزالون فى المرحلة الدراسية الاولى من حياتهم المهنية فهم يجهلون الحياة الجديدة لتقنى التبريد والتكييف اى بعد تخرجهم من المعهد.
اسمحوا لي زملائى الكرام نسيت ان اعرفكم عن نفسى اسمى Btf عضو جديد فى منتدى هندسة التبريد والتكييف املك ورشة لصيانة الات التبريد والتكييف ومازلت اشتغل فى هدا الميدان مند مدة طويلة وانا والحمد لله ناجح فى عملى 
فاليكم بعض النصائح ..اخى المتدرب لتصبح ناجحا ومميزا فى حياتك العملية ان شاء الله تعالى .
ان مهنة تقنى التبريد والتكييف ليست سهلة ولا صعبة كما تضنون فانت بيدك قادر على ان تجعلها صعبة او سهلة فهدا الامر يرجع لك وحدك .ساشرح لك كيف دالك؟.
اخى المتدرب الشرط الاساسى لتصبح ماهرا فى عملك هو ان تحب هده المهنة نعم فهدا يعتبر اللبنة الاولى ومركز الثقل فادا اختل فشل العمل كله فتخيل معى جراحا يكره عمله فكيف تتصور النتيجة ؟ انها طبعا كارثة فحب العمل سر النجاح ادن النصيحة الاولى هى: حب العمل ..فهيا بنا اصدقائى الى النصيحة الثانية .
فهي لا تختلف عن الاولى من حيث الاهمية الا وهى استعاب دروس التبريد التكييف والاستماع الجيد الى اساتدة المعهد ونقل الدروس نقلا جيدا واضحا منظما والاستفادة من حصة التطبيقات فهى تساعد كثيرا فى الحياة المهنية ويجب ان يحرص المتدرب على مواعيد الحضور ويتفدى الغياب فهدا ليس من صالحه.كدلك لاتنسى اقتناء كتب التبريد والتكييف خاصة التطبيقية منها فهى تفيد كثيرا فى الحياة المهنية حبدا ادا كانت تحوى الرسوم التخطيطية والبيانية .
زملائى المتدربين الحقوا بي الى المرحلة التالية لنلقي نظرة سريعة على تقني التبريد والتكييف ونره كيف يتعامل مع الزبائن؟
ان التعامل مع الزبائن فى ميادين العمل ليس بالامر السهل فهو يحتاج الى صبر ومرونة مصحوبين ببعض اللباقة وحسن الخلق مع الادب عند الكلام ..نعم فهده الصفاة يجب ان يتحلى بها كل تقنى .
فهيا بنا الى قاعة العرض لنشاهد معا كيف يتعامل التقنى مع الزبائن ..هده ورشة من ورشات الصيانة كل شىء فيها منظم وفى مكانه _ كدت انسى النظام يعتبر من الاسس الاولى التى تبنى شخصية تقنى التبريد والتكييف _ والكل منهمك فى عمله وفجاءة يدخل زبون يريد اصلاح شىء ما .
.زبون يلقى التحية :
.السلام وعليكم 
.تقنى :
.وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
التقنى يشير الىمقعد امامه والابتسامة مرسومة على شفتيه:
.تفضل سيدى بالجلوس 
.شكرا
.التقنى في ادب واحترام:
.هل من خدمة اسديها لك سيدى؟
.زبون:
.عندى مبرد اصبح هدا اليوم عاطل عن العمل لا يشتغل !
هنا يساءله التقنى سوءالا روتينيا:
.كم سعة المبرد او كم باب لديه هل واحدة ام اثنين ؟
سنوقف العرض هنا قليلا ونتكلم فى هده الننقطة .اصدقائى هدا السوءال واضح لان مبرد دا الباب الواحد يختلف طبعا عن دا البابين لا من حيث السعة وقطع الغيار فحسب بل حتى من ناحية السعر وتكلفة الصيانة ادن ساكتفى فى هدا المثال بالمبرد دا البابين 
زبون:
.سعة المبرد (...) له باب عليا صغيرة واخرى سفلى كبيرة 
.تقنى :
.هل تشرحلي مادا حدث بالضبط سيدي!
زبون:
.لقد نهضت فى الصباح واتجهت كالعادة الى الثلاجة لاخرج منها لوازم الفطور فعندما فتحت الباب السفلى لفت انتباهي ضوء المصباح الداخلي منطفىء فاستغربت فقلت يجب ان ادهب الى تقني الصيانة 
هل تعرفون مادا كان يفعل التقني عندما كان زبون يتكلم!.انه كان ينصت بانتباه بالغ مركزا عقله وادنه على كل نقطة يتكلم عليها الزبون .فكما قال الحكيم الصيني مرة: ( لك ادنين وفم واحد فاسمع مرتين قبل ان تتكلم مرة واحدة.) صدق الحكيم نعم يجب اخي تقنى المستقبل ان تنصت جيدا على كلام زبائنك وتحرص كل الحرص على ان تربط كل كلمة مع بعضها مكونا سلسلة متوالية من الافكار لتخرج بفكرة واضحة هادفة لتعطيك صورة شاملة عن ماهية العطب الدي اصاب الجهاز فهدا ضروري جدا جدا فكما يفعل الطبيب عادة مع زبائنه فهو يسئلهم عن حالتهم الصحية فيجيبونه بكل سراحة لينجز عمله بنجاح وهدا ينطبق تمما على تقني التبريد والتكييف فهو مثل الطبيب مع مرضاه لان الجهاز العاطل يعتبر مريضا وطبيبه انت يا تقني المستقبل .
وقبل ان اختم اعزائي لكم بعض النصائح مهمة ستساعدكم في حياتكم المهنية :
.عدم الخش في العمل ولا مع الزبائن 
.الاثمنة يجب ان تكون مناسبة لا تكن غالية مرتفعة تنفر الزبائن ولا تكن منخفضة تقوض دورة السوق العمل المهني بل يجب ان تكون متوسطة ومناسبة مع مراعات سعر اثمنة الصيانة 
.الاتقان في العمل محفوفا بالجودة مع امداد عمل الجهاز الى مدة اطول 
.النظام فى العمل فهدا ضروري لاكمال سيرورة مهنة الصيانة فبغيابه يمكن ان يفشل المشروع باكمله يجب الانتباه الى هده النقطة الحساسة 
.النظافة قد يبدو لك هدا الامر تافه ولكنه جد مهم فى الحياة المهنية فنظافة المكان والملابس وادوات العمل سر نجاح تقني التبريد والتكييف الهواء ...

الى اللقاء فى مواضع اخرى ان شاء الله تعالى 
واترككم فى رعاية الله زميلكم Btf









































































التقنى




>


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (27 مارس 2006)

*(1) المكثفات المبردة بالهواء*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


المكثفات المبردة بالهواء​ 


ان الهواء الذي يمرر على المكثف يتم إما بواسطة المروحة fan أو بواسطة الحمل الطبيعي free.​ 
1. تمرير الهواء بالحمل الطبيعي : 

هنا كمية الهواء التي تمرر منخفضة ، وبالتالي سطح المكثف المطلوب كبير نسبياً. ونظراً لان سعة مكثفات الحمل الطبيعي محدودة .. فانها تستخدم في البردات (الثلاجات) المنزلية ، والمجمدات المنزلية.

تتكون مكثفات الحمل الطبيعي المستخدمة في البردات المنزلية إما من سطح لوح وإما من أنبوب ذي زعانف.

 وفي حالة استخدام أنبوب ذي زعانف، يجب ان تكون المسافة بين الزعانف كبيرة لدرجة انعدام مقاومة مرور الهواء على المكثف.

تركب مكثفات الأنبوب ذي الزعانف حلف البراد (الثلاجة) .










وشكراً 
أخوكم في الله 
م.عبد المنعم ​


----------



## عمر الطويل (28 مارس 2006)

*مشاركة بسيطة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 

_أود بمشاركة بسيطة عن وسائط التبريد_ 

وسيط التبريد : 
يعرف بأنه المادة التي نتمكن بواستطها من تحقيق دورة ثيرموديناميكية عكسية يتم بنتيجتها نقل الحرارة من الوسط المبرَد ذو درجة حرارة منخفضة إلى الوسط الخارجي ذو درجة الحرارة المرتفعة .

بعض الخواص الثيرموديناميكية الجيدة التي يجب على وسيط التبريد أن يتمتع بها :

1. يجب أن لا تكون قيمة الضغط كبيرة لأن ذلك يتطلب اله تبريد معقدة.
2. يجب أن تكون درجة حرارة تجمده منخفضة.
3. يجب أن تكون قيمة حرارة التبخر مرتفعة.
4. يفضل أن ضغط بخار وسيط التبريد أعلى من الضغط الجوي لمنع حدوث تسرب الهواء إلى الآلة.
5. كبر القيمة الإنتاجية التبريدية الحجمية.
6. يفضل أن تكون نسبة الإنضغاط أقل ما يمكن.

وسائط التبريد المساعدة: 
هي المواد التي تقوم بنقل الحرارة من الوسط المراد تبريده إلى وسيط التبريد الأساسي الذي يمتص الحرارة ويطردها إلى الوسط الخارجي.

الميزات التي يجب أن تتمتع بها وسائط التبريد المساعدة :

1. ارتفاع قيم السعة الحرارية ومعامل انتقال الحرارة.
2.درجة حرارة تجمده منخفضة.
3. انخفاض قيم اللزوجة والوزن النوعي.
4. عدم تفاعله مع المعادن.
5. أن تكون غير سامة وغير قابلة للانفجار.
6. أن تكون رخيصة الثمن.

معلومة عن وسيط التبريد الامونيا NH3 :

خواصها :
· ذات إنتاجية تبريدية حجمية عالية .
· معامل التوصيل الحراري جيد.
· لزوجتها منخفضة.
· وزنها النوعي صغير.
· رخص ثمنها وبساطة تحضيرها.

سيئاتها :
· تعتبر سامة وخانقة عند نسبة ( 0.1 – 0.5 ) % في الهواء لذلك لا تستعمل في البرادات المنزلية.
· إنها متبخرة عند نسبة ( 16 –26 ) % في الهواء.


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (28 مارس 2006)

*تكييف الهواء*

*تكييف الهواء *

*تكييف الهواء عبارة عن علم هندسي اساسي وتطبيقي يبحث في توضيح خواص ، عمليات ودورات الهواء وتعيين الطرق المختلفة واختبار المعدات المناسبة للحصول على وسط مكيف يحقق حالة الراحة للانسان مهما تغيرت حالة الهواء الخارجي . *

*تكييف الهواء كان يحسب من الكماليات ، حاليا يعتبر من الضروريات لتوفير جو مناسب لراحة العاملين ، زيادة الانتاج وتحسين جودة المنتج في المصانع لتحقيق جو مناسب لراحة العاملين ، زيادة الانتاج وتحسين جودة المنتج في المصانع لتحيقيق شروط (الايزو)(ISI) . *

*ان تكييف الهواء هو التحكم في درجة الهواء ورطوبته ، نقاوته وسريانه خلال مكان معين للحصول على وسط مريح خالي من الاتربة الغازات الفاسدة والروائح الكريهه ، لشاغلي المكان في جميع فصول السنة . *

*يتوقف اختيار معدات تكييف الهواء على عوامل اقتصادية يحددها كل من : *

*1-السعات المطلوبة *

*2-نوعية نظام تكييف الهواء *

*3-تكلفة تشغيل المعدات *

*4-نوعية تكلفة الطاقة المتاحة وحدة مناولة الهواء *

*تختلف وحدة مناولة الهواء المكيف حسب انواعها ومكوناتها ومجالات استخدامها فمنها ما هو مستخدم في المباني المنشأت ومنها ما هو مستخدم في وسائل النقل . *

*انواع وحدات مناولة الهواء المكيف :*





**وحدة شباك (Window unit) *

*وحدة شباك عبارة عن وحدة مصمه للتركيب خلال الشباك او الحائط كما هو موضح بالشكل ( 1 )(أ) لتوفير ظروف االراحة داخل المكان المراد تكييفه ، وحدة الشباك عبارة عن صندوق يشتمل على وحدة تبريد انظغاطيه متكونه من ملف تبريد ، مكثف ، ضاغط *

*محكم الغلق ، انبوبه شعريه وفلتر كما هو موضح بالشكل (السابق) يشتمل الصندوق على موتور يدير مروحه المكثف ومروحة المبخر وعلى فتحة تسمح بتوفير معدلات التهوية المطلوبه . *

*تنتج وحدات شباك على هيئة موديلين : *

*-موديل تبريد ويعمل صيفا فقط . *

*-موديل تبريد وتدفئة ويعمل صيفا وشتاءا ، تتم التدفئة عن طريق سخان كهربائي او عكس اداء دورة التبريد . *

*تترواح السعة التبريديه لوحدات الشباك بين 1طن ، 4طن . *

**عيوب وحدات الشباك (Window unit )*

*أ-ارتفاع مستوى الضوضاء للضاغط . *

*ب-صغر مدى دفع الهواء داخل الغرفة .*

















*شكل (1) *

*ثانيا : وحدة مجزأه (Split unit)*

*وحدة التكييف المجزأة لها نفس مكونات وحدة الشباك موديل تبريد وتدفئة . تصنع الوحدة المجزأه على هيئة وحدتين : *

*1-وحدة تبخير (Evaporating unit)*

*تعرف وحدة التبخير بالوحدة الداخلية (in door unit) وتشمل على ملف تبريد وازالة رطوبه ، مروحة طرد مركزي وسخان كهربائي . *

*2-وحدة تكثيف (Condensing unit)*

*تعرف وحدة تكثيف بالوحدة الخارجية (out door unit) وتشمل على ضاغط ، مكثف هوائي ومروحه لطرد الهواء الساخن من المكثف . *

*الوحدة المجزأة أهدأ من وحدة الشباك (window unit) لأن عنصر الازعاج وهو الضاغط يتواجد خارج المكان المراد تكييفه . *
















شكل (2)
*يوضح الشكل ( 2 ) أماكن تركيب الوحدة المجزأة .*

*تثبث الوحدة الداخلية على الارض ، السقف أو الحائط بينما تركب الوحدة الخارجية على السقف الارضية ، او الحائط الخارجي .*

*تخدم الوحدة الواحدة حيز واحد . توجد وحدات تخدم اكثر من حيز في نفس الوقت . للصالات الكبيرة ، يتم استخدام عدة وحدات تبعا لحمل التبريد . *

**عيوب الوحدة المجزأة :*

*1-صغر طول المسافة بين الوحدة الداخلية والخارجية والتي لا تزيد عن 3 متر . *

*2-عدم وجود وسيله لتجديد الهواء غير فتح وقفل باب الحيز المكيف . *


----------



## عمر الطويل (16 أبريل 2006)

*cooling towers*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​في هذا الملف المرفق موضوع عن انواع ابراج التبريد (cooling towers) 
وهذا اقتباس من موقع على الانترنت ولكن باللغة الانجليزية 
وإن شاء الله سأدعم هذا الموضوع باللغة العربية وبشكل كامل​ 
 ولكم خالص تحياتي ​


----------



## عمر الطويل (24 مايو 2006)

*أبراج التبريد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
للحصول على معلومات أبراج التبريد باللغة العربية الضغط على الموقع التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=120431#post120431
او زيارة موضوع أبراج التبريد (المفصل) من الصفحة الرئيسية​ 
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي...​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (5 يونيو 2006)

*إشعارهام*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني الكرام يمنع وضع كلمات الشكر والرد على الأعضاء في هذا الموضوع
هذا الموضوع مخصص لشرح كل ماهو متعلق بالتبريد وتكييف الهواء

وفي حالة رغبة مناقشة أي جزء في هذا الموضوع يرجى الذهاب إلى موضوع

مداخلات موضوع التبريد والتكييف من الألف إلى الياء 
من خلال الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=17223

وفي حالة الاستفسار عن اي جزء في هذا الموضوع يرجي الذهاب الي موضوع 

الاستفسارات في التبريد والتكييف
علي هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14983

وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي​


----------



## تقوى الله (9 يونيو 2006)

*نستكمل عمليات التبريد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخواتي وإخواني الكرام ، هذه المشاركة قد طرحت من قبل ، وحدث بها نوع من الخطأ مما اضطرني لحذفها ، اظن ان البعض يذكر هذا ، واقدمها لكم اليوم بعد ان تمكنت بفضل الله من تجميعها والحصول عليها مرة اخري ، ومكانها الاصلي كان المشاركة رقم 22 ، واليكم ...
[LINE]hr[/LINE]

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​

*الاخوة الكرام ،اعتقد انه اصبحت الان الفكرة العامة للتبريد والتكييف **واضحة ،بالرغم من انني لا اري المشاركات التي كنا جميعا" نتوقعها في جميع موضوعات **التبريد وتكييف الهواء ،علي العموم ،نستكمل اليوم باذن الله تعالي ما بدأناه في هذا**المجال الشيق ،وموضوعنا اليوم هو هل تقتصر عملية التكييف والتبريد فقط علي تبريد أو**تسخين الهواء المحيط فقط أم ماذا ؟ بالطبع ان عملية التكييف والتبريد لا تقتصر علي**هذا فقط بل انها تقوم ايضا" بعملية فلترة الهواء وايضا" التحكم في نسبة الرطوبة** Control Moisture Level *


*فلنبدأ أولا" بعملية التبريد** Cooling :-*​

*تعمل المروحة الخاصة بالمبخر**(1)** Evaporator - Coling Coil **علي سحب الهواء الدافئ من الحجرة**المراد تكييفها من خلال انظمة الترشيح**(2)** Filter **من اعلي**المبخر**(3)** Evaporator Coil **، عندما يمر الهواء من اعلي ملف**التبريد** Coil **، يعمل ذلك علي تكثيف اي رطوبة موجودة في الهواء علي ملف التبريد**،وتسقط قطرات المياه الناتجة عن عملية تكثيف الرطوبة خلال ملف التبريد في حوض**المياه المتكاثف**(4)** Condensed Water Drain Pan **والتي يتم**صرفها في اقرب نقطة صرف بجوار الوحدة ، وبعد ذلك تستمر عملية التبريد بالصورة**المعتادة حيث ان غاز التبريد (الفريون) داخل المبخر يدخل في صورة سائل ،وعندما يمر**الهواء المرشح** Filtered Air **علي الملف البارد ،يعمل علي خفض درجة حرارة الفريون ، و**ينقل الفريون بعد ذلك الي الكباس**(5)** Compressor **في صورة**غازية** Gaseous State **، حيث يتم فيه ضغط البخار الناتج عن عملية التبخير ويتجه الي**ملف التكثيف**(6)** Condenser Coil **، وتعمل المروحة الخاصة**بالمكثف**(7)** Condensre Fan **علي نقل الهواء علي الفريون**الدافئ ، ثم يعمل علي طرد الهواء الدافئ الي الخارج ، بحيث يقلل من درجة حرارة**الفريون ، ويتحول بعدها الفريون الي الحالة السائلة مرة أخري ، ويتم دفعه علي**المبخر**(3)**، وتستمر العملية بهذه الطريقة** ...*



 
والله الموفق ،،، والله المستعان ،،،  ​


----------



## تقوى الله (28 يونيو 2006)

*Heat Rejection Equipment*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 
الاخوات والاخوة الكرام ... بعد تقديم خالص تحياتي للجميع ...  ​ 
سيكون حديثنا اليوم باذن الله تعالي عن وحدات فقد (طرد) الحرارة Heat Rejection Equipment :15: ​ 
وحدات تكييف الهواء بجميع انواعها تحتوي علي مكثف داخلي بها وهو ما نعرفه باسم Condenser ​ 




​ 
وقد تم بحمد الله تعالي شرح فكرة عمله و كيفية تصنيعه في موضوعنا السابق ... :81: ​ 


اسس التصنيع في التبريد والتكييف​


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=12290​ 





ولكن هذا النوع من المكثفات يستخدم كوحدة كاملة يتم توصيلها بالماكينات من أجل إستكمال دورة التبريد ، وتسمي وحدة التكثيف (Condensing Unit) ، لابد من ازالة وتبديد الطاقة الممتصة في المبخر (Evaporator) وايضا" الطاقة المكافئة للشغل المطلوب لرفع ضغط المبرد ، وتلك هي وظيفة معدات فقد الطاقة ، حيث يتم تبديد الحرارة عن طريق انتقال الحرارة المحسوسة أو عن طريق الجمع بين انتقال الحرارة المحسوسة وانتقال الحرارة الكامنة ، وهناك ثلاثة انواع شائعة الاستخدام من معدات فقد الطاقة وهي كالتالي :-​ 
1.مكثف تبريد هواء (Air Cooled Condenser) .
2.مكثف تبخيري (Evaporative Condenser) .
3.مكثف تبريد مياه (Water Cooled Condenser) .​ 
فلنبدأ بإذن الله تعالي وعونه وتوفيقه بمكثف تبريد الهواء (Air Cooled Condenser) :- :15: ​ 
حيث ان فقد الحرارة في هذا النوع يكون الي الهواء مباشرة ، وذلك عن طريق انتقال الحرارة المحسوسة الي الهواء .​ 
وهذا النوع من المكثفات يستخدم لسعات تبريدية أكبر من 75 طن تبريد ، ​ 
كما ان هذا النوع هو الاعلي من حيث التكلفة المبدئية ، ولكن اقل تكلفة في عمليات الصيانة والاصلاح ، ويعتبر مكثف تبريد الهواء الاقل تكلفة نظرا" للسعات التي يتحملها ، ​ 
ويعتبر هذا النوع من المكثفات ملائم جدا" للانظمة النادرة الوجود الان ،​ 
كما انه افضل انواع المكثفات للعمل لفترة طويلة في عمليات التبريد من حيث تواجد المعدات في اماكن بها احمال اضاءة عالية .​ 
ويتكون هذا النوع من المكثفات Air Cooled Condenser من ... :15: ​ 
ملف (Coil) و غلاف (Casing) ومروحة (Fan) وموتور (Motor) ، ويقوم بتكثيف غاز التبريد بانتقال الحرارة المحسوسة الي الهواء المار فوق الملف. ​ 





​ 






​ 





​ 


والله الموفق ،،، والله المستعان ،،،​


----------



## hishont2 (3 أغسطس 2006)

*بعض المصطلحات باللغة الأنجليزية*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وحدة مركزية.........central station
الأحمال الجزئية......partial load
إشعاع حرارى......ratiant heat
السعة الحرارية......heat copacity
مكان صناعى........industrial
الحرارة المحسوسة...sensible heat
الحرارة الكامنة......latent heat
هواء الأمداد........supply air
الهواء الخارجى.....outside air
الهواء الخارج....leaving air
الهواء العادم......exhaust air
الماء المثلج........chilled water
بوابات التوجية.....face dempers
مبادل حرارى......heat exchanger
الترطيب........hum idification
رشاشات المياة........auxilary sprays
مراوح طاردة مركزية.....centr ifugal fans
ريش عدلة...................straight blade
ريش مقوسة.................curved blade
فى أتجاة الدوران............foruard surved
فى عكس الدوران.........backword curved
الهواء الأبتدائى .............primary air
الهواء الثانوى..............secondary air
موزع هواء................air diffuser
غازات خانقة...........ckoke damb
صمام فاصل.............disconnecct valve
صمام توزيع...........distributer valve
الأتزان الحرارى.........heat balancec
الأحتكاك.........friction
ثلآجة...........fridge
موصل.........conductor
الضاغط........compressor
ضغط..........pressure
المجففات.........dryers
مضاد........inclined
السرعة......velocity
بخار.........steam
خليط.......mixture
مجارى....ducts
فعال ومؤثر....effective
تصميم تصنيف.....design
درجة حرارة........temperature
معامل.........factor


----------



## hishont2 (3 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وحدة مركزية.........central station
الأحمال الجزئية......partial load
إشعاع حرارى......ratiant heat
السعة الحرارية......heat copacity
مكان صناعى........industrial
الحرارة المحسوسة...sensible heat
الحرارة الكامنة......latent heat
هواء الأمداد........supply air
الهواء الخارجى.....outside air
الهواء الخارج....leaving air
الهواء العادم......exhaust air
الماء المثلج........chilled water
بوابات التوجية.....face dempers
مبادل حرارى......heat exchanger
الترطيب........hum idification
رشاشات المياة........auxilary sprays
مراوح طاردة مركزية.....centr ifugal fans
ريش عدلة...................straight blade
ريش مقوسة.................curved blade
فى أتجاة الدوران............foruard surved
فى عكس الدوران.........backword curved
الهواء الأبتدائى .............primary air
الهواء الثانوى..............secondary air
موزع هواء................air diffuser
غازات خانقة...........ckoke damb
صمام فاصل.............disconnecct valve
صمام توزيع...........distributer valve
الأتزان الحرارى.........heat balancec
الأحتكاك.........friction
ثلآجة...........fridge
موصل.........conductor
الضاغط........compressor
ضغط..........pressure
المجففات.........dryers
مضاد........inclined
السرعة......velocity
بخار.........steam
خليط.......mixture
مجارى....ducts
فعال ومؤثر....effective
تصميم تصنيف.....design
درجة حرارة........temperature
معامل.........factor


----------



## م.علاء إسماعيل (9 أغسطس 2006)

*احتساب عدد و حجم وحدات التكييف للغرف*

اشكركم جميعا على المعلومات المفيدة الواردة في هذا المنتدى. لدي مشاركة تتعلق بكيفية احتساب حجم و عدد وحدات التبريد اللازمة لكل غرفة في المنزل أثناء التخطيط للتصميم و هي حسابات تقريبية بسيطة تجدونها في الملف المرفق 
يمكنكم زيارة الرابط أدناه للمزيد من الإيضاحات.
و شكراً
http://www.openxtra.co.uk/articles/calculating-heat-load.php
اخوكم م. علاء اسماعيل من اليمن


----------



## تقوى الله (16 أغسطس 2006)

*خالص الشكر والتقدير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أود ان اتقدم بخالص الشكر والتقدير لجميع الاخوات والاخوة المشاركين في القسم عامة .. وموضوع التبريد والتكييف من الالف الي الياء خاصة علي جهودهم معنا .. 

وبالطبع خالص الشكر والتقدير لجميع المشاركات في جميع الموضوعات المطروحة بالقسم المتميز بأعضاءه .. 

و أعتذر عن عدم تواصلي معكم نظرا" لبعض الظروف .. 

والله الموفق ،،، والله المستعان ،،،​


----------



## جادو (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*من مجال دراستى*

يمكن تقسيم هذا المجال الى ثلاثة اقسام :
1>تكييف هواء
2>تبريد
3> تجميد
التكيف الهواء:هو ظبط درجة حرارة الهواء ودرجة رطوبتة وتنقيتة وتوزيعة وتحريكة ليفى باحتياجات الحيز المكيف
وانا عممت شوية فى التعريف لانى مقدرش اقول درجة حرارة معينةاو درجة رطوبة معينة لان تكييف الهواء مش بس للاشخاص فى تكيف هواء لمصانع وغرف تعقيم وغرف حضانا وصوامع فى جميع المجالات الصناعية والزراعية الطبية والمعامل الكمياءية واكتر من كدة
وممكن تقسيم تكيف الهواء الى الاتى
1} تكيف هواء صحراوى
2} تكيف هواء شباك
3} تكيف هواء منفصل: حاءطى _ ارضى سقفى _ كونسيلد .مختفى . _ فرى استاند _ 
4} تكييف هواء مركزى مصغر
5}تكيف مركزى تشلر
6} تكيف هواء مركزى موزود بواحدات مناولة هواء
7}وحدات تسخين الهواء
8} وحدات تبريد الهواءد
9} وحدات ترطيب الهواء
عفوا ساقوم بالتكملة فى وقت لاحق


----------



## محمود محمد مقابله (20 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
عزيزي القارء من خلال دراستي اطرح موضوع يمكن الاستفاده منه 
يحدث عاده في المكيف عمليات تحول وقصد بذالك تحول السائل الى بخار او متجمد ولهاذه العمليات اسماء علميه مثل
تسمى عمليه تحول الغاز الى سائل عمليه تكثف وعمليه تحول الصلب الى سائل عمليه انصهار 
ومن سائل الى صلب عمليه تجمد ومن سائل الى غاز عمليه تبخر ومن صلب الى غاز عمليه تسامي مثال على تحول الصلب الى غاز مثل البخور ولكم الشكر على قرائتكم .


----------



## جادو (10 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى العزيز الفرق بين وحدة الباكدج والتشيلر كلاتى

package unit:

وهى عبار عن وحدة تكييف ولكن قدرتها علية نسبيا ومكونى من جزاين كاى جهاز تكييف سبليت عادىولكن القدرة علية والمكونات هى 
الوحدة الخارجية } وهى وحدة تكثيف مكونة من الضاغط والمكسف واداة الانتشار والمراوح وغيرها من متممات الداءرة

الوحدة الداخلية } وهى عبارة عن ملم المبخر والمراوح خاصتة وممران للهواء الهواء المبرد والذ يدخل الغرفة هواء منقى ذات درجة حرارة وضغط ونسبة رطوبة مناسبة لتفى باحتياجات الحيز المكيف مع العلم بان الغرفة مزودة بجريلة توزيع ومدخل للهواء الفرش ومخرج للهواء الراجع وقدراتها تبدا من 25 طن تبريد وحتى 80طن تبريد


chiller unit:

اما الاتشيلر هذانوع اخر من المكيفات حيث ان طريقة التبريد داخل الغرفة مختلفة فهو عبارةو عن ماكينة تكييف عملاقة وتوضع فى مكان منعزل خاص بها ولكن المبخر او الوحد التى توفى الغرفة هنا لم توضع وايضا يتم تغيير نوعها حخيث ان المبخر يكون من النوع ذو اغلاف والملف او الانابيب والملف وفى هذة الحالة يتم تبريد المياه ويكون محلول ميا ممكن ان يكون محلول براين وناتى بالمياه الباردة تقوم مضخة بسحبها ودفعها الى العرف المراد تبريدها حيث يوجد فى كل غرفة ملف تبريد يمر بة مياى باردة مزود بفلاتر ومراوح خاصتةواكيد يوجد خط مياه ليغذى جميع الغرف وايضا خط للمياة الراجع وقدراتة تكون اعلى من الاجهزة الباكدج


----------



## imad.80 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*مبدأ عمل مكيف السيارة*


 يتألف مكيف السيارة من الأجزاء التالية :
الضاغط وهو نصف مفتوح _ المكثف _ المجفف والخزان وعين الرؤية _ صمام التمدد _ المبخر _ صمام ضبط المبخر _ وأيضا يزيد في ذلك صمامات عدم الرجوع
مبدأ سير وسيط التبريد 
_ الضاغط وهو نصف مفتوح يركب جانب موتور السيارة ويوجد عليه صمامات سحب وضغط والذي يأخذ عمله من السيور المركب على موتور السيارة وبواسطة التحريط المغناطيسي والذي يضغط وسيط التبريد عبر صمام الضغط إلى المكثف
_ المكثف : يركب أمام السيارة والذي بدوره يحول وسيط التبريد من الحالة الغازية الى الحالة السائلة وثم يذهب وسيط التبريد إلى المجفف 
_ المجفف : وهو قطعة واحدة مع الخزان وعين الرؤية والذي يركب على جانب السيارة أي جانب الضاغط والذي بدوره ينقي وسيط التبريد من الرطوبة ويمر بعين الرؤية الذي يكشف عمل وسيط التبر وبعد ذلك إلى الخزان والذي يمنع مرور وسيط التبريد ( الحالة الغازية ) من دخول صمام التمدد 
_ صمام التمدد : وبدوره ينظم دخول وسيط التبريد إلى المبخر وهو يركب داخل كبين السيارة / تحت التابلو/
_ المبخر : والذي بدوره يحول وسيط التبريد من الحالة السائلة ألي الحالة الغازية وبدرجة حرارة منخفضة ويركب المبخر في الكبين أيضاُ تحت التابلو ومن ثم يذهب وسيط التبريد إلى صمام الضبط ويركب خارج الكبين / جانب الضاغط على خط السحب والذي بدوره يضبط المبخر من التجميد ومن ثم يعود إلى الضاغط .
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## حسن هادي (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*Supermarket
refrigeration system​*RESULT 272​Centre for the Analysis and Dissemination of Demonstrated Energy Technologies​*Highlights​• Reduction in CFCs
• COP improved by
26%
• Investment payback
period 3.5 years​Terminator technology improves
supermarket refrigeration system​*e n e r g y e ff i c i e n c y​IEA
OECD​*CA 96.508/2A.F09​Summary​Since Terminators, or
secondary internal
condensers, were installed
in the cooling system at
IGA-Marché André
Bilodeau supermarket in
Montreal, Canada,
optimisation of the system
operating parameters has
been possible, leading to
a 43.5% reduction in
refrigerant gas and
savings in electricity
consumption of 21.3%.
The modifications to the
system resulted in an
increased condensation
capacity. As a result, the
coefficient of performance
(COP) was improved by
26%.
The Phenex Terminator
increases the efficiency of
refrigeration systems. It
can also be applied in
other air conditioning,
cooling and industrial
refrigeration sectors.​*_Terminator installed in a freezer at IGA.​*Aim of the Project​*_The objectives of this project
were to demonstrate the
operating performance and
increased condensation
capacity of the Phenex
Terminator technology on an
existing refrigeration system.
Since early 1994, tests have
been carried out to evaluate
actual performance in practice.
The improvement in overall
productivity of refrigeration
systems and the beneficial
effects to the environment are
the two main characteristics of
this technology. The Terminator
makes it possible to:
• reduce the amount of CFC
required for effective
operation of refrigeration
systems;
• reduce the power demand;
• lower operating costs;
• extend the life of the
equipment.​*The Principle​*In a refrigeration cycle, gas is
compressed and then condensed
at a higher temperature,
forming a liquid. In the
process, heat is removed from
the object to be cooled. The
pressure is relieved and, as a
consequence, reduces causing
the liquid to evaporate back
into a gas. Operating parameters
are chosen with a
relatively wide safety margin to
prevent the liquid entering the
compressor and causing
damage. Installing the Terminator,
which acts as a secondary
internal condenser, is a way of
reducing these parameter
settings so that the refrigeration
cycle is optimised. Figure 1
shows the main operating
principles of the Terminator.​*The Situation​*Installation of the Terminator
required replacing the check
valve which prevents the liquid
from flowing down from the
condenser. In addition, control
of the condenser fans was
needed to cycle the fans,
according to demand and the
outside temperature. With the
Terminator installed, the overtemperature
settings of the
pressure-release valves had to
be read and adjusted to enable
the evaporator performance to
be improved under the new
operating conditions. In practice,
one pressure-release valve
had to be replaced as it could
not sustain the prescribed overtemperature.
In addition, a
malfunctioning oil pressure
gauge was changed. The
operating parameters were
continually reset to obtain the
desired level of cooling, about
32​​°C on average, in the
freezers.​
_Table 1: Operating parameters before and after Terminator installation - 2221 system alone.​_Without With Reduction with
Terminator Terminator Terminator
Average current (A) 18.58 15.72 15.4%
Average power used (kW) 4.62 4.02 13.0%
Average electrical power consumption (kWh) 110.83 96.43 13.0%
Refrigerant charge (kg) 30 23 23.1%​_Figure 1: Secondary internal condenser (Terminator).​_Saturated
mixture from
condenser
Saturated
liquid
towards
evaporator​4​Saturated liquid
towards
thermostatic valve​2
3
1​Gauge
Thermostatic valve
Saturated
liquid towards
the secondary
internal
condenser
Terminator​The first system, No. 2221,
consisted of a 5.6 kW (7.5 HP)
compressor, developing a
capacity of 15.5 kW (53,000
BTU/hour), and two 3.66 m
(12-foot) freezers. The second
system, No. 2222, used a
2.25 kW (3.0 HP) compressor
developing 7.8 kW (26,600
BTU/hour), and an additional
3.66 m (12-foot) freezer. Both
systems operated on CFC R-12
supplied by an exterior
condenser.
Thermco Canada carried out
two case studies, firstly by
installing the Terminator on the
existing 2221 system alone,
and secondly with the addition
of the freezer from the 2222
system. Tables 1 and 2 show
changes to the operating
parameters, after optimisation,
for the two cases.
The addition of the extra
freezer increased the load on
the 2221 system somewhat,
although it remained under its
limit of 5.6 kW (7.5 HP). In
theory, a power of 5.28 kW
corresponds to a 7.08 HP
compressor, which means that,
without the technology, the
compressor would have had an
induced overload of more than
5.6 kW (7.5 HP).
As the motor is now operating
near its maximum load, it is
more efficient. Prior to
installation of the system, the
COP for the refrigeration
Without With Reduction with
Terminator Terminator Terminator
Average current (A) 26.58 20.37 21.3%
Average power used (kW) 6.71 5.28 21.3%
Average electrical power consumption (kWh) 161.24 126.71 21.4%
Refrigerant charge (kg) 52 29 43.5%​_Table 2: Operating parameters before and after Terminator installation - 2221 system + 2222 system
cabinet.​_system was 4.47. After installation,
however, this
increased to 5.62, an increase
of 26%, which means improved
efficiency and a higher performance
system. Consequently,
installation of the
Phenex Terminator technology
increases the condensation
capacity of the system to a
significant degree and in a
beneficial way.
Additionally, the 2.25 kW
(3.0 HP) compressor of the
2222 system could be shut
down, resulting in savings in
energy and maintenance.
Figure 2 shows a diagram of
the liquid line system with the
Terminator installed.
Originally marketed as the
Thermco Terminater,
Phenex Refrigeration Inc.
aquired all rights to the product
which now carries the name
Phenex Terminator​*The Company​*Founded in 1926, IGA (International
Grocers Alliance) is
the world’s largest supermarket
network. Through its global
alliance of 3,600 supermarkets,
IGA has an annual turnover of
CAD 16.8 billion. IGA
currently has operations in​_Figure 2: Liquid line system diagram.​_5
2
1
3
6​High pressured
saturated gas/
liquid mixture 40​​°C
Gauge
Heat gain
Gas/liquid
evaporator
4.5°C
Evaporator
Secondairy internal
condenser (terminator)
TXV
100%
liquid
32-35°C
Compressor
Superheated
gas 13°C
Heat loss
Condenser
69°C
High pressured
gas at elevated
temperature​
*IEA​*The IEA was established in 1974 within the
framework of the OECD to implement an
International Energy Programme. A basic
aim of the IEA is to foster co-operation
among the 23 IEA Participating Countries to
increase energy security through energy
conservation, development of alternative
energy sources, new energy technology, and
research and development (R&D).
This is achieved, in part, through a
programme of energy technology and R&D
collaboration currently within the framework
of 39 Implementing Agreements, containing
a total of over 70 separate collaboration
projects.​Swentiboldstraat 21,
6137 AE Sittard,
P.O. Box 17, 6130 AA Sittard,
The Netherlands,
Telephone: +31-46-420-2224,
Telefax: +31-46-451-0389,
E-mail: nlnovcce*ibmmail.com
Internet: http://www.caddet-ee.org​* IEA: International Energy Agency
OECD: Organisation for Economic
Co-operation and Development​*The Scheme​*CADDET functions as the IEA Centre for
Analysis and Dissemination of Demonstrated
Energy Technologies. Currently, the Energy
Efficiency programme is active in 15
member countries.
This project can now be repeated in
CADDET Energy Efficiency member
countries. Parties interested in adopting this
process can contact their National Team or
CADDET Energy Efficiency.
Demonstrations are a vital link between
R&D or pilot studies and the end-use market.
Projects are published as a CADDET Energy
Efficiency 'Demo' or 'Result' respectively, for
on-going and finalised projects.​*Please write to the address below if you require more information.​*_March 1997​_Neither CADDET Energy Efficiency, nor
any person acting on their behalf:
(a) makes any warranty or representation,
express or implied, with respect to the
information contained in this
brochure; or
(b) assumes any liabilities with respect to
the use of this information.
It is permissible to make a copy of this
publication as long as the source is
acknowledged.​_This brochure is printed on 100% chlorine-free bleached paper​_*​e n e r g y e ff i c i e n c y
IEA
OECD​*Host Company​IGA-Marché André
Bilodeau
5000 Beaubien EST
Montreal, Quebec
H1T 1V5 Canada
Tel.: +1-514-259-8281
Contact: Mr A. Bilodeau​Monitoring Agent/
Main Contractor​Multi Energies Inc.
1, Place du Commerce
(Room 500)
Ile des Soeurs, Quebec
H3E 1A2 Canada
Tel.: +1-514-769-6048
Fax: +1-514-766-4236
Contact: Mr R. Ross/Mr MA.
Lamarre
Element Savings
(CAD per year)​*Refrigerant 7,500
Equipment 6,000
Energy 1,200​*Total 14,700​*_Table 3: Savings generated by
the installation of the
Terminator.​_50 states and 21 other
countries, commonwealths and
territories. IGA Inc. is owned
by 19 marketing and
distribution companies.
The André Bilodeau IGA
supermarket has a sales area of
13,500 m​​2 and employs approximately
50 people.​
*Economics​*The investment required to
install the Terminator
technology at IGA was
CAD 49,000 for 37 units. The
savings generated by the installation
are about CAD 22,000
for the first year and approximately
CAD 15,000 for each
year thereafter. The savings
from this project will make the
investment profitable in 3.5
years.​


----------



## حسن هادي (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*Refrigeration effect*

BSME-ASME International Conference on Thermal Engineering
31 December 2001 – 2 January 2002, Dhaka
[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]Optimal Performance of an Endo-reversible Solar Driven[/FONT]
[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]Sorption Refrigeration System[/FONT]
K.C.A. Alam and M. M.A. Sarker
Department of Mathematics,
Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology
Dhaka-1000, Bangladesh
[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]Abstract:[/FONT]
This article deals with the thermodynamic optimization of a solar driven sorption
refrigeration system. An externally irreversible but internally endo-reversible model has
been emp loyed to analyze the optimum conditions of a sorption cooling system driven by
a solar collector. The operating conditions for maximum refrigeration load are
determined. It is shown that the system gives its highest capacity if the thermal
conductances of the heat exchangers are distributed properly. Results also show that
optimum refrigeration load increases with the increase of collector stagnation and
required room temperature increase and decreases as the ratio of collector size to the
cumulative size of all four heat exchangers increases. It may also see that the optimal
thermal conductance of the evaporator expands with the expense of the optimal thermal
conductance of solar collector as collector stagnation temperature, refrigerated room
temperature increase.
[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]1. Introduction[/FONT]
In recent years, heat driven sorption refrigeration system have drawn considerable
attention due to its lower environmental impact and large energy saving potential.
Another interesting feature of this system is that, the chiller/heat pump can be operated
by thermal heat such as waste heat from industries or by solar heat. From this context, a
number of researchers investigated the performance of sorption heat pumping/
refrigeration system driven by waste heat or by renewable energy sources. Among these,
for solar cooling, worked by Pons and Guilleminot(1986 ), Zhang and Wang (1997) for
automobile cooling and Saha et. al (2000), Alam et. al. (200a,b) for waste heat utilization.
While the feasibilty of the system performance has been studied, the investigation on
optimum design of a heat driven refrigeration system is scare. In 1993, Sokolov and
Hersagal (1993) apply optimization techniques to optimize the system performance of a​ 
solar driven year round ejector refrigeration. Vargas 
_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]et. al. ([/FONT]_1996) investigated the

optimal condition for a refrigerator driven by solar collector considering the three heat
transfer irreversibilites. Later, Chen and Schouten (1998) discussed the optimum
performance of an irreversible absorption refrigeration cycle in which three external heat
transfer irreversibilities have been considered.
Recently, Alam et. al. (2001) modeled and optimized a solar driven endo-reversible
adsorption refrigeration system by considering the four heat transfer irrevesibilities. In
that article, authors showed that the maximum refrigeration effect could be achieved by
allocating the heat exchangers inventory properly. They also showed that the optimal
thermal conductance of the heat exchangers that take heat from the heat source is almost
equal to the thermal conductance of the heat exchangers that release to the external
ambient. In the present study, the model of Alam et. al. (2001) has been utilized to
investigate the optimum refrigeration load in different conditions. The primary objective
of this study is to determine the optimum allocation of thermal conductancee between the
collector and evaporator.
[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]2. Mathematical Model[/FONT]
The main components of a solar driven sorption refrigeration system are a solar collector,
a desorber, a sorber, a condenser and an evaporator, as shown in Fig. 1. In a sorption
cycle, the working fluid execute a cycle and exchange heat to the heat exchange
equipment of the system. During the cycle, desorber receives the heat load, ​


_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]Q[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]H[/FONT]_, from the

heat source (solar collector) at temperature, 



_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]T[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]H[/FONT]_, while evaporator seizes heat load, _[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]Q[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]EVA[/FONT]_,

from the refrigeration space at temperature, 



_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]T[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]L[/FONT]_; the condenser and evaporator release heat

transfer, 



_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]Q[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]CON [/FONT]_and _[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]Q[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]A [/FONT]_respectively to the external ambient at temperature, _[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]T[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]0[/FONT]_. In this

analysis, it is assumed that there is no heat loss between the solar collector and the
desorber and no work exchange occurs between the refrigerator and its environment.
According to Alam et. al. (2001), the system can be described by the following non-
Condenser Desorber
Evaporator Sorber
[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]Solar [/FONT]​


QH [FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ar collector[/FONT]

Q



CON

Q



EVA QA

G
​

Here 
_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]B [/FONT]_is the size of the collector relative to the cumulative size of the four heat

exchangers and x, y and z are conductance allocation ratios, defined as



= _[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]EVA [/FONT]_, = _[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]H [/FONT]_, and = _[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]A [/FONT]_(9)

According the constraint property of thermal conductance 



_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]UA [/FONT]_in equation (11), the

thermal conductance distribution ratio for the condenser can be written as,
( )
_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]x y z[/FONT]_
_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]UA[/FONT]_
_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]UA[/FONT]_
_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]v [/FONT]_​


= _[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]CON [/FONT]_= 1- - - (10)

Here, it is assumed that sum of all thermal conductances are fixed,
_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]UA [/FONT]_​


= (_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]UA[/FONT]_)_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]H [/FONT]_+ (_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]UA[/FONT]_)_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]A [/FONT]_+ (_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]UA[/FONT]_)_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]CON [/FONT]_+ (_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]UA[/FONT]_)_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]EVA [/FONT]_(11)

[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]3. Optimization Techniques[/FONT]
To maximize the refrigeration load, ​


_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]Q [/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]EVA [/FONT]_, one needs to solve the nonlinear set of

Equations (1)-(7). Newton-Raphson’s method with appropriate initial guesses was
employed for solving the above set of non-linear equations. The Newton’s method has
been employed to maximize ​


_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]Q [/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]EVA [/FONT]_by optimizing _[FONT=Symbol,Italic]t[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]H, [/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]x, y [/FONT]_and _[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]z [/FONT]_and varying some

selected parameters to generate the results shown in Figs. 2-4. The convergence criteria
for both maximization technique and solving nonlinear set of equation is taken as
½​


R½2£10-7. Where, ½R½2 stands for the Euclidean norm of the residual vector. The

results obtained by this numerical method are presented and discussed in the following
section.
[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]Results and Discussion[/FONT]
It is reported that the sorption refrigeration system can be operated by mid to lower
driving heat source temperatures, T​


H (60 ~ 200 ºC), for producing refrigeration load

temperatures, T



L, between –15 ºC and 15 ºC [Alam et. al (2001)]. In terms of nondimensional

form, these ranges can be estimated, respectively, as 1.1-1.5 for the driving
heat source temperature and 0.8-0.95 for the refrigeration load temperature. Therefore,
the dimensionless collector stagnation temperature, ​


tst, has been varied from 1.1 to 1.5,

and the dimensionless refrigeration space temperature, 



tL, has been set from 0.8 to 1.

Alam et. al.(2001) showed that half of the total thermal conductance is distributed
between the thermal conductances of collector and evaporator. From this viewpoint, this
paper investigates the proper allocation of thermal conductances between the collector
and evaporator. The optimum allocation of thermal conductances between collector and
evaporator are indicated by shaded and non shaded parts in Figs.2-4.
Fig.2 shows the effect of collector stagnation temperature on the optimum refrigeration
load. It can be seen that the optimum refrigeration load, Q​


EVA increases with the increase

of collector stagnation temperature. This is accord with the real situation. Because, the
system can be operated effectively with the high heat source temperature, which leads the
cooling load to increase. This figure also depicts the optimal allocation between the
thermal conductance ratios of collector and evaporator. From Fig. 2, it can also be
observed that optimum evaporator thermal conductance is proportional to collector
stagnation temperature while optimum collector thermal conductance is inversely
proportional to collector stagnation temperature.
The effects of dimension collector size ​


_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]B [/FONT]_on the optimal refrigerator load are depicted in

Fig. 3. It can be seen that an increase in dimensionless collecdtor size, 



_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]B [/FONT]_leads the optimal

refrigeration load to increase. Actually an increase in collector size leads the system to
supply heat effectively, which causes the system to increase the refrigeration load. It can

​


----------



## حسن هادي (8 ديسمبر 2006)

BSME-ASME International Conference on Thermal Engineering
31 December 2001 – 2 January 2002, Dhaka​[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]Optimal Performance of an Endo-reversible Solar Driven
Sorption Refrigeration System​[/FONT]K.C.A. Alam and M. M.A. Sarker
Department of Mathematics,
Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology
Dhaka-1000, Bangladesh​[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]Abstract:​[/FONT]This article deals with the thermodynamic optimization of a solar driven sorption
refrigeration system. An externally irreversible but internally endo-reversible model has
been emp loyed to analyze the optimum conditions of a sorption cooling system driven by
a solar collector. The operating conditions for maximum refrigeration load are
determined. It is shown that the system gives its highest capacity if the thermal
conductances of the heat exchangers are distributed properly. Results also show that
optimum refrigeration load increases with the increase of collector stagnation and
required room temperature increase and decreases as the ratio of collector size to the
cumulative size of all four heat exchangers increases. It may also see that the optimal
thermal conductance of the evaporator expands with the expense of the optimal thermal
conductance of solar collector as collector stagnation temperature, refrigerated room
temperature increase.​[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]1. Introduction​[/FONT]In recent years, heat driven sorption refrigeration system have drawn considerable
attention due to its lower environmental impact and large energy saving potential.
Another interesting feature of this system is that, the chiller/heat pump can be operated
by thermal heat such as waste heat from industries or by solar heat. From this context, a
number of researchers investigated the performance of sorption heat pumping/
refrigeration system driven by waste heat or by renewable energy sources. Among these,
for solar cooling, worked by Pons and Guilleminot(1986 ), Zhang and Wang (1997) for
automobile cooling and Saha et. al (2000), Alam et. al. (200a,b) for waste heat utilization.
While the feasibilty of the system performance has been studied, the investigation on
optimum design of a heat driven refrigeration system is scare. In 1993, Sokolov and
Hersagal (1993) apply optimization techniques to optimize the system performance of a
solar driven year round ejector refrigeration. Vargas​​_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]et. al. (_[/FONT]1996) investigated the
optimal condition for a refrigerator driven by solar collector considering the three heat
transfer irreversibilites. Later, Chen and Schouten (1998) discussed the optimum
performance of an irreversible absorption refrigeration cycle in which three external heat
transfer irreversibilities have been considered.
Recently, Alam et. al. (2001) modeled and optimized a solar driven endo-reversible
adsorption refrigeration system by considering the four heat transfer irrevesibilities. In
that article, authors showed that the maximum refrigeration effect could be achieved by
allocating the heat exchangers inventory properly. They also showed that the optimal
thermal conductance of the heat exchangers that take heat from the heat source is almost
equal to the thermal conductance of the heat exchangers that release to the external
ambient. In the present study, the model of Alam et. al. (2001) has been utilized to
investigate the optimum refrigeration load in different conditions. The primary objective
of this study is to determine the optimum allocation of thermal conductancee between the
collector and evaporator.​
[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]2. Mathematical Model​[/FONT]The main components of a solar driven sorption refrigeration system are a solar collector,
a desorber, a sorber, a condenser and an evaporator, as shown in Fig. 1. In a sorption
cycle, the working fluid execute a cycle and exchange heat to the heat exchange​


----------



## eng_hany003 (13 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
دائرة التبريد التى تعمل بالإنضغاط هى دائرة التبريد البسيطة والموجودة فى الثلاجة المنزلية وهى مكونة أساساً من أربع عناصر اساسية 
1 - الضاغط وهو بمثابة القلب ووظيفتة الأساسية هى سحب ( وسيط التبريد) من المبخر وضغطة الى المكثف
2 - المكثف وهو المسئول على التخلص من الحرارة الموجودة فى وسيط التبريد وفية يتحول وسيط التبريد من الحالة الغازية الى الحالة السائلة نتيجة فقد الحرارة الى الجو والأضغاط
3 - صمام التمدد وهو المسئول عن المحافظة على فرق الضغط بين المبخر والمكثف وانسياب وسيط التبريد الى المبخر بالقدر المطلوب لاتمام عملية التبريد 
4 - المبخر وهو المسئول على امتصاص الحرارة من الحيز المطلوب تبريدة الى وسيط التبريد

وسيط التبريد هو مركب كيميائى درجة غليانة منخفضة جداً( غاز الفريون يغلى عند -27 درجة مئوية) عندما يكون وسيط التريد بالمبخر ونتيجة لعمل الضاغط وتأثير صمام التمدد يكون تحت ضغط منخفض يتبخر وسيط التبريد ( يدخل وسيط التبريد الى المبخر فى الحالة السائلة ) ولكى يتبخر فهو بحاجة الى الحرارة التى يمتصها من الحيز المحيط ( جرب وضع كمية من الكحول على يدك تشعر بالبرودة نتيجة تبخر الكحول يمتص الحرارة من يدك )
بعد ذلك يقوم الضاغط على سحب الغاز من المبخر ويقوم بضغطه الى المكثف وفى المكثف يرتفع ضغط الغاز ومن خلال المكثف يفقد الغاز الحرارة الى الجو الخارجى ونتيجة ارتفاع الضغط وفقد الحرارة يتحول الغاز الى سائل ومنه الى صمام التمدد الذى يقوم بعملية الخنق لوسيط التبريد والمحافظة على فرق الضغط بين المكثف والمبخر 
أعتذر لعدم وجود صور توضيحية حيث ان هذه اول مشاركة لى فى المنتدى


الرجاء لمن يعرف برنامج memate اريد البرنامج وكلة السر


----------



## تقوى الله (6 فبراير 2007)

*إغـــــــــــــــــلاق الموضــــــــــــــــــــوع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
أخواتي و إخواني الكرام في الله .. لعلكم بخير بإذن الله تعالي

 نظراً لما نعاني منه من نقل المشاركات والاستفسارات للموضوعات المخصصة لها ، فسوف نقوم بإذن الله تعالي 

 بإغــــــــــــــــــــــــلاق الموضــــــــــــــــــــــــوع 

فالموضوع كما أوضحنا من قبل أنه مخصص للشرح فقط كي يحقق الأعضاء أعلي نسبة تحصيل لما يريدون دون عناء البحث .. 

وعلي من يريد إضافة شرح علي الموضوع .. فعليه بمراسلة أحد مشرفين القسم أو المشرفين العموم كي يتفضل مشكوراً بفتح الموضوع لمشاركته التي تضيف ما هو جديد للأعضاء .. بإذن الله تعالي

وفي حالة رغبة المشاركة بمداخله علي الموضوع .. فليتفضل مشكوراً في هذا الموضوع

مداخلات موضوع التبريد والتكييف من الألف إلى الياء
من خلال الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=17223


وفي حالة الاستفسار عن اي جزء في هذا الموضوع .. فليتفضل مشكوراً في هذا الموضوع 

الاستفسارات في التبريد والتكييف
من خلال الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14983

وجزاكم الله كل خير 
والله الموفق ،،، والله الهادي ،،، والله المستعان ،،،

ليس عليك هداهم .. ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء .​
إنك لا تهدي من أحببت .. ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء .
الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا .. وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله .​


----------



## سامي عبد الحكيم (4 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء مشكور مجهودك الطيب


----------



## هشام دكالي (4 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## محمد فخري حسن (6 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hamado1983 (7 مارس 2010)

_ما هي افضل مهده لغسيل الكويلات_​


----------



## Atatri (7 مارس 2010)

الموضوع جميل و مهم جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## kdorrah (7 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله اللف خييييييييييير معلموات قيمه جدااا مع انى كنت مفكر انو كارير هو اول من اخترع جهاز التكييف سنه 1935


----------



## ابو داليا (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## hamado1983 (8 مارس 2010)

نريد معلومات عن كيفيه الصيانه للاجهزه المذكوره


----------



## Nada Musa Mahgoub (9 مارس 2010)

هذا ما كنت ابحث عنه لكم جزيل الشكر و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الاسكندرانى_0 (9 مارس 2010)

انا سعيد بالمشاركة فى منددا المهندسين وانتمنا استفيد منكم وانتو تستفيدو منى الاسكندرانى


----------



## GGFOX (9 مارس 2010)

ممكن اعرف في اي حاجة غير الفريون كوسيط تبريد


----------



## ابو زياد طوني (10 مارس 2010)

نشكر لك الجهد المبذول من قبل سعادتكم ولكن نتمنى ان تعطينا نبذه او شرح عن Air coolde chillr
وشكرا


----------



## ابو زياد طوني (10 مارس 2010)

[:3: :31: اخي الكريم نريد ان توضح اكثر


----------



## eng.saber mohamed (10 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلوملت الشيقة


----------



## علي حسن العامري (11 مارس 2010)

:83::73:حجم القاعات وحجم التبريد بالطن


----------



## m-a-b (11 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير والله هذه معلومات مفيدة جداً
بإنتظار المزيد من المعلومات القيمة


----------



## المهندس فائز حسن (12 مارس 2010)

مشكورين على هذا الجهد


----------



## سعد كاريير (12 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اختى الكريمة


----------



## hamado1983 (15 مارس 2010)

عاوز معلومات عن الاتشيلرات


----------



## ريـــانو (17 مارس 2010)

الف الف شكر الك يا اخي الكريم 

والله يجزيك كل خير 

عنجد معلومات كتير كويسة اول مرة بسمع فيها وفهمتها كويس


----------



## youssef hbibo (17 مارس 2010)

chokran


----------



## رائف رضوان أحمد (19 مارس 2010)

ممكن سؤال هل يمكنني استبدال صمام التمدد بأنابيب شعريه وكيف اتحكم في مقاساتها


----------



## الحلزون (20 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## عبدالله عجاج 1981 (20 مارس 2010)

طرق اصلاح المكيف الصحراوي


----------



## عبدالله عجاج 1981 (20 مارس 2010)

ماهي اعطال المكيف الصحراوي


----------



## نبون (20 مارس 2010)

*ارجو ارد اسر يع من المهندسن الكرم*

كيف اعراف قوة اطاغط فى اثلا جة او المكيف:20:


----------



## حلمى صادق (21 مارس 2010)

:73::73:اللة ينور عليكم يا احلي مهتدسين فى العالم وهل من مذيد


----------



## هشام دكالي (23 مارس 2010)

عمل كبير جزاكم الله حسن الجزاء


----------



## ELDSOKY (23 مارس 2010)

ممتاز والله الموفق


----------



## ELDSOKY (23 مارس 2010)

عايز معلومات عن جهاز تكيف السياره الشحن والتفريغ


----------



## زهورالحياة (24 مارس 2010)

aشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## احمدمحمدعبدالحميد (24 مارس 2010)

بارك الله لكم وزادكم من علمه جل وعلى


----------



## ahmadmalak (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## kamoka (25 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## MOHAMED281077 (27 مارس 2010)

:20::20::20:


تقوى الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> 
> الاخوة المهندسين الكرام ...
> قمنا اكثر من مرة بطرح المواضيع الخاصة بمنتدي التبريد والتكييف ولكن لا يوجد حتي الان خطوة الي الامام :82:
> ...


----------



## MOHAMED281077 (27 مارس 2010)

*شكرا*

اخى العزيز شكرا:20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::31::31::63::86::73::85::20::59:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​

الاخوة المهندسين الكرام ...
قمنا اكثر من مرة بطرح المواضيع الخاصة بمنتدي التبريد والتكييف ولكن لا يوجد حتي الان خطوة الي الامام :82: 
:81: والان سوف نقوم باذن الله تعالي بطرح الموضوع من اللاف الي الياء (وفقنا الله واياكم )
والرجاء من الاخوة الكرام المشاركة معنا لمن لديه معلومات عن هذا المجال
وطرح الاستفسارات لمن لديه اي سؤال (وندعوا الله ان يوفقنا بالرد المناسب عليه )

وفقنا الله وهدانا الي ما يحبه ويرضاه 


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​[/quote]


----------



## الرازي 108 (30 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي المجهود المقدر 


تحياتي


----------



## مهند عبدالله (31 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## zolati abdallah (31 مارس 2010)

_السلام عليكم درس جميل مشروح بطريقة سهلة حتى على الشخص الغير متخصص ، جزاكم الله خيرا أنتم و كل من له إمكانية المساهمة و لم يبخل علينا ._


----------



## احمد سرس (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن كتاب شامل للتكيف او ملف وورد ويشمل صيانة اجهزة التكيف كلها (الشباك والاسبليت والكونسلد والفرى ستاند ...الخ)
ولكى جزيل الشكر


----------



## حديث العهد (2 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فى اختنا تقوى الله وكل من ساهم فى ارسال معلومة لنا


----------



## رائف رضوان أحمد (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ونريد مزيد من الشرح


----------



## رائف رضوان أحمد (2 أبريل 2010)

نرجو من الأخوه المهندسين شرح سبب تكوين الفروست على الكويل في وحدات الباكج وجميع الأحتمالات


----------



## فؤاد الشوافي (2 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم ماقصرت بارك الله فيك 
تقبل مروري


----------



## mhmdahly (3 أبريل 2010)

*افيدوني عن اجهزة باور مستعمله*

حظي السيئ اوقعني مع صديق عرفني بتاجر اجهزة تكييف مستعمله 


وطبعا لاني محتاج جهازين للبيت وظروفي المادية لاتسمح بشراء جهازين حديثين 

اضطررت للموافقة على عرض التاجر المغري بشراء جهازين مستعملين شباك ماركة باور 


الاول 1.5 حصان شباك يعمل بدون ريموت بارد ساخن 














المشكله تكمن اني خايف من مشاكله

ياريت تقولوا رأيكم في النوع الاول واهم عيوبة 




الجهاز الثاني 


باور امريكي بالريموت 


وصورته اهي 








والصورة الثانية للوجه كامل اهي 







مشكله الجهاز او ماشغلة الراجل كان بيفصل باور وحدة وطبعا مكنشي العيب من التيمر 

المهم خلع الجزء بتاع الامامي من الجهاز اسمها البردة ومعها الريموت لاستبدالهم 

ولم يجد البديل وبيقولي انه بيبحث عن بردة بالريموت 


عايز اعرف وجهة نظركم كمتخصصين في الجهازين ومشاكلهم


----------



## قباني7 (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااًًًً


----------



## بطا (5 أبريل 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (5 أبريل 2010)

شكر واجب على الجهد الكبير........تمنياتى بالتوفيق & سليمان سعد الدين


----------



## احمد الدسوقي السيد (6 أبريل 2010)

الارجو من الاخوه الكرام اشياء عن بديات التبريد والتكيف مبسطه وموضحه بصور وتكون بلغه السوق


----------



## abugaydah (6 أبريل 2010)

شكرا باشمهندس وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## redlotus (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## اسعد حاجم (11 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رائع وجميل


----------



## رجب موسى (14 أبريل 2010)

مشكوراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدا


----------



## رجب موسى (14 أبريل 2010)

والله معلومات جميلة جدا جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## العصفور الطائر (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## العصفور الطائر (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## العصفور الطائر (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## العصفور الطائر (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## العصفور الطائر (16 أبريل 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## العصفور الطائر (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور كتييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## العصفور الطائر (16 أبريل 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## rady163 (17 أبريل 2010)

[السلام عليكم انا شغل فى الامارات فورمان دكت فى شركه كبيره فى ابو ظبى ونفسى استقر فى مصر واشتغل هنا ممكن حد يساعدنى اميلى [email protected]


----------



## المستخدم الشاب (19 أبريل 2010)

*المبادل الحراري *Heat Exchanger‏ وهوعبارة عن وحدة تستخدم لتغيير درجة حرارة الموائع (المادة السائلة والمادة الغازية) عن طريق تمريرها في أنابيب تتخلل وسط آخر. يكون الوسط الآخر عالي الحرارة إذا أردنا رفع درجة حرارة السائل إو الغاز المرغوب رفع حرارته. كما يمكن تبريد السائل أو الغاز المطلوب تبريده بتمريره في أنابيب تمر في وسط آخر درجة حرارته منخفضة. عملية انتقال الحرارة من وسط إلى وسط آخر تسمي *تبادل حراري* . والجهاز الذي تتم فيه العملية يسمى *مبادل حراري* . فمثلا جهاز تكييف الهواء عبارة عن مبادل حراري يقوم بتغيير درجة الحرارة الغرفة عن طريق مرور الهواء من خلال أنابيب تحمل غاز التبريد الباردة ( الفريون ) فيتم تبريد بذلك تبريد هواء الغرفة. كذلك _رادياتير السيارة _وهو عبارة عن مبرد لمياة تبريد المحرك ، وذلك عن طريق مرور المياة الساخنة داخل أنابيب نحاسية لها زعانف لتشتيت الحرارة إلى الهواء الجوي عن طرق مروحة توضع أمام زعانف الرادياتير لطرد الحرارة للخارج وتبريد مياه الراياتير




​


----------



## عمادع نصر (19 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد فخري حسن (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا كثيرا على المواضيع القيمة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الظاهر (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

اذا كان هناك المزيد يبقى افضل


----------



## محمد فخري حسن (20 أبريل 2010)

مع جزيل الشكر لكم


----------



## kimo1970 (22 أبريل 2010)

جازاك اللة خيرا يا اخى على هذة المعلومات


----------



## نتانجن (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يا اخي علي المجهود الطيب وجزيتم عن المسلمين خيرا 
مهندس / محمد عبد الوهاب


----------



## احمد1972 (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يا خواني ويعطيكم العافة


----------



## emaad (25 أبريل 2010)

رجاء ممكن تشرحولنا دارة القيادة والتحكم لوحدات المكيف المجزأ


----------



## wael_heshmat (26 أبريل 2010)

الف الف مليون شكررررررررررررررررر


----------



## amohomlysyanh (26 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*

شكرا جزيلا وللامام دائما
ارجوا طريقه لف المحرك الكهربى وجه واحد فى حاله عدم وجود بيانات
وشكرا:75:


----------



## ابوالبشير (3 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## MUSTANG LOVER (4 مايو 2010)

اختي (تقوي الله) اولاً اود ان اشكرك علي مجهودك المتميز وجزاء الله خيراً
للاسف الشديد انا لم انهي قراءه الموضوع بكل صفحاته حتي الان.....ومع اني عودت نفسي الا ارد علي مثل هذه المواضيع الرائده الا بعض قراءت كل صفحتها......ولكني اردت ان استفسر علي شئ معين والوقت لا يسعفني للانتظار لقراءه باقي الموضوع

اختي (تقوي الله) برجاء شرح نظام التكييف المستخدم في الـ 
(Green House)
وايضا الـ
Variable air volume system

ولكي جزيل الشكر


----------



## afgh (4 مايو 2010)

ليس بمستغرب ان تقوموا بكل هذا الجهد لافادة الاخوه الزملاء 
بارك الله لكم وفيكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء ونرجو المزيد


----------



## jaber al atar (4 مايو 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

جزاكم الله خيرا علي مجهوداتكم الرائعه
واللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه الموفق :63:


----------



## kamy1 (6 مايو 2010)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييييين يا مهندسيييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## kamy1 (6 مايو 2010)

كنت أسال عن الاعطال الاولية -------------------- وشكرااااااااااا


----------



## م.عبدالرحمن الجريس (6 مايو 2010)

كل هذا شئ محترم واشكركم علية ولكنى اريد بشدة كبيرة جدا شرح تفصيلى عن الشيللر وبخاصة train وانا فى انتظار الرد بلهفة شديدة


----------



## abomahr (6 مايو 2010)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## المهندس الستري (7 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يارب


----------



## الالهام (11 مايو 2010)

أين المزيد - بارك الالله فيك


----------



## swallow.elporsa3id (12 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hooold (14 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية ويزيدك علم على علم. بارك الله فيك


----------



## صبحي الحسني (15 مايو 2010)

مشكوين من القلب لكل القائمين على هذا المنتدى والشكر لكل المشاركين فيه 
المهندس صبحي الحسني


----------



## الجرايحى (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو منكم فيديو عن شحن التكيف


----------



## baqi (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ما هي مميزات مكائن التبريد نوع سكرو


----------



## today (16 مايو 2010)

يكتر خيرك على هالمجهود الكبير
كبييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## wael hazem (18 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني


----------



## main_libre (21 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## ندى مرعشلي (23 مايو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الشرح المبسط لعملية التكييف ، جزاك الله خيراً أوسع بعلمك لتفيد الآخرين به:20:


----------



## ماهر ميسى (23 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا يا ابطال والله يعنكم وبتوفيق لكل واحد مسهم فى هذا الموقع


----------



## محمد فراس سويد (25 مايو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل أخي


----------



## shebinelkom (27 مايو 2010)

جزالك الله خيرا ونريد المزيد من الموضوعات الجميله


----------



## \نضال (4 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ابراهيم عطيفي (7 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك والله يحفظك


----------



## سامر فايز (7 يونيو 2010)

انت راجل محترم شكرا علي هذه المعلومات القيم


----------



## حيدر عبد الرحمن (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء للمجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد يوسف5 (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير وغفر لك ولوالديك وادخلكم الجنة مع الشهداء والصديقيين أمين


----------



## main_libre (9 يونيو 2010)

mercccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccci


----------



## galga (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات والدروس الشيقة ونتمنى للجميع التوفيق على ما يقدمونه من معلومات تفيد عامة الناس


----------



## abo .saqr (11 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## رزق نصر (13 يونيو 2010)

س اثناء عملى فى التكييف لاحظ ان هناك فرق فى قراءة الامبير لنفس القدرة بين الضاغط الدائرى والرترى


----------



## رزق نصر (13 يونيو 2010)

اثناء عملى فى التكييف لاحظ ان هناك فرق فى قراءة الامبير لنفس القدرة بين الضاغط الدائرى والرترى
س لماذا هذا الفرق ..............؟


----------



## عماد محمد مرجب (13 يونيو 2010)

*emad*

وحدادت التبريد المختلفة وطرق الصيانة


----------



## جورج اسعد (13 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على تعبك لهذة المعلومات ونرجو ان تستمر للاستفادة وربنا يوفق خطاك دائما


----------



## alkashab (19 يونيو 2010)

شرح وعرض ممتاز جدا شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## khaled omr (20 يونيو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خير علي تلك المعلومات القيمة*


----------



## حسام عبد الفتاح (21 يونيو 2010)

لو سمحتم انا بحاجة الى.
الكتالوج الخاص للموديل الاتى
carrier chiller water model:30ht 1950015 aee


----------



## sidel (24 يونيو 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## medo.hanafy (24 يونيو 2010)

موضوع رائع


----------



## mosadmhd (25 يونيو 2010)

مشكور ياباش مهندس


----------



## كابتن اكرم (26 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع الخدمي
ونتمنى منكم المزيد من المعلومات
تحيااتي


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (26 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله في القائمين على هذاالعمل الرائع 
موضوع اكثر من رائع 
انا استفدت استفاده كبيره جدا 
وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة اقتراب شهر رمضان الكريم


----------



## اللهم علمك (27 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ارجو الرد على استفسارى فى اقرب وقت ممكن ولكم جزيل الشكر اولا اريد ان امرر هواء فى انبوب نحاسى قطره بوصه الا ربع وطول الانبوب سته امتار ونصف المتر وملفوفه على شكل حلزونى فى قطر حوالى 25 سم فما هى الاداه المناسبه لدفع الهواء فى هذا الانبوب باستثناء الكومبروسر ارجو التوضيح المفصل ن حيث السعه والنوع وما الى ذلك والاستفسار الاخر هو هل مرور الهواء فى الانابيب النحاسيه مضر على مستنشقيه ام لا والاستفسار الثالث اذا غمر انبوب نحاسى كليا فى الماء لفترات طويله فانه سيتاكسد فما السبيل لعدم صداه افيدونا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المتضرر (27 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخوي على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## h assi (30 يونيو 2010)

معلومات قيمة لاحرمنا الله منجديدك


----------



## شهاب الجعفري (30 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم لدي مشكلة في الفان حيث الايعاز لا يصل الهاالابعد تشغيلا التشلر لعدة مرات علمأ ان ال(d p)يصل الى(14)درجة التشلر من نوعyorkموديل(yaep9999wd9b50pa)اثنان سستم مع جزيل الشكروالتوفيق


----------



## فوزي الانصاري (30 يونيو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## zroog (30 يونيو 2010)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## ahmednaif (1 يوليو 2010)

_ممكن معلومات عن الشلير بصورة مفصلة_


----------



## سيد حاتم (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حيدر طالب (2 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## بوقنتله (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكور مشكور


----------



## jaber al atar (2 يوليو 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكورا علي هذا المجهود الجبار 
وبارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك :63:


----------



## sammarfree (2 يوليو 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
بالحقيقة زرت منتديات كثيرة وانا مشترك جديد معكم و بالحقيقة لم ارى تنظيم و معلومات مثل منتداكم.

اشكركم جزيل الشكر على ما تشاركون به من معلومات لديكم لكل الناس.

مع تحياتي


----------



## hatem sharaf (4 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم أرجوا مساعدتى فى الحصول على كتاب جيد فى التكيف المركزى


----------



## كامل دسوقى (5 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم والف الف شكر على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## زياد ناصيف (6 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## naiemelmansie (6 يوليو 2010)

شهاب الجعفري قال:


> اخي الكريم لدي مشكلة في الفان حيث الايعاز لا يصل الهاالابعد تشغيلا التشلر لعدة مرات علمأ ان ال(d p)يصل الى(14)درجة التشلر من نوعyorkموديل(yaep9999wd9b50pa)اثنان سستم مع جزيل الشكروالتوفيق


اخى العزيز ارجو توضيح السؤال ويمكنى الافاده


----------



## المهندسه دنيا (6 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك كثيرا تقوى الله على هذا الشرح الجميل والبسيط وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## محمد باقر توفيق1 (7 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لجهودك الكبيرة وفقك الله


----------



## محمد باقر توفيق1 (7 يوليو 2010)

اطلب منك بعد اذنك اذا كنت تملك معلومات عن تكييف الهواء باستخدام الماء المثلج


----------



## en salah (8 يوليو 2010)

وفقكم الله وبارك الله فيكم على المعلومات القيمة م صلاح نوبى


----------



## جدعه44 (11 يوليو 2010)

لك الشكر عزيزى -- وفقك الله


----------



## صادق سلطان ثامر (11 يوليو 2010)

السيد ابن العميد المحترم السلام عليكم بعد الدعاء لكم بلموفقية والسداد نود معرفة الاسس العلمية للعلاقه بين الرطوبه ودرجات الحراره اي بمعنى في درجة حرارة 20 كم يجب ان تكون الرطوبه مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## user11 (11 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م عبدالمتكبر (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## صادق سلطان ثامر (12 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا عن هذا المجهود


----------



## naiemelmansie (13 يوليو 2010)

:20::20:


ahmednaif قال:


> _ممكن معلومات عن الشلير بصورة مفصلة_


=====اخىبرجاء تحديد نوع الاتشلر حيث يوجد عدت انواع 1-تكثيف هواء 2- تكثيف مياه 3- نوع الضاغط حيث يوجد انواع 1- حلزونى 2- ترددى 3-اللامركزى -سنترفيكل- مع تحياتى


----------



## naiemelmansie (13 يوليو 2010)

تقوى الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> أخي الكريم المهندس الكويتي ...
> اليك البرنامج مرة أخري حاول القيام بتحميله :3: ، وهو لا يوجد برنامج محدد لتشغيله ، واتمني من الله ان يوفقك في التحميل ، وانتظر ردكم باذن الله تعالي .
> وفقنا الله تعالي واياكم الي ما يحبه ويرضاه .
> ...


ايها الاخوه الاعزاء موضوع-----ال dukt work لايعمل على xp وشكرا


----------



## lawlaw (14 يوليو 2010)

thankssssss


----------



## husseincad (14 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ابراهيم صباح (15 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ماهي المشاكل التي تسببها الصمام العاكس اذا اصبحت عاطلة


----------



## ابراهيم صباح (15 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا في الدين والدنيا والاخرة اخواني واخواتي في ادارة الملتقى بارك الله فيكم


----------



## naiemelmansie (15 يوليو 2010)

تقوى الله قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> الاخوة الكرام ...
> ولتكن البداية بالهدف ، الفكرة الساسية ، الدورة الاساسية للتبريد .
> ...


عفوا==هذا مبخر يعمل بالمياه البارده ===اما مبخر الفريون له توزيع مختلف فى المواسير:56::56::56:naiemelmansie


----------



## naiemelmansie (16 يوليو 2010)

تقوى الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> الاخوة المهندسين الكرام ...
> قمنا اكثر من مرة بطرح المواضيع الخاصة بمنتدي التبريد والتكييف ولكن لا يوجد حتي الان خطوة الي الامام :82:
> :81: والان سوف نقوم باذن الله تعالي بطرح الموضوع من اللاف الي الياء (وفقنا الله واياكم )
> ...


 الزميله المشرفه \ تقوى الله - الاسلوب فى الشرح جميل جدا وايضا ترتيب المعلومات وافضل من يقوم بالتدريس ويمكنى المساعده فى اضافة معلومات قيمه جدا فى اعمال التكييف المركزى - اعمال الاحلال والتجديد وعمرات الضواغط المركزيه والصيانه واصلاح الاعطال والتشغيل وايضاالكهرباء للتكييف المركزى -الاتشلرات- - وهذه خبرة عمليه فعليه لعشرات السنوات = والمشكله هى كيف ادخال هذه المعلومات باسلوب سهل وسريع والكتابه باستخدام لوحة المفاتيح ممله خاصه وان وقتى محدود والعمل فى الصيف كثير وايضا السن برجاء الافاده وشكرا naiemelmansie :87::87::85::85::20:


----------



## حسان الرميسى (17 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

جزاكم الله خيرا


هل من الممكن وضع هذا الموضوع فى ملف تم تحميله لان بعض الصور لا تظهر


رجاء رفع مصدر الكتابة لكى يتم تحميله افضل 


وشكرا


----------



## الغزال2010 (18 يوليو 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=60396&stc=1&d=1279465888
احبكم في الله


----------



## asswaily (19 يوليو 2010)

_مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير على هذة البادرة الطيبة_


----------



## naiemelmansie (19 يوليو 2010)

ابراهيم صباح قال:


> السلام عليكم ماهي المشاكل التي تسببها الصمام العاكس اذا اصبحت عاطلة


 السلام عليكم / صمام التمدد اذا تعطل يستمر على وضعه اذا كان يعمل بارد يستمر واذا كان يعمل ساخن يستمر واذا تعطل وهو فى الوسط فالضاغط لايؤدى عمله واحتمال فصل الضاغط افرلود او تحدث اصوات خشوله دائرة المواسير وفى هذه الحاله يلزم تغيره


----------



## رضاابواحمد (19 يوليو 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااا لكم وياريد المزيد


----------



## ابو محمد النعيمي (20 يوليو 2010)

انت اللي سويتيه شئ عظيم والعظيم الله اسال الله ان يزيد في ميزان حسناتك وبارك الله فيك اختي الكريمه تقوى


----------



## me'mooo (20 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الافادة يا اخوة جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## حمادة بندق (22 يوليو 2010)

كبف توصيل كباس روتارى بمصدر كهرباء خارخى مع الرسم وشكرا


----------



## jasimmohd (23 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير معلومات استفدت منها اكثير


----------



## jasimmohd (23 يوليو 2010)

عندي سؤال كيف اقدر اسوي صيانه لجهاز التبريد المركزي


----------



## 226873 (23 يوليو 2010)

نشكــــــــــــركم كثيرا على المجهودات ومذيدا


----------



## saedrashad40 (23 يوليو 2010)

ارجوامن السادة المشتركين فى الموقع عند عرض اى ملحوظة عدم عرضها للتحميل


----------



## saedrashad40 (23 يوليو 2010)

كنت اشحن ثلاجة 2باب 12قدم عاديه وبعد الشحن لاحطت خط السحب مشمع ففتحت باب الحفظ فلم اجد اى تبريد على المرايا فى كبينة الحفظ ثانيا فتحت كابينة التجميد لاحظت الجزء العلوى الى اليمين مشمع وباقى الفريزر صاقع فما معنا زلك وشكرا


----------



## صبحي عاطف (23 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي انا عضو جديد


----------



## عبد الله ناصر (24 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخوتى فى الله بصراحه انا اعجبنى هذا المنتدى كثيرا وفيه ايضا معلومات غزيره عن التبريد والتكييف ولكن انا كنت ابحث عن تكييف كاريير اسبلت 1.5 حصان عايز اعرف سعره بالظبط علشان كان عندى تكييف كولدير شباك 2.25 حصان لكن روحه طلعت خلاص ما بيشتغل بعد ارجو الرد السريع بالله عليكم


----------



## يوسف مدخلي (25 يوليو 2010)

بسراحة متشكرين وابغ منكم االفايده


----------



## naiemelmansie (26 يوليو 2010)

saedrashad40 قال:


> كنت اشحن ثلاجة 2باب 12قدم عاديه وبعد الشحن لاحطت خط السحب مشمع ففتحت باب الحفظ فلم اجد اى تبريد على المرايا فى كبينة الحفظ ثانيا فتحت كابينة التجميد لاحظت الجزء العلوى الى اليمين مشمع وباقى الفريزر صاقع فما معنا زلك وشكرا


 السلام عليكم / يوجد فى داْْْئرة التبريد رطوبه يجب عمل فاكيم جيدا === واذا تكرر هذا الوصف مره اخرى يكون الضاغط به عيب وهو طرد كمية زيت كثيره وشكرا ====


----------



## turkdos (26 يوليو 2010)

ما شأ الله مجهود طيب من الجميع .............. وفقكم الله


----------



## naiemelmansie (26 يوليو 2010)

jasimmohd قال:


> عندي سؤال كيف اقدر اسوي صيانه لجهاز التبريد المركزي


السلام عليكم / اعمال الصيانه كثيره ====الاتشيلرات--وهى وحدات انتاج المياه المثلجه تبريد غير مباشر ===التكييف المركزى- ال D . x التبريد المباشر ====فيجب التوضيح ايهما ترغب وشكرا


----------



## naiemelmansie (26 يوليو 2010)

حمادة بندق قال:


> كبف توصيل كباس روتارى بمصدر كهرباء خارخى مع الرسم وشكرا


 السلام عليكم/ مجموعة التوصيل هى 1-ريلاى 2- كونتاكتور 3- راننج 4 كاباستر ====ويوجد على الكباس 3 اطراف وهم 1-تقويم 2- مشترك 3- دوران ويوجد على جهاز التكييف المراد تركيب الكباس عليه رسمه لدائرة الكهرباء وايضا مع الكباس الجديد ولو كان عندى امكانيه انزال الرسمه ما تأخرة وشكرا


----------



## naiemelmansie (26 يوليو 2010)

محمد باقر توفيق1 قال:


> اطلب منك بعد اذنك اذا كنت تملك معلومات عن تكييف الهواء باستخدام الماء المثلج


السلام عليكم /هو تكييف الهواء المركزى ويستخدم فيه مجموعة معدات وهى ===== 1- الاتشيلرات وهى وحدات انتاج المياه المثلجه بقدرات مختلفه 2-شبكه من مواسير السملس مزدوجه لدفع المياه الى الغرفه وعودة مره الى التبريد باقطار مختلفه حسب التصميم وذلك لتوزيع وتوصيل المياه داخل المبنى المراد تكييفه 3- طلمبه مياه لدفع المياه فى دائرة المواسير 4- فان كويل ( الملف والمروحه) تركب فى المكاب المراد تكييفه او وحدات مناولة الهواء وهى وحدات تستخدم لتكييف المساحه الكبيره اذا مطلوب درجة تكييف واحده لاجمالى المساحه مع استخدام مجارى هواء من الصاج المجلفن هذا بخلاف دوائر التحكم الكهربائيه ولوحات التغذيه الكهربائيه وبعد ذلك يطول الشرح فى كيفية الحساب للتصميم واختيار المعدات والتشغيل فلامانع اذا كان فى استعداد للقراءه وليستفيد الاخوه الاعضاء وشكرا


----------



## naiemelmansie (26 يوليو 2010)

hatem sharaf قال:


> السلام عليكم أرجوا مساعدتى فى الحصول على كتاب جيد فى التكيف المركزى


السلام عليكم / يمكننى اجابتك عن جميع الاسئله فى التكييف المركزى وشكرا


----------



## naiemelmansie (26 يوليو 2010)

رزق نصر قال:


> س اثناء عملى فى التكييف لاحظ ان هناك فرق فى قراءة الامبير لنفس القدرة بين الضاغط الدائرى والرترى


السلام عليكم / الضاغط الدائرى والروتارى واحد اعتقد انك تقصد الترددى والدائرى وهذا صحيح لوجود فرق بين الكامه والكرنك وهناك شرح اخر اذا اردة لامانع وشكرا


----------



## جمال محمودمحمد (26 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الشرح الجيد نريد المزيد عن التشلر


----------



## القناوى ستار (27 يوليو 2010)

اختنا تقوى جزاك الله الف خير ورحم الله والديك على المعلومات القيمه ونرجو المزيد


----------



## tarekmousa (29 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندى مشكلة فى جهاز التكييف عندى هو كاريير 3 حصان اسبيليت بدات الاحظ ظهور ريحة منه مضايقانى اوى وبتحرقنى فى انفى لكن تبريده كويس ممكن تكون ايه المشكلة مع انها ماكنتش موجودة قبل كده وشكراااا
ارجو من الاخوة الرد سريعا وشكرررررررررراااااااااا


----------



## tarekmousa (29 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندى مشكلة فى جهاز التكييف عندى هو كاريير 3 حصان اسبيليت بدات الاحظ ظهور ريحة منه مضايقانى اوى وبتحرقنى فى انفى لكن تبريده كويس ممكن تكون ايه المشكلة مع انها ماكنتش موجودة قبل كده وشكراااا
ارجو من الاخوة الرد سريعا وشكرررررررررراااااااااا


----------



## mohamed-adel (29 يوليو 2010)

موضوع شيق و ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على صور الدوائر الكهربية للتكيف (كارير-يونيون اير)


----------



## ماستر الهندسه (30 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هالدروس الرائعه حقا ، شرح رائع ومعلوما ت كتير مفيده ، اتمنى ان تزيدنا وان لا تنقطع علينا وان تركز اهتمامك اكتر في مجال صيانه الثلاجات بشكل عام والمكيفات 
مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## Ahmad.1977 (30 يوليو 2010)

_:19:حلا مهندسين الله يوفقكما_


----------



## رمزي الشمري (31 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ولكم اخوتي


----------



## abohgar (1 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم الساده المهندسين اين الاسئله الشائعه التى نلقاها امامنا فى الاجهزه والوحدات الصغيره والكبيره جهاز تكيف شباك المكثف عالى الحراره اما المبخر ليس به تبريد ملحظه الكباس جديدوالفريون مضبوط على الشحن


----------



## sbaa (2 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
انامهندسة تبريدواودتزويدي بمعلومات عن الانبوبة الشعرية واستخدامها على شكل لفاتمختلفة واقطار مختلفة
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## sbaa (2 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
انامهندسة تبريدواودتزويدي بمعلومات عن الانبوبة الشعرية واستخدامها على شكل لفاتمختلفة واقطار مختلفة
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## فجر الأسلام (3 أغسطس 2010)

شباب من يفيذني اشتريت مكيف كارير صناعة كوري 5 طن وتم التركيف لا كن احس بان البروده التي في غير كافيه مع العلم ان المواسر طواله 6 امتار وضغط الفريون 70 ومقاس سماكة الماسوره 28 ما هو السبب في عدم التبريد


----------



## أحـمـــــــــــد (3 أغسطس 2010)

> _شكرا جزيلاً على هذة المواضيع القيمة_


مل بالامكان أن تزودونا بمعلومات حول أجهزة التبريد المركز الانواع المواصفات المرغزبة وغير المرغوبه وكيف يتم الكشف عن غير المرغوب منها في موقع العمل .


----------



## meryam_mimi (3 أغسطس 2010)

اريد ان أعرف ماهي برامج مستعملة في تصاميم هندسة التكييف وشكرا لمساعدتكم


----------



## zanabek1 (3 أغسطس 2010)

لي سؤال ماسبب عدم مرور الفريون من المواسير النحاس الموجودة وعندما اضع يدي اجد ماسورة في النصف هي اللي فيها البورده اما الباقي فهو ساخن انا فقط عايز اعرف ماالسبب وانا لا اعرف اي شيء عن المكيفات وهو للعلم مكيف شباك ماركة كاريير ارجو النصيحة مع كامل احترامي لكم ولكل من في المنتدي مع اطيب التحية


----------



## zanabek1 (3 أغسطس 2010)

لي سؤال اخر المكيف كاريير شباك 1.5 حصان كان ليس له صوت ولكن جاء احد الفنيين وقام بأخراج المكيف من الفريم بتاعه وادخلة بعد ماقام بتنظيفة من الداخل بالهواء واعاده مره اخري ومن بعدها الصوت اصبح عالي جدا واصبح فيه العطل انه لا يبرد كما كان فأتمني ان تشرح لي علشان لو جاء فني اعرف هو بيعمل ايه واذا كان فيه حاجه خطأ استطيع ان اقول له مع العلم هو تسبب في العطل الذي شرحته من قبل عن المواسير النحاسية ولكم مني اطيب التحية والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## naiemelmansie (3 أغسطس 2010)

abohgar قال:


> السلام عليكم الساده المهندسين اين الاسئله الشائعه التى نلقاها امامنا فى الاجهزه والوحدات الصغيره والكبيره جهاز تكيف شباك المكثف عالى الحراره اما المبخر ليس به تبريد ملحظه الكباس جديدوالفريون مضبوط على الشحن


السلام عليكم/ارتفاع حرارة المكثف تعنى مروحة تبريد المكثف لاتعمل بطريقه جيده او المحرك يعمل و دائره المواسير بها رطوبه وايضا زعانف المكثف غير نظيفه والمبخر غير نظيف يجب عمل صيانه للجهاز


----------



## naiemelmansie (3 أغسطس 2010)

tarekmousa قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عندى مشكلة فى جهاز التكييف عندى هو كاريير 3 حصان اسبيليت بدات الاحظ ظهور ريحة منه مضايقانى اوى وبتحرقنى فى انفى لكن تبريده كويس ممكن تكون ايه المشكلة مع انها ماكنتش موجودة قبل كده وشكراااا
> ارجو من الاخوة الرد سريعا وشكرررررررررراااااااااا


السلام عليكم/ هذه الرائحه بسبب وجود اوساخ واوحال متعفنه على مواسير وزعانف الجهاز يلزم عمل صيانه وغسيل المبخر جيدا


----------



## naiemelmansie (5 أغسطس 2010)

amohomlysyanh قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وللامام دائما
> ارجوا طريقه لف المحرك الكهربى وجه واحد فى حاله عدم وجود بيانات
> وشكرا:75:


السلام عليكم / اولا - يجب ان يكون لديك القواعد الاساسيه والفنيه العلميه للمحركات الكهربائيه وهذا كى تستطيع استيعاب العمليه الحسابيه للاسلاك ومجارى المحرك والاقطاب والاتجاه وقطر المعدن الداخلى ====وشكرا


----------



## naiemelmansie (5 أغسطس 2010)

م.عبدالرحمن الجريس قال:


> كل هذا شئ محترم واشكركم علية ولكنى اريد بشدة كبيرة جدا شرح تفصيلى عن الشيللر وبخاصة train وانا فى انتظار الرد بلهفة شديدة


 السلام عليكم / ماهو نوع التشيلر الترين --- هل هو تبريد مياه ام تبريد هواء ونوع الضاغط هل هو ترددى ام سنتريفيكال اسكرو وهل اجهزة التحكم ميكانيكيه ام الكترونيه ( كروت-- او برده وهذا كى تكون الافاده جيده وشكرا


----------



## naiemelmansie (5 أغسطس 2010)

رائف رضوان أحمد قال:


> نرجو من الأخوه المهندسين شرح سبب تكوين الفروست على الكويل في وحدات الباكج وجميع الأحتمالات


السلام عليكم / السبب فى تكوين الثلج على الكويل 1- عدم مرور الهواء على الكويل بالكميه المطلوبه الكشف على المروحه = غسيل الفلاتر = غسيل زعانف المبخر = الشحنه قليله = وشكرا


----------



## مهندس اشرف بدر (5 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## خوفو الصغير (8 أغسطس 2010)

اللهم بارك فى شباب المسلمين


----------



## elpond (8 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعد كاريير (9 أغسطس 2010)

zanabek1 قال:


> لي سؤال اخر المكيف كاريير شباك 1.5 حصان كان ليس له صوت ولكن جاء احد الفنيين وقام بأخراج المكيف من الفريم بتاعه وادخلة بعد ماقام بتنظيفة من الداخل بالهواء واعاده مره اخري ومن بعدها الصوت اصبح عالي جدا واصبح فيه العطل انه لا يبرد كما كان فأتمني ان تشرح لي علشان لو جاء فني اعرف هو بيعمل ايه واذا كان فيه حاجه خطأ استطيع ان اقول له مع العلم هو تسبب في العطل الذي شرحته من قبل عن المواسير النحاسية ولكم مني اطيب التحية والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 ممكن تستدعى الفنى تانى وتخلية يريح الجهاز فى الفريم بتاعة جيداً او تشوف قواعد الكباس ممكن وهو بيدخلة فى الفريم اتحرك من مكان القواعد بتاعتة او الكوتشات بتاعتة تاَكلت من مكنها مما يادى الى هذا الصوت وحضرتك مذكرتش الصوت عالى او منخفض وهل من صوت سرعة المروحة او نتيجة
خبط من الكباس عند التشغيل او اثناء التشغيل او فى منتصف التشعيل وبالنسبة الى التبريد تأكد من ضبط الريموت جيدا هل على وضعية التبريد او المروحة لو لقيت غير كدة ممكن الفنى يقيس لك الشحنة
فى الجهاز ويكون فى علم حضرتك اى جهاز شباك لة صوت وبالاخص لو هذا الجهاز فى غرفة النوم 
هتلاحظ هذا لاصوت عالى جدا اثناء النوم ولك تحياتى


----------



## zanabek1 (9 أغسطس 2010)

اولا كل عام وانت وكل من في المنتدي والقائمين علي كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان اعاده الله عليكم وعلينا وعلي الامه الاسلامية بالخير والبركة واشكركم علي الرد ولكم من اطيب التحية وبالتوفيق


----------



## الطيب محمد الطاهر (12 أغسطس 2010)

الخوة الاكارم جزاكم الله خيرا على ما تفضلتم به 
انا اسال عن ال air handling unin فالرجاء من ليه معلومات عن هذا الموضوع وطرق تصميمه افادتى مأجورا ومشكورا


----------



## samer24676 (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لجهودك عزيزي
هل يمكنك وضع افكار ورسوم توضيحية لاجزاء المكيف الداخلية المختلفة ولاعطال المكيفات وطريقة اصلاحها ولطرق املاء المكيفات بالغاز و والضغط الصحيح الواجب توافره للغاز
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## صامد ابو علاء (14 أغسطس 2010)

اخي الكريم شكرأ لك على الموضوع المميز


----------



## naiemelmansie (14 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم / الى الساده ادارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب والساده الاعضاء كلعام وانتم بخير بحلول شهر رمضان المبارك جعله الله عليكم وعلى الامه الاسلاميه باليمن والبركات وشكرا للاداره والاعضاء على المجهود الكبير وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## naiemelmansie (14 أغسطس 2010)

الطيب محمد الطاهر قال:


> الخوة الاكارم جزاكم الله خيرا على ما تفضلتم به
> انا اسال عن ال air handling unin فالرجاء من ليه معلومات عن هذا الموضوع وطرق تصميمه افادتى مأجورا ومشكورا


السلام عليكم / وحدة مناولة الهواء هى نفس نظرية وحدة الفان كويل ولاكن الفرق بينهم ان وحدة مناولة الهواء تستخدم للاماكن الكبيره اوالاماكن المطلوب تكييف خاص بها --- مثل غرف العمليات او المطاعم او صلات الافراح او مساحات كبيره -----وهى تحتوى على مبخر يعمل بالمياه المثلجه -- ومروحه كبيره وماتور كهرباء كبير ويركب عليهم طنابير ويستخدم سيور بينهم لتتم عملية الدوران ---ويتم توصيل الوحده مع وجارى من الصاج المجلفن ( الذنج ) لدفع الهواء داخل مجارى الصاج الى المكان المراد تكييفه == ويتم وضع الوحده فى غرفه خاصه بها خدمات المياه المثلجه والصرف على ان يكون بها مساحات من الجوانب لتتم عمليات الصيانه وممكن ايضا تركيبها بين السقف الخرسانه والسقف المعلق مع توصيل الخدمات ايضا ====ويتم حساب الكويل حسب طن التبريد المطلوب ودرجة حرارة الهواء واذا كان الهواء المستخدم فريش او استخدام الراجع ==ويتم اختيار المروحه حسب كمية الهواء المطلوبه وقدرة المقاومه لمساحه وطول وجارى الهواء = ويستخدم نوعين من المراوح -- وارد -- وباك وارد== وايضا يمكن استخدام انواع من الفلاتر وهى فلتر بدايه وباج فلتر وهيبا فلتر == اما التصميم فيرجع الى المكان المراد تكييفه == ويمكنك اختيار نموذج ويتم التصميم عليه ويمكنك المراسله من خلال المنتدى وشكرا


----------



## naiemelmansie (14 أغسطس 2010)

أحـمـــــــــــد قال:


> مل بالامكان أن تزودونا بمعلومات حول أجهزة التبريد المركز الانواع المواصفات المرغزبة وغير المرغوبه وكيف يتم الكشف عن غير المرغوب منها في موقع العمل .


السلام عليكم / جميعا انواع التكييف المركزى مطلوبه ومرغوبه وفى التصميم عليك اختيار النوع المناسب للمكان المناسب وذلك حسب الدراسه التصميميه والمواصفات المطلوبه وكود التصميم الخاص بالمدينه وظروف التشغيل --وشكرا


----------



## naiemelmansie (14 أغسطس 2010)

meryam_mimi قال:


> اريد ان أعرف ماهي برامج مستعملة في تصاميم هندسة التكييف وشكرا لمساعدتكم


تصميم التكييف المركزى يلزمه القراءه للاطلاع على القواعد الاساسيه من كتب هندسة التصميم اوطرح مشروع كنموزج للتصميم ويتم المتابعه على اساسه


----------



## naiemelmansie (14 أغسطس 2010)

ك


samer24676 قال:


> شكرا لجهودك عزيزي
> هل يمكنك وضع افكار ورسوم توضيحية لاجزاء المكيف الداخلية المختلفة ولاعطال المكيفات وطريقة اصلاحها ولطرق املاء المكيفات بالغاز و والضغط الصحيح الواجب توافره للغاز
> ولك جزيل الشكر


 هذا موضوع كبير جدا ويمكنك متابعة الزميله== تقوى الله ==لقد قامت بشرح هذا الموضوع


----------



## ركبى (15 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر على هذاء الشرح الجميل من انسان محترم


----------



## ركبى (16 أغسطس 2010)

اللة ينور عليك ير جل يا طيب


----------



## abubader (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## abubader (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## سميرسويدان (17 أغسطس 2010)

يسلمو


----------



## ahmed198474 (18 أغسطس 2010)

منتدى راقى ورائع وقسم فى منتهى الجمال


----------



## الاثير2 (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيل على هذا الموضوع


----------



## hon742010 (20 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالله الدباشي (22 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## موسى كريشان (26 أغسطس 2010)

انا مساعد فني تكييف واحاب المهنه ويا ريت تساعدوني واكون من الي فاهم % 100 وانا حاب استفييد منكو................. شكرا


----------



## لؤي البابلي (26 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## omarcomange (27 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورين على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## captin hema (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## mhmd mhmod (29 أغسطس 2010)

معلومات جميلة و جهد مشكور جعلة اللة زكاة علمكم وزادكم وايانا علما ان شاء اللة


----------



## سيد نور (30 أغسطس 2010)

لى طلب صغير اتمنى عرض دراسة جدوى مفصلة لانشاء شركة تجارة اجهزة التبريد والتكييف وجزاكم اللة خيرا نفعنا اللة بعلمكم وخبراتكم


----------



## التونى1 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم *
*اولا اشكر الاخت الفاضله (تقوى الله)على هذه الموضوع الممتاز والمفيد جدا *
*كما اشكراالاداريين مراقبين ومشرفين واكيد المهندسين وذوى الخبره المحترمين وبعد*
*عندى مشكله وانشاء الله حلها عندكم *
*عندى تكيف شباك كارير 1,5حصان اشتريته استعمال وتم تركيبه وبعد التركيب قمت بتشغيله اشتغل حوالى دقيقه او 2 وبعدها فصل تركته فتره وقمت بتشغيله مره اخرى اشتغل وفصل وعرفت السبب انه انخفاض الكهرباء وقررت اشترى مسبت 3 كليلو المشكله انى فى يوم وجت الكهرباء بحاله جيده فحبيت اجربه *
*قمت بتشغيله اشتغل بس بدون الكباس يعنى المراوح تشتغل والتبريد ولا الكباس لا يعمل *
*فكيت وحده التحكم علبه الكهرباء وجت طرفين سلك مفصولين؟مش راكبين ناحيه قطعه تشبه الكندنسر معرفش ممكن يكونو السبب ر ارجو الافاده وشكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## engalikhalilali (2 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## samehnosair (3 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم اللة خيرا وزاد اللة من علمك وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## arogan (3 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يا باشمهندس على الشرح الجميل الواضح والمفيد بارك الله فيك وكل عام وحضرتك بالف خير
امضاء arogan


----------



## saad saleh (3 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## naiemelmansie (4 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخوه الاعضا كل عام وانتم بخير وعيد سعيد


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (4 سبتمبر 2010)

تقرير جميل جدا و ذو معلومات غزرية و فيرة عن التكييف
م_حيدر سامي علم


----------



## عوض مبارك (6 سبتمبر 2010)

لا اعتقد ان الصورة التي توضح صورة صمام التمدد صحيحة بل تبين انها صورة للصمام الكهرومغناطيسي


----------



## deya_sabir (6 سبتمبر 2010)

بصراحه لم اجد اسهل من ذلك


----------



## بونو2000 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحت يا تقوي الله ممكن استفسر عن شي
انا كنت محتاج اعرف ايه الفرق بين ماتور التكيف وماتور التجميد
وازاي اقدر افرقهم من بعض
ارجو الاهتمام لاني اعمل بخبره ولا اعمل بعلم
وفيه معلومات كثيره بجد اتمني ان تفيدوني فيها
ولكي جذيل الشكر


----------



## محمودماهر (7 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا
**************************


----------



## بونو2000 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتوا يا جماعه عندي سؤال اخر انا عندي وحدة تجميد تم تنظيف الفلتر اكثر من مره ولكن دائما تعمل علي تجميع الرواسب وتقريبا كل ثلاثه شهور اعمل علي تغير الفلتر مع العلم ان الفريون 22
فما الحل لعلاج هذه المشكله وتجنب تغير الفلتر 
ولكم جذيل الشكر


----------



## فرحه دائمه (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*عندي استفسار ضروري تجاوبوني عليه*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته كل عام وانتم بخير وعيد سعيد على الجميع وعساكم من عواده 




عندي سوال واتمنى من اهل الخبره يجاوبون علي انا عندي مكيف اسبيلت نوعه ال جي و24 وحده لكن كثيره مشاكل فيه وكل ما اخلص من مشكله تطلع لي مشكله اخرى 
اول المشاكل اللي واجهتني عندي الهواء يطلع حا 
وجبنا حق التكيف قال الفريون يبغى له تعباءه وعبيناه
المشكله الثانيه وهي يثلج يني لمى افتح بنضف الشبك القاه ابيض زي الثلج ويطل اصوات زي الكسر قالوا عندك قطعه صغيره تركبينها في التكيف ما اعرف وش اسمها بالضبط بس سعرها 60 ريال سعودي
ثالث شي تطلع عندي فقط لمبه خضراء واحده فقط حقت التشغيل اما اللمبه الاخيرة طافيه 
تكفون يا اهل الخير والخبرة اللي عنده معلومه لايبخل علينا فيها لاني تعبت واخر شي بقشعه وارميه بالزباله:83:لانه طفشني كل يوم خراب وعله طالعه فيه


وشكرا والله يعطيكم الف عافيه


----------



## ossamaalghazali (9 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## fearless shahin (11 سبتمبر 2010)

متشكر جدا يا باش مهندس الموضوع جاااااااااااااااااااااااامد جدا بس رجاء التوضيح اكثر للمبتدئين امثالى


----------



## علاء احمد الخطيب (12 سبتمبر 2010)

:28:السلام عليكم
دى اول مشاركة لى فى المنتدى والشكر كلمة ضئيلة للمجهود المبذول من قبل اخوانى المهندسين وفقكم اللة عز وجل
ارجو من حضراتكم التركيز على موضوع التشيلارات وياريت يكون من الاف الى الياء بردو لأنى لسة مبتدا(الرسومات التوضيحية مهمه جدا جدا) مشكورييييييييييييييييييييين جدا


----------



## engmagid (12 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اضم صوتى الى اخى علاء احمد الخطيب 
عايزبن شرح لل chillers من حيث ال theory of operation , Selection and Installation
فى مجموعه من المحابس و المصافى و العدادت بتتركب على inlet and outlet هيا ايه
,و جزاكم الله عنا خير 
السلام عليكم *


----------



## Microbiologist (12 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن شرح او رسمه مبسطه لدائرة التكيف المركزى


----------



## ahmedramadanful (13 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## n-m-s (14 سبتمبر 2010)

اريد منكم طريقه كيفية تعبئه الفريون لجميع المكيفات ولكم مني جزيل الشكر ياليت مع الشرح


----------



## naiemelmansie (16 سبتمبر 2010)

Microbiologist قال:


> ممكن شرح او رسمه مبسطه لدائرة التكيف المركزى


السلامعليكم يجب الايضاح اى نوع من التكييف ال d.x او الاتشلر ونوع الدائره الميكانيكا او الغاز او المياه الابراج يجب التوضيح وشكرا


----------



## naiemelmansie (16 سبتمبر 2010)

n-m-s قال:


> اريد منكم طريقه كيفية تعبئه الفريون لجميع المكيفات ولكم مني جزيل الشكر ياليت مع الشرح


السلام عليكم / انواع الفريون كثيره وتختلف طرق الشحن من دائره الى اخرى فى ضغط الطرد وضغط السحب وذلك حسب نوع الفريون اما الدائره الميكانيكيه فهى واحده فى جميع الدوائر اذا كانت تبريد هواء او تبريد مياه وعمل الفاكيم ( سحب الهواء من الدائره ) لجميع الدوائر / ومثلا ضغط السحب فى التكييف بين 50 / 60 psi و فى الثلاجه بين 5/10 psi فى التجميد من 15 / الى 40 حسب نوع الفريون ودرجات التجميد المطلوبه ويوجد مع المعدات كتلوجات توضح هذا وشكرا


----------



## naiemelmansie (16 سبتمبر 2010)

engmagid قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اضم صوتى الى اخى علاء احمد الخطيب
> عايزبن شرح لل chillers من حيث ال theory of operation , selection and installation
> فى مجموعه من المحابس و المصافى و العدادت بتتركب على inlet and outlet هيا ايه
> ...


السلام عليكم / تصميم مستقل / التركيبات مستقله / التشغيل مستقل / والاختيار يكون مع التصميم / ومجموعة المحابس على الدخول والخروج مع التركيبات وايضا يوجد اعمال الصيانه واعمال العمرات والاحلال والتجديد وكل جزء له خبراته وشكرا


----------



## naiemelmansie (16 سبتمبر 2010)

علاء احمد الخطيب قال:


> :28:السلام عليكم
> دى اول مشاركة لى فى المنتدى والشكر كلمة ضئيلة للمجهود المبذول من قبل اخوانى المهندسين وفقكم اللة عز وجل
> ارجو من حضراتكم التركيز على موضوع التشيلارات وياريت يكون من الاف الى الياء بردو لأنى لسة مبتدا(الرسومات التوضيحية مهمه جدا جدا) مشكورييييييييييييييييييييين جدا


الاتشلارت / اجزاء التصميم /التركيبات /التشغيل / الصيانه / الاحلال والتجديد /العمرات ايهم تريد وشكرا


----------



## naiemelmansie (16 سبتمبر 2010)

بونو2000 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحتوا يا جماعه عندي سؤال اخر انا عندي وحدة تجميد تم تنظيف الفلتر اكثر من مره ولكن دائما تعمل علي تجميع الرواسب وتقريبا كل ثلاثه شهور اعمل علي تغير الفلتر مع العلم ان الفريون 22
> فما الحل لعلاج هذه المشكله وتجنب تغير الفلتر
> ولكم جذيل الشكر


السلام عليكم / يوجد فى الدائره رواسب وايضا اوحال فى الزيت يلزم غسيل الدائره جيدا والطرد بضغط النتروجين وتغيير الزيت وعمل فاكيم جيدا والشحن والتشغيل وشكرا


----------



## mushtaq f (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الرجاء المساعدة حول كيفية حساب احجام مجاري التكييف المركزي


----------



## علاء احمد الخطيب (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم
"المرء يعادى مايجهل" 
وانا جاهل تكييف وفى نفس الوقت عاوز اكون مهندس تصميم ومش عارف ابتدى منين كل الناس بتتكلم وكلو بيحمل برامج لحساب الاحمال الحرارية البرامج كتيييير خالص هوة انا لازم اعرف اشتغل على البرامج دى كلها ولا فيه برنامج معين ممكن اعرف اشتغل عليه يغنينى عن الباقى 
اما بانسبة للــ شيلارات فأنا معرفش هية بتعمل اية اعزرونى انا مدرستهاش حتى
قسما باللة انا لى الفخر انى احتكيت بناس زيكم لأنى عارف ان العيب مش فيكم العيب عندى انا 
كثرة المعلومات والبرامج برجلنى مش مخلينى عارف ابدأمنين حتى 
*


----------



## علاء احمد الخطيب (17 سبتمبر 2010)

انا اسف نسيت اشكر الناس كلها 
مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## علاء احمد الخطيب (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورييييييييييييين


----------



## أبويافا (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكورييييييييييييين*​


----------



## عمرو جمال محمد (17 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## elsony75 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

احتاج الي معرفة كيف يوصل الاويل دفرنشن


----------



## عمر عادل احمد (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mushtaq f (18 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجو من الاخوان المساعدة حول كييفية تصميم وحساب التكييف المركزي والمعادلات الحسابية والجداول الخاصة بها:76:


----------



## engmagid (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ياريت من الاخوه المهندسين شرح كيفيه حساب حمل التبريد خطوه بخطوه مع مثال توضيحى و رفع الجدوال الخاصه بعمليه ال design 
و اعطاءنا القيم المكتسبه بالخبره بدون اللجوء للجداول 
وجزاكم الله كل الخير عنا


----------



## ليلو كوم (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرا معلومات ممتازة ومفيدة


----------



## مستريورك (20 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## naiemelmansie (23 سبتمبر 2010)

علاء احمد الخطيب قال:


> *السلام عليكم*
> _*"المرء يعادى مايجهل" *_
> _*وانا جاهل تكييف وفى نفس الوقت عاوز اكون مهندس تصميم ومش عارف ابتدى منين كل الناس بتتكلم وكلو بيحمل برامج لحساب الاحمال الحرارية البرامج كتيييير خالص هوة انا لازم اعرف اشتغل على البرامج دى كلها ولا فيه برنامج معين ممكن اعرف اشتغل عليه يغنينى عن الباقى *_
> _*اما بانسبة للــ شيلارات فأنا معرفش هية بتعمل اية اعزرونى انا مدرستهاش حتى*_
> ...


انت لست جاهل ومادمت انهيت الدراسه فانت تعلم ولاكن فى حاجه الى خبره والخبره من خلال العمل والقراءه مع التوجيهات وانا حتى الان احاول رفع ملفات على المنتدى وعير مقبوله او غير عارف وفور تمكنى من رفع الملفات سوف اقدم الى سيادتكم مجموعة كتب قيمه عن التصميم مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## naiemelmansie (23 سبتمبر 2010)

mushtaq f قال:


> ارجو من الاخوان المساعدة حول كييفية تصميم وحساب التكييف المركزي والمعادلات الحسابية والجداول الخاصة بها:76:


احاول رفع كتب تصميم وغير مقبوله على المنتدى ولا اعرف السبب وسوف احاول مره اخرى


----------



## naiemelmansie (23 سبتمبر 2010)

elsony75 قال:


> احتاج الي معرفة كيف يوصل الاويل دفرنشن


الاويل دفرنشر له مخرجين الاول يتم توصيله على طرد طلمبة الزيت والثانى على سحب طلمبة الزيت ويوجد تدريج للضغط عليه يتم ضبط فرق الضغط واذا تساوت الضغوط هذا يعنى ان طلمبة الزيت على الضاغط لاتعمل ويتم فصل الضاغط اتوماتيكيا وهذا للحمايه


----------



## بكري الجوك (23 سبتمبر 2010)

هل يوجد وحدات معالجة هواء مركزية تعمل دون وصلها مع شيلر أو وحدة تكثيف تسمى وحدات البكج وماهو مبدأعملها


----------



## بكري الجوك (23 سبتمبر 2010)

هل يوجد وحدات معالجة هواء مركزية تعمل دون وصلها مع شيلر أو وحدة تكثيف تسمى وحدات البكج وماهو مبدأعملها


----------



## عبدالعال عطية (26 سبتمبر 2010)

Brothers and sisters: Are there any technology now to produce equipment and refrigeration equipment and air conditioning modern do not use Dwagguet or cups and her are sufficient high any practical and economical and is used in commercial and industrial refrigeration is still science bibliography when the cooling media (freon gas fuels), which requires the pistons and the quantities enormous power?

Please advise us, may Allah reward you and thank you


----------



## عبدالعال عطية (26 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخوة والاخوات : هل هناك من تقنية الان لانتاج معدات واجهزة تبريد و تكييف حديثة لا تستخدم ضواغغط او كبايات ولها كفاة عالية اى عملية واقتصادية و تستخدم فى التبريد التجارى والصناعى ام لا زال العلم ثبتا عند وسائط التبريد (غاز الفريون بأنواعه) والذى يحتاج ال كباسات وكميات هائلة من الطاقة الكهربية؟
أفيدونا أفادكم الله وشكرا


----------



## عبدالعال عطية (26 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخوة والاخوات : هل هناك من تقنية الان لانتاج معدات واجهزة تبريد و تكييف حديثة لا تستخدم ضواغغط او كباسات ولها كفاة عالية اى عملية واقتصادية و تستخدم فى التبريد التجارى والصناعى ام لا زال العلم ثبتا عند وسائط التبريد (غاز الفريون بأنواعه) والذى يحتاج ال كباسات وكميات هائلة من الطاقة الكهربية؟
أفيدونا أفادكم الله وشكرا


----------



## Eng.Ihab_Mansour (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور بارك الله فيك*


----------



## م.أحمد فارع (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## زياد كرم (27 سبتمبر 2010)

هل يمكنني معرفه سعه الضاغط من lra 




نبون قال:


> كيف اعراف قوة اطاغط فى اثلا جة او المكيف:20:


----------



## زياد كرم (27 سبتمبر 2010)

نوع التشلر mcquay تكثيف مياهCOOLING TOWER نوع الضاغط سنتر فيكل ومعرفه دوره مركب التبريد 134a ودوره تبريد الزيت






naiemelmansie قال:


> :20::20:=====اخىبرجاء تحديد نوع الاتشلر حيث يوجد عدت انواع 1-تكثيف هواء 2- تكثيف مياه 3- نوع الضاغط حيث يوجد انواع 1- حلزونى 2- ترددى 3-اللامركزى -سنترفيكل- مع تحياتى


----------



## زياد كرم (27 سبتمبر 2010)

ماهي انواع صمامات التمدد وكيفيه عملها







عوض مبارك قال:


> لا اعتقد ان الصورة التي توضح صورة صمام التمدد صحيحة بل تبين انها صورة للصمام الكهرومغناطيسي


----------



## naiemelmansie (27 سبتمبر 2010)

عبدالعال عطية قال:


> الاخوة والاخوات : هل هناك من تقنية الان لانتاج معدات واجهزة تبريد و تكييف حديثة لا تستخدم ضواغغط او كباسات ولها كفاة عالية اى عملية واقتصادية و تستخدم فى التبريد التجارى والصناعى ام لا زال العلم ثبتا عند وسائط التبريد (غاز الفريون بأنواعه) والذى يحتاج ال كباسات وكميات هائلة من الطاقة الكهربية؟
> أفيدونا أفادكم الله وشكرا


 نعم راجع كتابات المهندس حلاوه وشكرا


----------



## naiemelmansie (27 سبتمبر 2010)

زياد كرم قال:


> هل يمكنني معرفه سعه الضاغط من lra


 معرفة سعة الضاغط من الموديل وكتالوج الشركه الصانعه او من الامبير عند التشغيل


----------



## naiemelmansie (27 سبتمبر 2010)

زياد كرم قال:


> ماهي انواع صمامات التمدد وكيفيه عملها


صمامات التمدد هامه جدا فى دائرة التبريد وبدونها لايتم التبريد بل يحدث تدمىر للضاغط وتلف كبير وايضا الماسوره الشعريه وانا لايمكنى رفع صور او رسومات ولا اعرف السبب


----------



## مصطفى الحداد (29 سبتمبر 2010)

اريد محاضرات توضيحية لنظام الصحي وشبكة تغذية المياه


----------



## hisham dafalla (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنى خيرا


----------



## s3dee (3 أكتوبر 2010)

سؤال :المواد العازله المستخدمه في ثلجات التخزين .......مع مرعاة (التكلفه,والكفاءه)
سؤال: نوع المصابيح المستخدمه في ثلجات التخزين.والمخزن الي يأوي الثلاجه
سؤال:كيفية تخزين البرتقال من حيث(cv,الزمن,الخ......)
سؤال:تصميم الجدران المقترح


----------



## الطيبه (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الرجاء معلومات عن المستودعات المبرده (الضواغط)


----------



## شبيب صالح (3 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذي اول مشاركة لي ف هذا المنتدي الادبي الفني المتميز 

أتمنا ان استفيد وأفيد ف نفس الوقت

معلومات قيمه ومفيدة جدا وتدل على تميز طارحيها


----------



## abood201028 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد الغنيمى احمد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abopraa (10 أكتوبر 2010)

فين الدوائر الكهربيه بتاع الاجهزه يا جماعه كده الموضوع ناقص


----------



## eng.moohamed (11 أكتوبر 2010)

معلومات مفيدة جدا ونرجو المزيدفى مواضيع أخرى


----------



## eng.moohamed (11 أكتوبر 2010)

برجاء شرح كنترول الشيلر


----------



## eng.moohamed (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على المعلومات المفيدة وجعلك عونا وزخرا الآمه الاسلامية


----------



## البصراوي2 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

الف رحمة لوالديك مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## salih9 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*احسنت بارك الله فيك

وبيض الله وجهك

والى الامام​*


----------



## naiemelmansie (12 أكتوبر 2010)

زياد كرم قال:


> نوع التشلر mcquay تكثيف مياهcooling tower نوع الضاغط سنتر فيكل ومعرفه دوره مركب التبريد 134a ودوره تبريد الزيت


 ارجو تحديد المعلومه المطلوبه بالضبط وشكرا


----------



## naiemelmansie (12 أكتوبر 2010)

s3dee قال:


> سؤال :المواد العازله المستخدمه في ثلجات التخزين .......مع مرعاة (التكلفه,والكفاءه)
> سؤال: نوع المصابيح المستخدمه في ثلجات التخزين.والمخزن الي يأوي الثلاجه
> سؤال:كيفية تخزين البرتقال من حيث(cv,الزمن,الخ......)
> سؤال:تصميم الجدران المقترح


المواد العازله هى الواح البانل ويوجد كثفات مختلفه حسب درجات الحراره المطلوبه انواع المصبيح عاديه او ان وجد مصاب يح حراريه ماوى الغرفه عرفه عاديه مبانى وبداخلها البانل


----------



## naiemelmansie (12 أكتوبر 2010)

eng.moohamed قال:


> برجاء شرح كنترول الشيلر


اخى العزيز /كنترول الاتشلر ات القديمه ميكانيكل كنترول ويحتوى على كونتكترات وريلىهات وبرشرات و مجموعة اجهزة حمايه حراريه وضواغط زيت وترموستاتات مراحل للدرجات وكل هذا مرسوم فى لوحة ديجرام وكل شركه لها تصميم مختلف وللاطلاع على الدائره الرجوع للشركه بالموديل والاتشلرات الحديثه تختلف حيث تحتوى على سنسورات فى جميع الاتشلر وكروت تشغيل وشاشه بيان ( ميكرو بروسيسور ) وايضا كل شركه لهل نظام فى التصميم وشكرا


----------



## naiemelmansie (12 أكتوبر 2010)

الطيبه قال:


> الرجاء معلومات عن المستودعات المبرده (الضواغط)


المستودعات المبرده تتكون من غرفه من البانل يتم اختيار كثافة البانل حسب درجات حرارة الغرفه المطلوبه صفر + او صفر _ ويحتسب قدرة الضاغط حسب مساحة الغرفه ودرجة الحراره المطلوبه وايضا نوع الفريون وكل بلد لها كود للعمل به وعلى اساسه تكون الجداول وشكرا


----------



## سميرسويدان (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## أيمن نعمان (13 أكتوبر 2010)

حفظك الله


----------



## عبد العزيز عيسي (13 أكتوبر 2010)

التكييف الصحراوي وليس الفري ستاند فان الفري ستاند هو الوحدة الدولابية اما التكييف الصحراوى فيعمل علي الماء او الماء والثلج وهو صالح فقط للمناطق الجافة حيث انة يعتمد علي رفع نسبة الرطوبة في الهواء ويحول الحرارة المحسوسة الي حرارة غير محسوسة ويجب ان يكون المكان المكييف بهذة الطريقة مفتوح علي الهواء الخارجى للتخلص من الرطوبة المضافة عن طريق الجهاز


----------



## Eng gamal1 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس محمد على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ba20055 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## مطور ميكا (16 أكتوبر 2010)

كيف نفحص غاز المكيف السبليت


----------



## حسين دراج (17 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز ابن العميد
بعد التحية

ارجو تبليغ السلام لكل العاملين على دوام الملتقى وبعد

اذا كان لدينا شيلر 1000 طن تبريد ويراد وصل معه على ذات المجمع header شيلر اقل منه 350 طن تبريد
هل يمكن ذلك و كيف؟
اطال الله في عمركم ورحم الله موتاكم 
والسلام


----------



## أحمد النابلي (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أسامه أحمد يوسف (18 أكتوبر 2010)

هل يمكن استخدام طاقة الشمس في مجال التبريد من خلال استخدامها في تبخير وسيط التبرد ومن ثم استخدام دارة التبريد المعروفه أرجو الرد


----------



## fantomas (18 أكتوبر 2010)

معلومات قيمة وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## naiemelmansie (18 أكتوبر 2010)

حسين دراج قال:


> الاخ العزيز ابن العميد
> بعد التحية
> 
> ارجو تبليغ السلام لكل العاملين على دوام الملتقى وبعد
> ...


السلام عليكم /نعم يمكن هذا مع عمل طلمبات سكندرى وبرمرى وذلك لاختلاف القدرات وعمل طلمبات اخرى على الخطوط الفرعيه


----------



## حسين دراج (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا اخ نعيم 
واطال الله في عمركم 
وارجو المزيد في هذا الموضوع


----------



## م/ أبو أحمد (19 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

لقد لاحظت إختفاء معرفات عزيزة لبعض المهندسين الأفاضل

ممن غمرونا بعلمهم وخبرتهم منذ مدة طويلة

كما إفتقدنا مداخلات وتعقيبات الأخوة المشرفين..

وبقيت معظم تساؤلات وإستفسارات أصدقاء الملتقى بلا إجابات

ورغم ذلك فإننى أطرح إستفسارا لعلى أجد له إجابة 

لدى أصحاب الخبرة

1) ماهى أنواع المحابس والصمامات الواجب تركيبها على
 مواسير المياه المثلجة (خطوط التغذية والراجع لوحدة الملف
 والمروحة / مناولة الهواء ؟؟

2) لدينا وحدة مناولة هواء المفترض وضعهاعلى سطح أحد المبانى ، ولدواعى هندسية .. هل يمكن نقلها على الأرض بجوار المبنى ؟؟ وما هى الإشتراطات ؟؟

جزاكم الله خيرا

=======================​


----------



## ابراهيم الخالدي (21 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام عليكم انا ابراهيم الخالدي من الاردن تخصص تكييف وتبريد وبحاجه لبعض المعلومات كبحث للدكتور يا ريت المساعده من الاخوه اعضاء المنتدى 1)فاصل الزيت 2)مراكم الغاز 3)خزان السائل وجزازكم الله كل خير


----------



## م/ أبو أحمد (22 أكتوبر 2010)

م/ أبو أحمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​
> 
> لقد لاحظت إختفاء معرفات عزيزة لبعض المهندسين الأفاضل​
> ممن غمرونا بعلمهم وخبرتهم منذ مدة طويلة​
> ...


 
من يتطوع للإجابة عن إستفسارى؟


----------



## agep (22 أكتوبر 2010)

لك كل تالشكر


----------



## anasm7mad (23 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد معامل انتقال الحرارة للمواد لو سمحتم


----------



## حسين دراج (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ASHRAE Handbook - Fundamentals tabulates the thermal resistance of many common materials used in constructing walls, roofs, ceiling, and floors.
For example : light weight concrete block( R = 2 ft 2 xhrxf/Btu)


----------



## حسين دراج (23 أكتوبر 2010)

الاحب المهندسين في الملتقى

بعد السلام 

كيف نوصل تشيلر 11 كيلو فولت بالمحطة الرئيسية 
أخبرونا 
أطال الله أعماركم


----------



## ابراهيم موسي 56 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

تربت يداك


----------



## mamod. (24 أكتوبر 2010)

النشادر


----------



## br.ahmed7 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور ع الموضوع الجميل جدا وهذا اول رد لي


----------



## المثنى خالد محمد (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور ياباش مهندس جزءاك الله خير ومتعك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## حسين دراج (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخوة في الملتقى 
السلام عليكم

استوقفني موقع يعرض التبريد والتكيف بطريقة الفيديو على اليو تيوب


http://crepitno2.dnsd.be/kff9p.htm
فأرجو المعذرة ان مر عليكم وارجو الافادة ان شاهدتموه
والسلام


----------



## mamod. (25 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكر الخوه الكرام


----------



## جدتى (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدا على هذا الموضوع وانشاء الله جارى التحميل واشكرك على هذا الموضوع بارك الله فيك واعانك على فعل الخير لجميع الناس


----------



## naiemelmansie (27 أكتوبر 2010)

م/ أبو أحمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​
> 
> لقد لاحظت إختفاء معرفات عزيزة لبعض المهندسين الأفاضل​
> ممن غمرونا بعلمهم وخبرتهم منذ مدة طويلة​
> ...


 انواع المحابس هى هانى ويل كرين اوميجا وكثير غيرها وحدة الهواء نعم يمكن وضعها فى اى مكان ولاكن يجب مراجعة حساب اطوال مجارى الهواء من الوحده الى المكان المراد تكييفه ومقاومة المروحه بسكال لطرد الهواء واذا كانت الطول اكبر من مقاومة الهواء لن تصل كمية الهواء المطلوبه الى المكان المراد تكييفه


----------



## naiemelmansie (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم الخالدي قال:


> سلام عليكم انا ابراهيم الخالدي من الاردن تخصص تكييف وتبريد وبحاجه لبعض المعلومات كبحث للدكتور يا ريت المساعده من الاخوه اعضاء المنتدى 1)فاصل الزيت 2)مراكم الغاز 3)خزان السائل وجزازكم الله كل خير



فاصل الزيت عباره عن وعاء بداجله عوامه يتم تركيبه على طرد الضاغط ووظيفته فصل الزيت من الغاز قبل دخوله المكثف واعادته الى الضاغط وذلك لان دخول الزيت الى دائرة التبريد يضعف من قدرتها 2 - خزان السائل يوجد نوعان الاول يوضع فى نهاية المكثف يستقبل السائل من المكثف ويقوم بادخاله الى المبخر سائل كامل وذلك لجودة التبريد والثانى خزان يتم تركيبه فى نهاية دائرة التبريد يستقبل السائل من المبخر سائل وبخار ويعمل على ادخاله الى الضاغط بخار وذلك لحماية الضاغط 3 - السؤال رقم 3 غير مفهوم وشكرا​


----------



## ali kadhim (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## raheeq al-wareed (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم,,


----------



## على الغول (30 أكتوبر 2010)

اخوتى الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اريد كتاب باللغة العربية عن تكييف السيارات


----------



## محمد ابوعوض (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*تحدي الى مهندسي التكييف والتبريد*

الرجاء تزويدي بعملية حساب كاملة للتكييف لبيت من طابقين شاملة عملية الحساب يدويا(مستخدما القوانين) لكل جزء فيه

وله جزيل الشكر والاجر


----------



## حسين دراج (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ أبو عوض 

يرجى الاطلاع على الموقع التالي لشركة ترينhttp://www.trane.com/Commercial/DNA/View.aspx?i=446

ولقد وصلت الى كتاب من مجموعتهم تشرح ماتريد 

حاول

سلام


----------



## م محمد ابوالفتوح (31 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## oataya (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*
Smaller room air conditioners (i.e., those drawing less than 7.5 amps of electricity) can be plugged into any 15- or 20-amp, 115-volt household circuit that is not shared with any other major appliances. Larger room air conditioners (i.e., those drawing more than 7.5 amps) need their own dedicated 115-volt circuit. The largest models require a dedicated 230-volt circuit.*


----------



## naiemelmansie (1 نوفمبر 2010)

حسين دراج قال:


> الاخ أبو عوض
> 
> يرجى الاطلاع على الموقع التالي لشركة ترينhttp://www.trane.com/commercial/dna/view.aspx?i=446
> 
> ...


 ممتاز جدا هذا الموقع شكرا لك يا اخى مع التوفيق:20::75::56:


----------



## ابلاراض (1 نوفمبر 2010)

لدي مكيف هواء نوع جبسون منزلي يبرد فقط ولم يخرج الهواء الساخن منه ولم اعرف برمجة الرموت من البارد الى الساخن اريد حل


----------



## fahad0742 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## حسين الصبر (4 نوفمبر 2010)

يارب


----------



## م/ أبو أحمد (6 نوفمبر 2010)

naiemelmansie قال:


> انواع المحابس هى هانى ويل كرين اوميجا وكثير غيرها وحدة الهواء نعم يمكن وضعها فى اى مكان ولاكن يجب مراجعة حساب اطوال مجارى الهواء من الوحده الى المكان المراد تكييفه ومقاومة المروحه بسكال لطرد الهواء واذا كانت الطول اكبر من مقاومة الهواء لن تصل كمية الهواء المطلوبه الى المكان المراد تكييفه


 
===============================

أشكر لك تواصلك أخى نعيم ومبادرتك بالرد على الإستفسار

ولكن يبدو أن الإستفسار لم يكن واضحا ، لأننى لا أسأل عن ماركات

المحابس أو الصمامات ، ولكننى أتساءل عن النوع من حيث الوظيفة

بمعنى : ماهية المحابس أو الصمامات التى يجب تركيبها على خط التغذية؟

 وماهى المحابس أو الصمامات التى يجب تركيبها على خط الراجع؟

gate valve-3 way valve- double regulating valve....etc

ولازلت أطمع فى تعقيبات أهل الخبرة... مع وافر الشكر

=======================​


----------



## طموح2 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد معرفه سبب ارتفاع حرارة كابل تغذية المكيف ومن ثم يفصل الكمبريسور


----------



## naiemelmansie (8 نوفمبر 2010)

طموح2 قال:


> اريد معرفه سبب ارتفاع حرارة كابل تغذية المكيف ومن ثم يفصل الكمبريسور


 ارتفاع حرارة الكابل بسبب صغر حجم الكابل ويحسب كل 3 امبير 1مليمتر مع اضافة 1 او 2 مليمتر ذياده بمعنى اذا كان جهاز التكييف 15 امبير يحسب 15 ÷ 3 = 5 مليمتر + 1 مليمتر = 6 مليمتر


----------



## naiemelmansie (8 نوفمبر 2010)

م/ أبو أحمد قال:


> ===============================​
> 
> أشكر لك تواصلك أخى نعيم ومبادرتك بالرد على الإستفسار​
> ولكن يبدو أن الإستفسار لم يكن واضحا ، لأننى لا أسأل عن ماركات​
> ...


يتم تركيب محابس البوابه على خط الدخول والخروج وذلك للاتشلرات والطلمبات وفى خط خروج الاتشلر يتم تركيب محبس اتزان ووظيفته عند الغلق او الفتح يحدد كمية المياه الازم خروجها من الاتشلر وهى الدلتا بى اما الثرى واى يتم استخدامه فى وحدات مناولة الهواء على الهوك اب ووظيفته يسمح بدخول المياه الى الوحده وعندما يصل الهواء الى درجة البروده المطلوبه يغلق المياه عن الوحده ويسمح برجوع المياه الى الشبكه وهذه العمليه يتم التحكم فيها عن طريق دائرة كنترول كهربائى وشكرا


----------



## shpm (15 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات المفيدة انشاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هيشه (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ماهو الفرق بين فاصل الزيت strap وفاصل الزيت separator


----------



## AbuMshari (17 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكر جميع الاعضاء على المشاركات ولكن كثرة التداخلات تسبب تعارض في المعلومات واكثر المواضيع مكرره وهناك بعض النقاط لم تتم الاشارة اليها مطلقا مثال على ذلك BTUطبعا لم يتم التطرق لها الى الان وما تعنيه وكيفية حسابها
ايضا لم يتم استخدام الصور المتحركه animationوذلك حتى يتسنى للقارئ البسيط الاستيعاب بسرعه
هذا مااردت التنويه عنه ولكم تحياتي وانتظر المزيد من الاعضاء المميزين


----------



## moaied (18 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
شرح لطيف و علمي ومفيد


----------



## attahir (19 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا الف خير ...الموضوع مفيد للغاية لكني أطلب معلومات عن نظام تبريد وتكييف السيارات والالات الثقيلة بشي من التفصيل -- دورة الغاز ودورة الكهرباء ... مع فائق التقدير والاحترام


----------



## mohswn omr (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور ولكن عندى إختراع التبريد العكسى وهلى طريقة استخدم بها كمية فريون بسيطة جدا وبتغير مسا الهواء من الممكن ان ابرد استاد كرة مغلق بتكلفة فاتورة الكهرباء كا تكلفة ثلاجة منزلية


----------



## sammarfree (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود طيب


----------



## كود36 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله عنى كل خير


----------



## naiemelmansie (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## eng_mohamedmasoud (23 نوفمبر 2010)

شغل جميل جدا


----------



## مكن193745628 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

شكر خاص على الذى قدمتموه


----------



## مكن193745628 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*[email protected]*

مشروع تكييف كامل يعمل بالتشللر به جميع ملفات الحسابات (excel, elite, taco & drawings)


تقوى الله قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> الاخوة الكرام ...
> ولتكن البداية بالهدف ، الفكرة الساسية ، الدورة الاساسية للتبريد .
> الدرس الاول
> ...


----------



## احمد محمد هادى (25 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكركم على هذه المعلومات القيمة جزاكم الله خيرا ولى طلب الا وهو اريد من الاخوة الاعزاء من لدية فكرة عن مقايسة لعملية تكييف مركزى مساحتة 260متر الواجهة شمالية شرقية بدلا من تركيب اكثر من تكييف فى المكان ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد محمد هادى (25 نوفمبر 2010)

ما راى حضراتكم فى المكيفات التىتستخدم الماءالبارد وتاثيرها على الصحة العامة؟ ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (25 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله لك


----------



## Eng\Ashraf (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جززاك الله خيرا


----------



## miss qataria (29 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكورة اختي تقوى الله ع الموضوع بس ياريت تفيديني وتعطيني فكرة عن التكييف السنترال المعروف بالتكييف المركزي لاني قادمه على بناء فله وارغب بالتكييف المركزي بس ياريت تبينين لي مميزاته 
لج مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## بن شايف (30 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي بشار على المعلومات


----------



## عمر1212 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي المجهود المبذول


----------



## محمد علواني (2 ديسمبر 2010)

بجد مجهود راااااائع بارك الله فيكم واكثر الله من امثالكم اناعضو جديد احب ان اشكركم على مجهودكم الطيب وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmad4 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم...في البدية احب اشكر المهندس بشا طاهر على هذة المعلومات القيمة واتمنى له الموفقية والنجاح باذن اللة تعالى ......وشكرا


----------



## mohamed_gaber-334 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد كيفية حساب الحمل الحراري لقاعة ندوات لجهاز تكييف


----------



## mohamed_gaber-334 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

القاعة ابعادها 10*7*5 متر


----------



## الحسينى. (7 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## هواتفي (8 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد لطيف علي حسين (11 ديسمبر 2010)

هل تعلم ان هناك من استخدم مياه الابار للتبريد وكما نعلم ان درجة باطن الارض منخفضة مما يجعل فرق في درجات الحرارة


----------



## عاشق تراب القدس (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود رئع 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## naiemelmansie (14 ديسمبر 2010)

بالتوفيق للجميع انشاء الله ومبدرات جيدهفى المعلومات


----------



## alfreed (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*أسعدنا كثيرا بمعلوماتك وأتمنى النجاح لك فى حياتك العملية فى داخل البلاد وخارجها شكرا*


----------



## مستريورك (15 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## diwi (15 ديسمبر 2010)

merci


----------



## nana200342000 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير عن هذه المعلومات


----------



## rachid19668 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم مواضيع جيدة ومفيدة


----------



## عداي 55 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك ومجهود الطيب 
اريد منكم محاضرات الفصل الاول لمواد المرحلة الاولى لتنقنبات التبريد والتكيف 
كوني طالب مرحلة اولى هندسة تبريد وتكيف 
واذا امكن محاضرات بالعربي والانكليزي


----------



## عماد مصاروة (16 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة


----------



## علي الشمرتي (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جيدجداً بس عايزلو تفصيل


----------



## علي الشمرتي (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم يا أخواني المهندسين اريد تقرير عن ورشة التبريد وأدوات القياس فيها


----------



## رامى حسن محمد (19 ديسمبر 2010)

نرجو شرح تفصيلى لعمليات تركيب التكييف المركزى


----------



## ahmad huseen (19 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا صديقي


----------



## البرنس حسن (20 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات المفيده


----------



## النت سات (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## naiemelmansie (22 ديسمبر 2010)

_شكرا للجميع مع التوفيق_


----------



## مناف79 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ او الأخت صاحب البحث السلام عليكم هل يمكن ان احصل على اهم الطرق التي تؤدي الى معرفةحجم الكمبريسر وماهي العلامات الدالة عليه اتمنى ان لااكون انسانا ثقيلا عليكم لانه الدخول الأول لي في موقعكم الكريم بحضوركم


----------



## naiemelmansie (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## sanad mohamed (31 ديسمبر 2010)

لكم منى جزيل شكرى وجزاكم االله خير الجزاء اخوك سند0م/تكييف مركزى


----------



## جون سينا1 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككورررررررررررر على الافاده الرائعه
بارك الله فيككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## السعيدى نت (1 يناير 2011)

مجهود اكثر من رائع الف شكر
ونتظر منك المزيد


----------



## naiemelmansie (2 يناير 2011)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## جون سينا1 (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (3 يناير 2011)

سلام عليكم اخواني المهنسين التبريد بعدمشاهدت العرض الرائع المدعم بل صورفي التكييف اريدان اضع معلومه لتعريف بشكل مبسط لننوعين المذكورين اذارغبنا اختيارالمقاس المناسب لكميه التبريدللحيزالمرادتبريده بشكل مبسط علينا اخذمقاس الغرفه مثلااذاكانت مثلاحجمها4*4بعمليه حسابيه سهله سيكون مقاس الغرفه 16متراذن نجعل لكل متر1000وحده من كميه التبريدليصبح لدينا16000الف وحده نحتاجهالتبريدهذه الغرفه اذاعرض امامنا في معرض مكييفات من النوعين المذكوره في الصورلمقاسات 12000/

(18000)/24000سنختار للغرفه 4*4التي اشرنا اليه فل مثال السابق سنجدانسب مقاس لختياره لهاذه الغرفه مكييف مقاس 18000وحده تمنياتي لاخوتي الطلبه بمزيدمن التوفيق فني ابن عوف


----------



## ابوعمادبيومى (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا للاخ الكريم وجزاك اللة عنى خير


----------



## ابوعمادبيومى (8 يناير 2011)

عندى مشكلة فى ثلاجة كريازى تم شحنها من حوالى شهرين وهيا بيحصل فيها سدد بالفلتر كل فترة بعد فصلها عن التيار بكام ساعة ترجع تشتغل لمدتة كام يوم ويرجع يحصل السدد من جديد ارجو الافادة بسرعة وشكرا


----------



## 65sayed (9 يناير 2011)

الاخوة الكرام : انا اعمل فى شركة انتاج كباسات (ضواغط ) فى حالة اى استفسار عن اى معلومة انا مستعد


----------



## hamkoush (10 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خير على هذه المعلومات المفيده


----------



## قاسم نصر (10 يناير 2011)

نشكر الأخ الكريم على هذه المشاركة القيمة
وفقك الله


----------



## عامر86 (10 يناير 2011)

ماهي الطرق المستخدمة في حساب حجم المبخر وحجم المكثف ( كاطوال واقطار ) وكذلك الطرق المعتمدة في حساب حجم (expantion valve)


----------



## showgi100 (14 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الكرام تحية واحترام​احتاج اليى (RefProp version 9) لعمل توصيلة مع 
( cycle-tempo software progeram )​مع خالص شكرى​


----------



## naiemelmansie (14 يناير 2011)

عامر86 قال:


> ماهي الطرق المستخدمة في حساب حجم المبخر وحجم المكثف ( كاطوال واقطار ) وكذلك الطرق المعتمدة في حساب حجم (expantion valve)


 يوجد برنامج على موقع اخوان رزق يخص هذا الموضوع واذا لم تجده سوف ارسله اليك لانه عندى مشكله فى الرفع


----------



## eng.moohamed (15 يناير 2011)

رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmedsaied (16 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## A HASSAN (16 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالمهيمن1 (17 يناير 2011)

كيفية قياس أطراف محرك المكيف


----------



## ألسندبااد البحري (18 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن مساعدة اني مهندس في احد الدوائر الحكومية وطلب مني تصميم مخازن تبريد لحفظ الخظروات هل ممكن مساعدتي وطول في العرض 30 في 50 متر.ولكم الاجر والثواب ...


----------



## فواززززز (18 يناير 2011)

اريدتحميل المنهج السعودي لتكيف والتبريد


----------



## naiemelmansie (19 يناير 2011)

فواززززز قال:


> اريدتحميل المنهج السعودي لتكيف والتبريد


هل تقصد الكود السعودى فى التكييف


----------



## naiemelmansie (19 يناير 2011)

ألسندبااد البحري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن مساعدة اني مهندس في احد الدوائر الحكومية وطلب مني تصميم مخازن تبريد لحفظ الخظروات هل ممكن مساعدتي وطول في العرض 30 في 50 متر.ولكم الاجر والثواب ...


50 × 30 = 1500 متر مطلوب الارتفاع ودرجة الحراره غرفة التبريد واجواء المنطقه المستخدم فيها الغرفه وتبريد المكثف هواء او مياه واذا كنت خارج مصر يجب الالتزام بكود البلد المتواجد فيها وسوف ارسل لك كود التصميم والله الموفق


----------



## naiemelmansie (19 يناير 2011)

عبدالمهيمن1 قال:


> كيفية قياس أطراف محرك المكيف


قياس اطراف المحرك ممكن بالاوم وكل ملف داخلى من طرفين يقاس بالاوم ويعطى مقاومه واذا لم يعطى مقاومه يعنى محترق وكل ملف يقاس مع الجسم واذا اعطى مقاومه يكون المحرك تالف والله الموفق


----------



## mhmoud_elmasry18 (23 يناير 2011)

:75:ممتاز الشرح


----------



## mhmoud_elmasry18 (23 يناير 2011)

:63:يقاس الكباس باى طرف مع جسم الكباس واذا تم القياس مع الارضى فيكون محروق


----------



## abdalmonem (23 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ليا سؤال لو سمح الأخوه الافاضل اللى عندهم علم يجاوبونى عليه 
عندى مشروع راكب فيه تكييف شباك وتكيف جدارى (المشهور سبليت ) سؤالى عن الصرف المكيف الشباك تقريبا ما فيش مياه صرف ناتج عنه والعكس فى المكيفات الجداريه ينتج عنها ماء صرف بصوره طبيعيه وملحوظه مع ان فكرة العمل واحده يا ترى ايه السبب ؟


----------



## الفتاح (23 يناير 2011)

الف شكررررررر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## mohamed el-hadi1 (23 يناير 2011)

شكرا سيدي على هذه الدروس.


----------



## جمال الحباك (24 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## naiemelmansie (24 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## جون سينا1 (25 يناير 2011)

باركه الله على هذه الجهود الرائعه 
وانا معجب جدا في هذه المواضيع
الممتازه الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## جون سينا1 (25 يناير 2011)

*معدات خاصة بقسم هندسه التبريد والتكييف*

معدات التبريد​*5/1 الضواغط compressor s*
*5/1/1 استخدامات الضواغط *

تقوم ضواغط التبريد بعملية ضغط وسيط التبريد وهو فى حالته الغازية لرفع درجة حرارته وضغطه 0 ثم يتم تمريره فى المكثف لتحويله من الحالة الغازية إلى الحالة السائلة وتجميعه فى خزان سائل التبريد ومن خلال بعض الأجهزة المركبة على مواسير دوائر التبريد يمر سائل التبريد إلى المبخرات evaporator S ( مبردات الهواء للحيز المبرد أو المبخرات المغمورة فى أحواض صناعة الثلج مثلاً00) من خلال صمام انتشار فينخفض ضغط ودرجة حرارة وسيط التبريد بداخل المبخرات مما يحدث الانتقال الحرارى بين وسيط التبريد البارد وجو المخزن فى الثلاجات أو المياه المراد تحويلها إلى ثلج فى مصانع إنتاج الثلج ، أو المادة المراد تبريدها عامه 0 وبإنتقال الحرارة إلى وسيط التبريد يتحول مره أخرى إلى الحالة الغازيه ليصل إلى الضاغط ليعاد ضغطه مره أخرى وتستمر الدوره 0
*5/1/2 أنواع الضواغط *
- ضواغط تردديه compressor sreciprocat ing 
- ضواغط طاردة مركزيهcompressor scentrifuga l
- ضواغط دورانيهcombressor srotary
*- ضواغط حلزونية compressor sscrew *

*- ضواغط حلزونية دوراه compressor sscroll *

- ضواغط ترسية gear compressor s 
*وعادة ما تدار هذه الضواغط بواسطة محركات كهربائية . وتكون طرق اتصال جسم الضاغط بجسم المحرك واحدة من الآتى :- *

*1- النوع المفتوح  open type ويكون فية جسم الضاغط منفصلاً عن جسم المحرك والاتصال بينهما أما مباشر direct coupling أو غير مباشر عن طريـق السيــور*

*belt driven .*


*2- النوع النصف مقفل semi hermetic  ويكون فية الضاغط والمحرك الكهربائى داخل جسم واحد مصنع بطريقه تسمح بإجراء أعمال الصيانة للضاغط .*

*3- النوع المقفل hermetic ويكون فية الضاغط والمحرك داخل غلاف معدنى مغلق ومحكم تماماً ولا يسمح بإجراء الصيانة .*

*ويجب أن يثبت على كل ضاغط بطاقة معدنية تشتمل على:- *

* بلد المنشأ – المصنع المنتج – الطراز – الرقم المسلسل للتصنيع – سنه الإنتاج – أعتماد الجهة التى قامت بإجراء الأختبارات بالمصنع المنتج - نوع الضاغط - نوع وسيط التبريد - جهد التشغيل الكهربائى بالفلط وقدرة المحرك بالواط وأقصى شدة تيار بالأمبير للضواغط من النوع الثانى والثالث . *

*5/2 المبخرات dry expantion*
توجد عدة استخدامات للمبخر ، ويتغير أسمه طبقاً لنوع الاستخدام – فأن استخدام المبخر فى تبريد هواء حيز ما أطلق علية مبرد هواء air cooler وإن استخدام فى تبريد ماء لأستعمالة فى أغراض تكييف الهواء أطلق علية مبرد مياه water chiller  وهكذا ، وهذه المبخرات يمر خلالها وسيط التبريد بعدة أساليب وهى :- 
- التمدد الجاف dry expansion 
وفيها يمر وسيط التبريد من خلال صمام انتشار من النوع الترمواستا تيكى أو الألكترونى . 
- المغمور looded *flooded* 
وفيها يمر وسيط التبريد من خلال وعاء إلى داخل مواسير المبخر ليغمرها بالسائل
- التغذية بضخ السائل pumped liquid circulatio n
وفيها يضخ سائل وسيط التبريد من وعاء فصل السائل liquid separatin vessel عند درجة حرارة موحدة إلى مبخر واحد أو عدة مبخرات بواسطة مضخة أو عدة مضخات . 
وعادة ما يستخدم أسلوب التمدد الجاف مع المبخرات ذات السعات التبريدية الصغيرة والمتوسطة ويستخدم معها طريقة أذابه الثلج بالسخانات الكهربائية 
defrost heaters Electrical
ويستخدم أسلوب الغمر مع المبخرات ذات السعات التبريدية المتوسطة ويستخدم معها طريقة إذابة الثلج بالغاز الساخن 
defrost hot gas من خلال خط الطرد للضاغط .
وعادة ما يستخدم أسلوب التغذية بضخ السائل مع المبخرات ذات السعة التبريدية الكبيرة
ويستعمل معها طريقة إذابة الثلج بالغاز الساخن من خلال خط الطرد للضاغط ، كما يمكن استخدام طريقة إذابة الثلج بالماء water defrost  مع هذه المبخرات .
*5/2/1 مبردات الهواءair coolers *
تستخدم فى تبريد جو غرف أو عنابر حفظ المنتجات بالمخازن المبردة " الثلاجات " عن طريق دفع الهواء البارد بواسطة مجموعات مراوح كهربائية من خلال ملفـات التبريـد إلى الأماكن المحيطة بالمخزون ، وكذلك تستخدم فى تبريد الهواء عامه . 
ويجب أن يثبت على كل مبرد هواء بطاقة معدنية تشتمل على:- 
بلد المنشأ – المصنع المنتج – الطراز – الرقم المسلسل للتصنيع – سنة الإنتاج – أعتماد الجهة التى قامت بالاختبارا ت بالمصنع المنتج - نوع مبرد الهواء - السعه التبريدية الاسمية - نوع وسيط التبريد - جهد التشغيل الكهربائى للمراوح - عدد المراوح وقدرتها وأقصى شدة تيار - المسافة بين الزعانف ( أو بيان عنها ) - عدد وقدرة السخانات الكهربائية وشدة التيار ، أن وجدت .
وتتكون مبردات الهواء عادة من الأجزاء التالية والتى يتم تجميعها فى هيكل معدنى واحد 
*1- ملفات التبريد *
وهى الجزء الذى يمر داخله وسيط التبريد عند درجة الحرارة المناسبة لظروف الاستخدام . وتصنع عادة من مواسير صلب لا يصدأ أو صلب كربونى وذلك لاستخدامها مع وسيط التبريد R- 717  ( النشادر). كما تصنع من مواسير النحاس لاستخدامها مع وسائط التبريد الهالوكربو نية 0 ويتم تصميم الملفات من مجموعة المواسير بأقطار وأطوال مناسبة للحصول على مسطح التبريد اللازم لتحقيق درجة الحرارة المناسبة لنوع وحجم المخزون المطلوب تبريده ، وتزود مواسير هذه الملفات بزعانف خارجية finsلزيادة مسطح انتقال الحرارة فى حالة استخدامها لتبريد الغازات .
*2- مجموعة المراوح الكهربائية **electric fan units * 
 وتركب خلف أو أمام ملفات التبريد وتقوم بدفع أو سحب الهواء البارد من خلال هذه الملفات إلى الحيز المراد تبريده ويتم تصميمها من مروحة أو عده مراوح بالقدرة والسعة المناسبة والكافية لدفع كميات الهواء إلى الحيز وللمسافة المطلوبة .
ويجب أن يثبت على كل مجموعة مراوح بطاقة معدنية تشمل الآتى :
بلد المنشأ – المصنع المنتج – سنة الإنتاج – عدد المراوح – القدرة الكهربائية للمحرك – كمية الهواء – رمية الهواء air throw 
*3- موجهات الهواء : *
قد يكون مبرد الهواء مزود بمواجهات هواء تركب فى الجزء المواجه لملفات التبريد ويتم بواسطتها توجيه الهواء البارد إلى الحيز المراد تبريده . ويتم التحكم فى المسافة بين هذه الموجهات وبعضها تبعاً لدرجة الحرارة داخل هذا الحيز .
*4- السخانات الكهربائية : electric heaters*
تعمل على تسخين ملفات التبريد لاذابة الثلج من حولها ( وذلك فى حالة عدم استخدام وسيط التبريد الساخن فى هذه العملية ) . وتتم هذه العملية دورياً ويكون الضاغط أثناء ذلك متوقفاً . كما يتم تركيب سخانات كهربائية أخرى لتسخين حوض تجمع المياه المذابة وخط المواسير الناقل لهذه المياه من الحوض إلى خارج الغرفة لتلافى تجمدها . 
*5- حوض تجميع المياه : **water drip tray ( drip pan)*
 ويركب فى الجزء السفلى من مبرد الهواء لأستقبال المياه الناتجة عن أذابه الثلج المتكون حول ملفات التبريد لتصريفه خارج الغرفة . 
*6- مجموعة المحابس وأجهزة التشغيل والتحكم :*
وهى التى تنظم تشغيل وأداء مبرد الهواء ويتم تركبيها عادة خارج الحيز المبرد خلف المبرد ، وتشمل مجموعة المحابس اليدوية والكهربائي ة وأجهزة التحكم فى مرور سائل التبريد والفلاتر والموضح بيانها وأداؤها تفصيلاً فى الباب الخامس بند 5/4. 
*5/2/2 مبردات السوائل liquid chillers*
تستخدم فى تبريد المياه أوالمحلول الملحى بواسطة ملفات تبريد يمرر داخلها وسيط تبريد . وهذه السوائل تضخ بواسطة مضخات إلى مبردات هواء لاستخدامها فى أغراض تكييف الهواء (المجلد الأول ) وبعض الأغراض الأخرى مثل عمليات تبريد وبسترة الألبان وتبريد أجزاء المعدات الخ …
ويجب أن يثبت على كل مبرد بطاقة معدنية تشمل الآتى :
بلد المنشأ – المصنع المنتج – الطراز – الرقم المسلسل للتصنيع – سنة الإنتاج – اعتماد الجهة التى قامت بالاختبارا ت بالمصنع المنتج – السعة التبريدية الاسمية – نوع وسيط التبريد – جهد التشغيل الكهربائى بالفلط ، شدة التيار بالأمبير .
*5/2/3 المبخرات المغمورة immersed evaporator s *
تغمر هذه المبخرات داخل حوض يحتوى على وسيط أو محلول ما يراد خفض درجة حرارته . وأكثر التطبيقات شيوعاً صناعة قوالب الثلج ، حيث يتم تبريد محلول ملحى بواسطة هذه المبخرات إلى درجة –11 إلى –13o س ويغمر فى المحلول قوالب معدنية تحتوى المياه المراد تحويلها إلى ثلج .
ويجب أن يثبت على كل مبخر بطاقة معدنية تشتمل على :-
بلد المنشأ – المصنع المنتج – سنة الإنتاج – الرقم المسلسل للتصنيع – اعتماد الجهة التى قامت بالاختبارا ت بالمصنع المنتج – السعه التبريدية الأسمية للمبخر بالـواط – مساحة سطح التبادل الحرارى ، م2 .
ويراعى عند تصميم المبخرات الآتى :- 
فى المبخرات المستخدمة لتبريد الهواء يكون الفارق بين درجتى حرارة سائل وسيط التبريد داخل المبخر والحيز المراد تبريدة من 6- 510س وكلما زاد هذا الفارق قلت تكلفة رأس المالcapital cost وانخفضت الرطوبة النسبية داخل الحيز . 
- الا يزيد فقد ضغط الهواء خلال مروره فوق سطح المبخر عن 125 باسكال 
- فى مبخرات التمدد الجاف الا يقل الفارق بين درجة حرارة الغاز المحمص الخارج من المبخر ودرجة حرارة التشبع عند نفس الضغط عن 55س ، ضماناً لكفاءة تشغيل صمامات التمدد الترمو ستاتى المستخدمة مع هذه المبخرات .
- ألا يزيد فقد الضغط داخـل ملفـات المبخـرعن ضغط التشبـع المناظــر لدرجـة واحـدة oس saturated pressure equivalent  .1oC
*5/3- المكثفات condenses*
 هى مبادلات حرارية تستخدم فى نقل الحرارة المتجمعة من المبخر ومن عملية ضغط الغاز بواسطة الضاغط إلى خارج دائرة التبريد ، وذلك لتكثيف وسيط التبريد بعد خروجه من الضاغط وتحويله من الحالة الغازية إلى الحالة السائلة .
وتنقسم المكثفات عامه إلى ثلاثة أنواع : 
- مكثفات مبردة بالهواء air cooled condensers .
- مكثفات مبردة بالمياه water cooled condensers  .
- مكثفات مبردة بالمياه والهواء وتسمى مكثفات تبخيرية evaporativ e condensers  .
ويعمل المكثف عند ضغط ودرجة حرارة تتوقف على درجة حرارة الوسيط المستخدم فى تبريده وكلما أمكن خفض ضغط ودرجة حرارة المكثف كلما كان ذلك أفضل فى ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية و كلما تحسنت ظروف تشغيل الضاغط . لذلك فأن أفضل أنواع المكثفات المحقق لذلك هى المكثفات المبردة بالمياه ، حيث أن درجة حرارة المياه المتوفرة أقل من درجة حرارة الهواء الجوى عامه . فإذا تعذر توفر مصدر للمياه أو كان استخدامها يمثل عبئا اقتصادياً ، أو كانت معدات التبريد المستخدمة ذات قدرات صغيرة فأنه من المناسب حينئذ استخدام مكثفات مبردة بالهواء 
 وإذا كان المكثف المبرد بالمياه يعمل فى دائرة مغلقة مع برج تبريد (cooling tower) - لأعادة تبريد المياه المستخدمة – فأنه فى هذه الحالة يمكن دمج المكثف وبرج التبريد فى وحدة واحدة هى المكثف التبخيرى( evaporativ e condenser) حيث يتحقق تحسن فى الأداء وانخفاض فى التكلفة أنظر الشكل ( 5/1 )
*5/3/1 المكثفات المبردة بالهواء air cooled condensers *
يستخدم هذا النوع من المكثفات الهواء الجوى فى تبريد وتكثيف وسيط التبريد الخارج من الضاغط لتحويله مرة أخرى إلى سائل وأستقبالة فى خزان سائل التبريد . درجة حرارة التكثيف وبالتالى ضغط الطرد تتوقف أساساً على درجة حرارة الهواء الجوى المقيسة بالترمومتر الجاف ambient dry bulb temp.  ويتم تكثيف وسيط التبريد عند درجة حرارة من 10 5س إلـى 15 5س اعلى من درجة حرارة الهواء الجوى المحيط .
لذا فأن ضغط الطرد ودرجة حرارة التكثيف لهذا النوع من المكثفات يكون أعلى من مثيلة بالمكثفات المبردة بالماء وبالتالى يكون استهلاك الكهرباء وتكلفة التشغيل مرتفعة. 
مما سبق فأنه يوصى باستخدام هذا النوع من المكثفات فى دوائر التبريد ذات السعات الصغيرة أو فى حاله صعوبة الحصول على المياه أو أرتفاع سعرها ويجب أن يثبت على كل مكثف بطاقة معدنية تشمل على :- 
بلد المنشأ – المصنع المنتج – سنة الإنتاج – الرقم المسلسل للتصنيع – أعتماد الجهة التى قامت بالاختبارا ت بالمصنع المنتج – مسطح التبريد م2 – عدد المراوح الكهربائية وقدرتها وسراعاتها - معدل انسياب الهواء م3/س .
*5/3/2 المكثفات المبردة بالماء وأبراج التبريد *
*5/3/2/1 المكثافات المبردة بالماء water cooled condensers*
يستخدم هذا النوع من المكثفات المياه فى تبريد وتكثيف وسيط التبريد الخارج من الضاغط لتحويله مره أخرى إلى سائل واستقباله فى خزان سائل التبريد 
درجة حرارة التكثيف وبالتالى ضغط الطرد تتوقف أساساً على درجة حرارة المياه المستخدمة فى تبريد المكثف . ويتم تكثيف وسيط التبريد عند درجة حرارة من 8 إلى 510س أعلى من درجة حرارة الماء المستخدم. وعلى ذلك فأن ضغط ودرجة حرارة التكثيف لهذا النوع من المكثفات يكون أقل من مثيلة فى المكثفات المبردة بالهواء وبالتالى يكون استهلاك الكهرباء وتكلفة التشغيل منخفضة ويوصى باستخدام هذا النوع من المكثفات فى دوائر التبريد ذات السعات الكبيرة وعند توفر مصادر للمياه.
وتصنع هذه المكثفات من أحد الأنواع التالية :- 
الغلاف والأنبوب & tubeshell
الغلاف والملف shell & coil 
الغلاف والخزان shell & tank
السطح المستوى flat plate
أنبوب داخل أنبوب in tube tube 
وأشهر هذه الأنواع هو النوع الأول ويتكون من جسم أسطوانى الشكل مصنع من الصلب بسمك مناسب للضغط داخله ، ويمر بداخله عدد من مواسير الصلب المسحوب على البارد دون لحامات seamless tubes  بأطوال وأقطار تحقق مسطح تبريد مناسب لعملية التبادل الحرارى بين الغاز الساخن الخارج من الضاغط والمنتشر داخل الجسم الأسطوانى حول هذه المواسير وبين مياه التبريد المارة بها حيث يحدث نتيجة هذا التبادل الحرارى تكثيف الغاز الساخن وتحويله إلى سائل يتم تجميعه فى خزان سائل التبريد ويمكن أن يكون المكثف مكونا من مجموعة واحدة من المواسير أو عدة مجموعات توصل مع بعضها .
 ويجب أن يثبت على المكثف بطاقة معدنية تشمل على : 
 بلد المنشأ – المصنع المنتج – سنة الإنتاج – الرقم المسلسل للتصنيع – أعتماد الجهة التى قامت بالاختبارا ت بالمصنع المنتج – مسطح التبريد م2 –عدد مرات المياه داخل المكثف ـ معدل سريان المياه م3 / س وضغطها - بار. 
 *5/3/2/2 أبراج التبريد cooling towers*
 فى حالة ندرة المياه المستخدمة فى التبريد أو ارتفاع تكلفة توفيرها فتتم عملية التكثيف بواسطة دائرة مياه تبريد مغلقة باستخدام برج التبريد cooling tower لتبريد المياه الخارجة من المكثف وإعادة استخدامها 0
 وتعتمد فكرة عمل أبراج التبريد على وجود تيار الماء المراد تبريده فى أتجاه متقطع أو معاكس لتيار هواء مسحوب عادة بواسطة مراوح كهربائية ويؤدى البخر الذى يحدث نتيجة اختلاط الهواء بالماء إلى تبريد الماء المتساقط إلى حوض التجمع السفلى ومنة يتم سحب الماء بواسطة مضخه لإعادته مره أخرى إلى المكثف .
 وتتوقف كفاءة برج التبريد بدرجة كبيرة جداً على درجـة حـرارة المستودع الرطب للهـواء الجوىambient wet bulb temp  . واذا تساوت هذه الدرجة مع درجة حـرارة الهواء الجـاف ( حالة التشبع ) – فأن كفاءة برج التبريد تنعدم وعلى هذا فأن برج التبريد يستخدم فى المناطق الجافة نسبياً ويفضل إقامته فى أماكن مفتوحة وغير محاطة بحوائط عالية تعوق حركة الهواء ، تلافياً لأرتفاع درجة حرارة ورطوبة الهواء المحيط .
 هذا ويجب أن تكون درجة حرارة المياه بعد خروجها من البرج من 3 –56س أعلى من درجة المستودع الرطب .
 ويتكون برج التبريد من الأجزاء التالية :-
 أ- الجزء العلوى ويصنع من الصاج المجلفن على الساخن والمدهون بمادة مقاومة للصدأ ، أو يصنع من مواد معتمدة أخرى . ويضم هذا الجزء مجموعة مواسير مزودة بمجموعات من الرشاشات تعمل على مجموعة موجهات خاصة مصنعة من الصاج المجلفن المموج أو من البلاستيك المقوى المموج .
 ب- الجزء الأوسط يضم مجموعة من المراوح الكهربائية تقوم بدفع الهواء الجوى فى عكس اتجاه المياه المتساقطة ، لخفض درجة حرارتها ( وقد تستخدم بدلاً عن ذلك مراوح لدفع الهواء خلال البرج وتثبيته خارج جسم البرج ) 
 جـ-الجزء السفلى وهو عبارة عن حوض تجميع المياه المبرده ويصنع من ألواح الصلب المجلفن بسعه مناسبة ويزود بوصلتين أحداهما لإعادة تغذية البرج لتعويض الفاقد من المياه والأخرى لتفوير مياه البرج .
  وتستخدم مجموعة طلمبات مياه كهربائية ذات سعه مناسبة لضخ المياه المبردة من حوض التجميع إلى داخل المكثف خلال شبكة من المواسير ثم رجوعاً إلى البرج ويجب أن يثبت على البرج بطاقة معدنية تشتمل على :-
 بلد المنشأ – المصنع المنتج – سنة الإنتاج – الرقم المسلسل للتصنيع – عدد المراوح الكهربائية وقدرة كل منها وشدة التيار.
 *5/3/2/3 وحدة أوتوماتية لطرد الغازات غير القابلة للتكثيف*
 *automatic non – condensabl es gas purge*
 تتجمع الغازات غير القابلة للتكثف داخل الدائرة فى المكثفات ، وتؤدى إلى ارتفاع ضغط الطرد وضغط المكثف وبالتالى زيادة الطاقة المستهلكة وهذه الغازات هى الهواء الذى قد يتسرب إلى الدائرة أو الهواء والنيتروجي ن المتبقى من عملية التنظيف والاختبار قبل تفريغ الدائرة وشحنها . 
 ويتم التخلص من هذه الغازات عن طريق وحدة أتوماتيه مخصصة لذلك تستخدم مع دوائر النشادر . ولا ينصح بوحدة أوتوماتية فى دوائر الهالوكربو ن ، حيث يستخدم عوضاً عنها صمام يدوى لطرد الغازات غير القابلة للتكثيف . 
 *5/3/3 المكثفات التبخيرية evaporativ e condensers*
 يستخدم هذا النوع من المكثفات الهواء الجوى والمياه معا فى تبريد وتكثيف وسيط التبريد الخارج من الضاغط لتحويلة مره أخرى إلى سائل واستقباله فى خزان سائل التبريد شكل (5/2) .
 ومن مميزات هذا النوع من المكثفات أنها تؤدى إلى خفض ضغط الطرد حيث تقترب درجة حرارة الطرد من درجة حرارة الهواء الرطب مما يؤدى بالتالى إلى تحسين الأداء بدائرة التبريد وتحقيق كفاءة تشغيل عاليه .
 ويراعى عند تصميم المكثف التبخيرى أن كفاءته تتأثر تأثيراً مباشرا بدرجة حرارة المستودع الرطب ، فأذا ما تساوت هذه الدرجة مع درجة حرارة المستودع الجاف ( حالة التشبع) فأن كفاءة التبريد تنعدم ولذا فأن المكثفات التبخيرية تصلح للاستخدام فى المناطق الجافة نسبياً ويتم تكثيف وسيط التبريد عند درجة حرارة تتراوح ما بين 10- 515س أعلى من درجة حرارة الجو مقاس بالمستودع الرطب .
 وللحصول على أقل تكلفة تشغيل يجب مراعاة أن يكون الفرق فى درجات الحرارة بمقدار 510س بينما لإمكان الحصول على خفض فى التكلفة الاستثماري ة يجب أن يكون هذا الفرق 515س . 
 وتعتمد كفاءة المكثفات التبخيرية كثيراً على نقاوة وجودة المياه المستخدمة فى عملية التبريد . فكلما كانت المياه نظيفة وخالية من الأملاح المذابة التى تسبب فى عسره ، كلما قلت كمية المواد التى تترسب على أسطح مواسير ملفات التبريد والتى تؤثر على كفاءة المكثف وكلما أمكن تشغيل المكثف لفترات طويلة دون الحاجة إلى أجراء صيانة لملفات التبريد لإزالة المواد المترسبة .
 أما إذا كانت المياه المستخدمة فى عملية التبريد غير نظيفة ومن النوع العسر ، ففى هذه الحالة يصبح من الضرورى معالجتها قبل الاستعمال باستخدام وحدات معالجة خاصة تقوم بتنقية المياه وازالة عسرها وذلك فى ضوء التحليل المعملى للمياه للتعرف على نوعية المواد المسببة لعسرها 
 وبقدر الإمكان يجب مراعاة أن تكون الوحدات المعالجة للمياه من النوع الذى يعمل أتوماتيكيا وليس يدوياً ، وباستخدام مواد مقاومة للصدأ وأيضا تمنع ترسيب أى مواد على أسطح مواسير ملفات التبريد . 
 ويجب أن يثبت على كل مكثف بطاقة معدنية تشتمل على : - 
  بلد المنشأ – المصنع المنتج – الطراز – الرقم المسلسل للتصنيع – سنة الإنتاج – أعتماد الجهة التى قامت بأجراء الأختبارات بالمصنع المنتج – وسعة المكثف الاسمية – وعدد قدرة المراوح وشدة التيار.
 *5/4 أجهزة التحكم في وسيط التبريدrefrigeran t controls*
 أن التحكم بدقة في تدفق وسيط التبريد ومعدلات سريانه يعتبر من أهم مقومات أنظمة التبريد بحيث يمكن الوصول إلي الأداء المطلوب من هذه الأنظمة وكفاءة تشغيلها. 
 وهذه المهمة تتم من خلال منظمات وصمامات تحكم بحيث تقوم هذه الأجهزة بمهمة التقاط أي تغيرات في حاله وسيط التبريد من ضغط – أو حرارة أو منسوب – أو معدل سريان ….. الخ ثم ترجمتها إلي أوامر تشغيل للصمامات لإعادة الاتزان المطلوب إلي دوائر وأنظمة التبريد بما يطابق الاحتياجات وكفاءة التشغيل . تنقسم أجهزة التحكم إلي : صمامات تمدد ومنظمات وصمامات التحكم* . *
*5/4/1 صمامات التمددexpansion valves* 
 تستخدم هذه الصمامات عند مدخل المبخر لتخفيض ضغط سائل وسيط التبريد للتحكمفي معدل سريانه خلال المبخر ، وتوجد نوعيات مختلفة للضغط والتحكم في بعض المتغيرات الأخرى المؤثرة في دوائر التبريد وأهم هذه الأنواع :

 *1- صمام التمدد اليدويhand expansion valve *
 وتعتبر أبسط أنواع الصمامات وذلك لخفض الضغط لتغير معدل سريان سائل وسيط التبريد ، وليس بها أي مستشعر وتستخدم مع أحمال التبريد شبة الثابتة مثل المصانع إنتاج الثلج .
 *2- صمام التمدد الترموستات ىthermostat ic expansion valves*
 - وظيفته الأساسية خفض ضغط سائل وسيط التبريد إلي ضغط المبخر ، كما يقوم بوظيفة التحكم في معدل سريان وسيط التبريد ليتناسب مع تغيرات الحمل الحراري . ويعمل هذا الصمام للحفاظ علي درجة تحميص ثابتة عند مخرج المبرد مما يضمن التحول الكامل لسائل التبريد إلى الحالة الغازية الكاملة . 
 - لهذه الصمامات سعات مختلفـة تعتمد علي نوع وسيط التبريد ، والأحمال الحرارية للمبخرات ودرجات الحرارة في كل من المبخر والمكثف وفرق الضغط الحقيقي قبل وبعدالصمام ، وينقسم هذا الصمام إلي نوعين : نوع التعادل الداخلي ويستخدم في المبخرات ذات القدرة الصغيرة والتي يكون فاقد الضغط خلاله صغير ، ونوع التعادل الخارجي في المبخرات الأخرى* .*
 *3- صمام التمدد الإلكترونيelectronic expansion valve*
 يعمل هذا الصمام عن طريق محبسين ، أحدهما لدرجة الحرارة والآخر للضغط . وعن طريق جهاز إلكتروني يمكن التحكم بدقه في درجة تحميص وسيط التبريد عند مخرج المبخر، وبالتالي يتشابه عمله مع عمل صمام التمدد الترموستات ي. 
 *4- صمام الضغط الثابت constant pressure expansion valve*
 وظيفته الأساسية خفض ضغط سائل وسيط التبريد إلي ضغط المبخر ، ويعمل هذا الصمام علي الحفاظ علي ضغط شبه ثابت داخل المبخر ، ومع تغير الحمل الحراري علي المبخر والتغير الذي يطرأ نتيجة لذلك في ضغوط المبخر ، فأن هذا الصمام يعمل لأعادة الاتزان لضغط المبخر بالسماح بمرور كميات أكبر أو أقل من سائل التبريد ، مستجيباً بذلك لتغيرات الحمل الحراري .
 *5- صمام العوامةfloat valve*
 وظيفة صمام العوامة خفض ضغط سائل وسيط التبريد إلي ضغط المبخر ، وهو مزود بعوامة تتأثر بمنسوب السائل داخل الإناء المثبت عليه هذا الصمام ، مما يسمح بمرور السائل بمعدلات تتناسب مع الحمل الحرارى للمبخر الذي يعمل عن طريق الغمر والمتصل بالإناء المذكور . 
 *6- الأنبوبة الشعريةcapillary tube*
*الوظيفة الأساسية لها هي خفض ضغط سائل وسيط التبريد إلي ضغط المبخر ، كما أنها تعمل علي تغير معدل مرور سائل وسيط التبريد بعرقلته في حالة زيادة الغاز داخل الأنبوبة أو زيادته بزيادة السائل داخل الأنبوبة ليناسب كل ذلك مع الأحمال الحرارية المتغيرة على المبخر. * 

 *5/4/2 المنظمات وصمامات التحكم *
*تستخدم هذه المنظمات والصمامات للتحكم في : * 

*الضغط – درجة الحرارة – الفرقية ( ضغط ودرجة حرارة ) – المناسيب * 

 وهي أجهزة تعمل عندما يحدث تغير في حالة وسيط التبريد من حيث درجة الحرارة - الضغط – المنسوب أو معدل السريان بحيث يتم ترجمة هذا التغير إلى حركة ميكانيكية ( من خلال عناصر القوي لهذه الضوابط مثل الكبسولات أو الأغشية أو أنابيب بوردون ) تستخدم في تشغيل مفاتيح الدوائر الكهربائية أو التشغيل المباشر في بعض الأحيان . 
 بالإضافة إلى هذه الضوابط الكهروميكا نيكية فان هناك أجيال حديثة منها تعمل بطريقة إلكترونية فقط . 
 يوجد أنواع من المنظمات أهمهما : 
 *1- منظم الضغط pressure regulators*
 وهو المنظم الذى يعمل بتأثير ضغط وسيط التبريد الذي يتحول إلى عنصر القوي في هذه المنظمات فتتولد عنها حالة من عدم اتزان القوي داخل الجهاز ، وتنتج عن هذه الحالة الحركة الميكانيكي ة والقوى التي يمكن التحكم فيها لأداء مهام محددة مثل تشغيل مفاتيح دوائر كهربائية أو تشغيل صمامات تحكم في دوائر التبريد للأغراض المختلفة .
 *2- منظم درجة الحرارة thermostat*
 وهو المنظم الذى يعمل عند حدوث تغيير في درجة حرارة وسيط التبريد حيث تؤثر درجة الحرارة علي ضغط غاز ما داخل المنظمات بحيث يمكن استخدام هذا الضغط لإنتاج الحركة المطلوبة لتشغيل مفاتيح الدوائر الكهربائية أو تشغيل صمامات التحكم للأغراض المختلفة في دوائر التبريد . 
 *3- منظم الفرقية ( للضغط ودرجة حرارة ) differenti al state*
 هذا المنظم يعمل باستخدام عنصرين من عناصر القوي سواء التي تعمل بالتغيير في الضغط أو التغيير في درجة الحرارة ، بحيث يكون المحصلة النهائية لهذه المنظمات ناتج عن فرق في الضغط أو درجة الحرارة. ويستخدم هذا المنظم في الحفاظ علي فرق الضغط أو درجة الحرارة بين موضعين محددين في دوائر التبريد . 
 *4- منظم المناسيب : level state*
 وهي المنظمات التي تعمل عند حدوث تغيير في مناسيب السوائل في الأوعية باستخدام العوامات أو المجسات . وهذه المنظمات تستخدم في القياس أو الحفاظ علي مستوي السوائل في الأوعية المختلفة أو تشغيل نظم إنذار أو مضخات للأغراض المختلفة . 
 *الصمامات *
 يوجد عدة أنواع من الصمامات أهمها : 
 1- صمام تنظيم ضغط المبخر evaporator pressureregulator
 2- صمام تنظيم ضغط السحب suction pressure regulator
 3- صمام تنظيم ضغط المكثف condense pressure regulator
 4- صمام العوامة  float valves
 5- صمام الملفات solenoid valves
 6- صمام عاكس اتجاه الدورة reversing valves
 7- صمام التحكم في مياه المكثف condenser water controller
 8- صمام عدم الرجوع non return / check valves
 9- صمام الأمان safety relief valves
 10- صمام الإيقاف  stop valvessto valves
 تستخدم هذه الصمامات عامة في أداء مهام التنظيم والتحكم في البدء والإيقاف والتوجيه والتعديل في سريان وسيط التبريد بما يحقق متطلبات أداء نظم التبريد وبما يتناسب مع الحمل الحراري في بعض هذه النظم. 
 ولضمان ثبات الأداء والأعتمادي ة لهذه الصمامات يجب توفير الحماية المناسبة لها من : 
 - المواد الغريبة - الرطوبة الزائدة - التآكل – الأكسدة – الصدأ - ضبط جهد التشغيل . 
 والتي قد توجد في أنظمة التبريد بطبيعة عملها ويمكن تجنب ذلك بتزويد هذه الأنظمة بالمرشحات والمجففات وفواصل الزيوت …. الخ .
 *1- صمام تنظيم ضغط المبخر : evaporator pressure regulator*
 الاستخدام يستخدم هذا الصمام في تثبيت ضغط المبخر عند ضغط ثابت. 
 الأداء يوضع هذا الصمام عاده عند مخرج المبخر أو في خط السحب بحيث يعمل على الحفاظ على ضغط أدنى ثابت . 
  يستخدم هذا الصمام مع بعض أنواع المبخرات عندما يتطلب الأداء منع ظاهرة التثليج على سطح المبخر ( كما في استخدام تكييف الهواء ) أو عندما يتطلب الأداء الحفاظ على ضغط ثابت للمبخر أعلى من الضغط في خط السحب للحفاظ على الرطوبة النسبية وجو الغرفة. كما يستخدم هذا الصمام في دوائر التبريد المتعددة المبخرات لتنظيم الضغط ودرجة الحرارة في كل مبخر حسب الأداء المطلوب والحمل الحراري لأى خط . 
 *2- صمام منظم ضغط السحب : suction pressure regulator*
 الاستخدام يستخدم هذا الصمام لتنظيم الضغط في خط السحب قبل الضاغط بحيث يضمن حدا أعلي لقيمة ضغط وسيط التبريد عند مدخل الضاغط. 
 الأداء هذا الصمام يجب استخدامه في خط سحب غاز وسيط التبريد عند مدخل الضاغط 
  في أي نظام تبريد حينما لا يمكن التحكم في الضغط في خط السحب باستخدام 
  صمامات التمدد فقط وحينما يتطلب الأداء خفض الحمل علي مجموعة الضاغط 
  والمحرك الخاص به الناتج عن:
  - الحمل الزائد في بداية التشغيل. 
  - ضغط السحب الزائد عقب دورة أذابه الثلج.
  - التشغيل لمدة طويلة عند ضغط سحب زائد. 
 *3- صمام منظم ضغط المكثف: condenser pressure regulator*
 الاستخدام  يستخدم لتثبيت الضغط عند قيمة ثابتة ومحدده لوسيط التبريد داخل المكثف. 
 الأداء هذا النوع من الصمامات يعتمد علي الأداء علي الضغط عند مخرج الضاغط 
 أو الضغط عند مدخل أو مخرج المكثف طبقاً لموقع الصمام في دائرة المكثف. ويستخدم هذا الصمام عادة في المكثفات المبردة بالهواء . ويعمل علي عدم انخفاض الضغط داخل المكثف (بانخفاض درجة حرارة الهواء الخارجي مساءاً أو شتاءاً مثلا) وذلك للحفاظ علي فرق ضغط مناسب بين ضغط المكثف وضغط المبخر مناظر لفرق ضغط التصميم وحفاظاً علي معدلات سير سائل وسيط التبريد إلى المبخر . 
 *4- صمام منظم منسوب السائل: liquid level regulator valves*

 الاستخدام يستخدم هذا النوع من الصمامات للتحكم في تدفق وسيط التبريد السائل في أنظمة التبريد ســواء في الجانب ذو الضغط العالي من الدورة أو الجانب ذو الضغط المنخفض منها كما هو في البند الخامس بصمام التمدد. 
 الأداء الجانب ذو الضغط العالي من الدورة
 يتحكم الصمام في مستوي وسيــط التبريد في المكثف بحيث لا يزيد عن مستوي معين حيث يعمل هذا الصمام علي حقـن وسيط التبريد السائل مباشرة إلي خارج المكثف في حالة ارتفاع مستواه عن هذا الحد. 
 الجانب ذو الضغط المنخفض من الدورة
  يتحكم الصمام في مستوي وسيط التبريد في المبخر بحيث لا يقــل عن مستوي معين حيث يعمل هذا الصمام علي حقن وسيط التبريد السائل مباشرة إلي المبخر في حالة انخفاض مستواه عن هذا الحد. 

 الأنواع - صمامات ميكانيكية ( العوامات ) 
  - صمامات إلكترونية
  - صمامات ثرموستاتية 
 *5- صمام تحكم بملف كهربى solenoid valve*
 الاستخدام هذا النوع من الصمامات ( الكهروميكا نيكية ) يستخدم استخدامات عديدة لغلق أو فتح المسار لوسيط التبريد في حالته السائلة (أو الغازية) في دوائر التبريد. 
 الأداء  تستخدم هذه الصمامات في العديد من الاستخداما ت للتحكم في : 
 - تدفق وسيط التبريد في الحالة السائلة . 
 - تدفق وسيط التبريد في الحالة الغازية . 
 - تدفق المياه والسوائل الأخرى . 
 - تدفق الهواء أو بخار المياه . 
 الأنواع - صمام الملفات ذو الوضع المفتوح 
 - صمام الملفات ذو الوضع المقفول 
 - صمام الملفات المتعددة 

 كما يمكن تقسيم أنواع هذه الصمامات من حيث التشغيل والعمل الداخلي للصمام إلي : 
 - صمام يعمل بأسلوب التأثير المباشر . 
 - صمام يعمل بأسلوب القيادة pilot control. 
 *6- الصمام العاكس للدورة refrigeran t reversing valve*
 الاستخدام يستخدم هذه الصمام في تغيير اتجاه سريان وسيط التبريد خلال جزء محدد في دورة التبريد. 
 الأداء هذا النوع من الصمامات يعمل بواسطة أحد أنواع صمامات الملفات التي يمكن إن تكون منفصلة أو جزء متكامل مع هذا الصمام ، وذلك بصفة عامة في أنظمة تكييف الهواء للتحكم في التبريد وأيضا التسخين بأسلوب الدورة العكسية وكذلك يمكن استخدامها بصفة خاصة في أنظمة التبريد لأذابه الثلج من المبخرات.
*7- صمام التحكم في مياه المكثف Condensing water regulator * الاستخدام يستخدم هذا الصمام للتحكم في معدل سريان مياه التبريد المارة في المكثفات المبردة بالمياه . 
 الأداء يعمل هذا الصمام علي الحفاظ علي مستوي ضغط محدد داخل المكثف بحيث لا 
* يسبب حملاً زائداً علي محـرك تشغيل الضاغط مثلا وذلــك بالتحكم في معدل * 

* سريان المياه إلي المكثف بما يتناسب مع : * 

  - درجة حرارة مصدر مياه التبريد . 
 - ضغط مياه التبريد . 
  - معدل سريان وسيط التبريد من الضاغط إلي المكثف. 
 الأنواع - صمامات ذات اتجاهين . 
 - صمامات ذات ثلاث اتجاهات . 
 وقد يستخدم هذا الصمام في تنظيم مرور المياه في إي أجهزة أخرى . 
 *8- صمامات عدم الرجوع non return/ check valve*
 الاستخدام يستخدم هذا الصمام لمنع التدفق العكسي لوسيط التبريد . 

 الأداء عند حدوث هبوط في الضغط لأي سبب من الأسباب في خطوط تدفق وسيط التبريد ، 
 يقوم هـذا الصمام بالعمل علي منع التدفق العكسي غير مرغوب فيه لوسيط التبريد إثناء 
 تشغيل دورات وأنظمة التبريد. 
 *9- صمامات الأمان والتسريب valvesafety relief /*
*الاستخدام يستخدم هذا الصمام لغرض التأمين ضد ارتفاعات الضغط غير المرغوب فيها في دورة * 

*التبريد لأي سبب من الأسباب * 

 *10- صمام الإيقاف stop valve*
 الاستخدام 
  يستخدم هذا الصمام لإيقاف تدفق وسيط التبريد يدوياً *. *

 الأداءيستخدم هذا الصمام في دورات التبريد سواء في أماكن الضغط العالي أو المنخفض من الدورة للأغراض المختلفة وأهمها أعمال الصيانة .

 *11- إكسسوارات accessorie s*
*- زجاج بيان المناسيب sight glass* 
*- مصفاهstrainers* 
 * - مرشح filter 
:30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30:
:28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20:
:14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14:
*​


----------



## alaa.7700 (25 يناير 2011)

ارجو من تقوي اللة شرح حساب احمال غرف التبريد والتجميد


----------



## alaa.7700 (25 يناير 2011)

ارجو معرفة قدرة وحدة التجميد لغرفة ابعادة 4*6*3 تبريد هواء بمدينة 6 اكتوبر


----------



## اسامه مدحت (26 يناير 2011)

*احدث التقنيات فى وسائل تصنيع مجارى الهواء الخاصه للتكييف المركزى المصنعه من الصاج*

داكتات الصاج من الصاج المجلفن المستورد المصنوع على أعلى مستوى من الدقه حيث ان ماكينه  CNC الانجليزيه .:28:
Autofold 516 Automated ducting machine & plasma cutting machine)  28:
 بكميات مصنعه تصل الى 10 طن يوميا من الصاج المجلفن طبقا للمواصفات المطلوبه .:28:
2 – اعمال العزل الحرارى من الصوف الزجاجى ماركه ايزوكام التركيه .:28:
3 – أعمال شبكه مواسير المياه المثلجه .:28:
4 – أعمال مخارج ورواجع الهواء من الالومنيوم .:28:


----------



## ghssa (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا كثير على الافكار المهمة ولك جزيلا الاحترام


----------



## كمال تلاوي (26 يناير 2011)

والله مالنا غنا عن هذه المعلومات الرئعة


----------



## حسن-12 (26 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم علي هذه الشرحات المميزة


----------



## احمد حسين صابر (27 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمكة الله وباركاته 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا 
ولكن نحن نريد معلومات اكثر تفيد في الصيانة


----------



## عبدالله شطي (29 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم يعطيك العيافه


----------



## كمال تلاوي (29 يناير 2011)

معلومات مهمة


----------



## عبدالله شطي (3 فبراير 2011)

له


----------



## نظم الربيع للتكييف (5 فبراير 2011)

*مكيفات من الصين باسعار مغريه نوعيات مشهوره من مصانع عريقه*

السلام عليكم
نبيع مكيفات سبلت صينى نوع ممتاز اسعار ممتازه اسعار تبدا من 1150 ريال لحجم 18000 وحده من الصين ماركات مشهوره وكذلك 24000 وحده 1350 ريال .
حيث انك تعلم ان سعر المكيف السبلت الثماني عشر وحده في الصين يباع في الاسواق الصينه بسعر يبدا من 800 ريال الي 1200 ريال مع التركيب حسب شهرة الشركه ولكن هنا الموردين هم الذين يرفعون السعر .
ولكن اليوم يمكنك ان تستورد من الصين بسعر الصين معنا حتى ولو كان مكيف واحد نطلبه لك مع الكونتيرات التي نطلبها .
الرجاء الاتصال بنا 4452345 الرياض جوال 0565822284
شاكر لكم

ويسرنا أن نقدم لكم عروضنا المميزة لسنة 2011 للمكيفات الموجوده لدينا في السعودية وهي :
مكيفات الاسبلت :
1 – مكيف سبلت 12الف وحده ( 1250 ريال )
2 – مكيف سبلت 18الف وحده ( 1550 ريال )
3 – مكيف سبلت 24الف وحده ( 1850ريال )
4 – مكيف سبلت 30الف وحده ( 2400ريال )
5 – مكيف سبلت 36الف وحده( 3100 ريال)
كمبرسر ياباني - تركيب مجانا 
----------------------------------------------------------------
لدينا عروض خاصه للشركات والمجمعات السكنية والشقق المفروشه والمستشفيات والمستوصفات والمساجد والمدارس هو :
العرض الاول : اشتر 100 مكيف و احصل على 15 شاشه ال سي دي 32 بوصة مجانا . ( التركيب مجانا ) وهذا العرض يفيد للشقق المفروشه والمجمعات السكنية والمهتمين .
العرض الثاني : اشتر 100 مكيف واحصل على 15 تذكره دوليه مجانا وهذا العرض يفيد الشركات والمجمعات السكنيه والمهتمين . ( التركيب مجانا ) .

لدينا جميع انواع المكيفات الشباك والدولابي والكست والمركزي والتشيلير بأسعار منافسه .

موزعين معتمدين لاشهر ماركات المكيفات : ال جي - فوجي - سانيو - قري - دايكن - جبسون - كارير وجميع شركات التكييف .

قسم الصيانه :
1- صيانة جميع انواع المكيفات 
2– تركيب والتمديد والتأسيس 
3- الصيانة الدوريه 
4- عقود سنوية . 
5 - لدينا افضل جهاز لتنظيف مكيف الاسبلت بالطريقه اليابانيه ليصبح مكيفك جديد دائما مع عمالتنا المهره .

قسم الجملة : اسعار خاصة للشركات والمجمعات السكنية والشقق المفروشه والمستشفيات والمستوصفات والمساجد والمدارس .

ضمان سنة المكيف و سبع سنوات الكمبروسير .
اسعار خاصه للكميات الكبيره ونورد من الصين وكوريا واليابان وامريكا وتايلاند حسب الطلب والمقاسات .
نوصل الى اى مكان في السعوديه 

نظم الربيع للتكييف
المعرض : حي الريان شارع احمد بن حنبل شرق مستشفي التأمينات مقابل البنك السعودي الهولندي
تلفون / 4912663 جوال / 0565822284


----------



## احمد محمد عادل (7 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## naiemelmansie (7 فبراير 2011)

معلومات ممتازه شكرا


----------



## النحاس1 (9 فبراير 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز المهندس احمد على هذه الملومات


----------



## جمال الحباك (13 فبراير 2011)

التكيف السبليت يكوان اكسر توزيع فى الهواء الخراج والدخل فيكوان التكسييف اكسرفى الموبخر فاتحصل عملية التقطير فاينتج عن ذالك ماء اوبشكل اخر يكن الهوء الدخل هواء اقل كسفه اوبمعنا اخر ياكون دافئ فاحين يصتضم الهواءفى الموبخرتحصل التبخير فيتحوال الهواء الى ماء <فى التكيف السبليت لانهواكسر توزيع واطراد فى الهواء>


----------



## محمد هاني لطفي تاي (14 فبراير 2011)

شكرا يا اخوتي على هذه المعلومات القيمه عن التكيف والتبريد,واتمنى ان تفيدونا اكثرعن chiller system


----------



## سامح دبابسة (14 فبراير 2011)

مساء الخير للجميع مع حفظ المقامات


----------



## Samer.753 (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على الطرح الجميل


----------



## اشرف 2010 (16 فبراير 2011)

ممتاز جدا


----------



## blogo (16 فبراير 2011)

مشكور كل الشكر اخي


----------



## اوركيده (19 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو بتزويدي بملفات خاصه عن البكجات وعن التكيف المركزي


----------



## رمضان النوبي (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا و دمت لنا زخرا


----------



## shyb (24 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
مشكورين اخوتي على هذا المجهود الرائع
سؤالي وارجوا المساعدة الجدية 
اريد ان اتعلم كيف اصمم تبريد من نوع دكت اي كيف اعما الحسابات الخاصة بكل غرفة في فيلا وهذه البدايه فيلا 
وكيف احدد كم يحتاج تبريد لكل مكان وغرفة في الفيلا وكيف اعمل جدول المسمى ثيرمل لود
وانا جاد في هذا الطلب وكلي رغبة في التعلم ولم اجد غير هذا المنتدى ليكي يوفر طلبي


----------



## عمرمحمدنور (28 فبراير 2011)

موضوع تكاثف الماء على المبخر في المكيف النافذي ومكيف سبليت

الفرق بين كمية الماء الخارجة من المكيف النافذي ومكيف سبليت في الأول يتم انسياب الماءعلى قاعد المكيف مرورا بالمروحة الخارجية والمكثف وفي هذه الحالة نستفيد من كمية من الماء بتبريد المكثف سواء عن طريق دوران المروحة ورش رذاذ الماءأوعن طريق ملامسة الماء أسفل المكثف وفي هذه الحالة نفقد كمية من الماء والباقي ينساب خارج المكيف أما في المكيف سبليت تخرج كمية الماء المتكاثفة من المبخر كلها إلى الخارج دون فقدان أي كمية في عملية تبريد المكثف .


----------



## eng_hoss (1 مارس 2011)

*موضوع رائع جزاكم الله خير*


----------



## إبراهيم هاشم (3 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خير أتمنى المزيد مشكورا


----------



## عمرمحمدنور (3 مارس 2011)

شكرا لجميع الأعضاء 
وإنشاالله نستطيع نساهم ونشارك بمعلومات مفيدة للجميع


----------



## محمد_86 (5 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## goor20 (5 مارس 2011)

god bless u


----------



## naiemelmansie (6 مارس 2011)

shyb قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مشكورين اخوتي على هذا المجهود الرائع
> سؤالي وارجوا المساعدة الجدية
> اريد ان اتعلم كيف اصمم تبريد من نوع دكت اي كيف اعما الحسابات الخاصة بكل غرفة في فيلا وهذه البدايه فيلا
> ...


----------



## naiemelmansie (6 مارس 2011)

اوركيده قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو بتزويدي بملفات خاصه عن البكجات وعن التكيف المركزي



السلام عليكم / الباكدج لايختلف كثيرا عن الاسبليت والفرق ان الباكدج قدرات كبيره ​ وانواع التكييف المركزى كثيره ( الاتشلرات ) اى نوع فيهم


----------



## عمرمحمدنور (7 مارس 2011)

*شكرا يا اخوتي على هذه المعلومات القيمه عن التكيف والتبريد,واتمنى ان تفيدونا اكثرعن chiller system *
سوف أتكلم عن نموذج من الشيلرات أنا مسؤول عن تشغيله وصيانته قد يعطي فكرة عامة عن الشيلرات وهو من نوع كاريير استطاعةالشيلر التبريدية /85/طن يستخدم لمجال التكييف المركزي ونظرالضخامة المبنى فإنه يستخدم وسيط تبريد ثانوي وهو الماء حيث أن وسيط التبريد الأساسي هو فريون 134 ومبخره من نوع الخزان الأسطواني والضاغط من النوع الحلزوني .
يقوم الشيلر بتبريد الماء الداخل إلى المبخر إلى درجة حرارة 8 مئوية ومن ثم يتم تحريك الماء ضمن دارة التكييف بواسطة مضخات حيث يمر الماء عبر فانكويلات لتكييف الغرف ولحماية المبخر من التجمد يتم وضع حمايات تقوم بفصل التيار الكهربائي عن مجموعة التبريد منها الفلوسويتش ومهمته فصل التيار في حال توقف جريان الماء لعدم وجود ماء أوتوقف المضخات عن العمل ومن الحمايات الترموستات يفصل عند وصول درجة الحرارة 8 مئوية ومنها حساس الضغط المنخفض ويتم التحكم بعمل هذا النموذج من الشيلرات بواسطة لوحة إلكترونية يتم فيها برمجة عمل الجهاز وموصولة فيها جميع الحساسات المركبة على الجهاز ومنها حساس مستو الغاز في المبخر وحساس الزيت​


----------



## ابو وريف (7 مارس 2011)

عندي ثلاجاجه كبير او عازله نريد نعرف كيف عملية التسخيان عبر الفريون


----------



## عبدوعبادي (9 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بس انا عندي سؤال كيف تعرف عن قوة الكمبريسر يعني كم طن وكيف تعرف ان هالكمبريسر كم طن اريد كل الطرق طباعا اذا الكمبريسر ما مكتوب عليه كم بي تي يو btu
عن طريق ال ا ري lar


----------



## m.3a (10 مارس 2011)

أنا مشترك ولا أستطيع تنزيل أى شىء


----------



## kareem555 (13 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لهذه المعلومات القيمة زادكم الله من علمه


----------



## hussainjaleel (13 مارس 2011)

كيفيه شحن المكيف والسبلت بلصور او الفديو


----------



## eng Hatem Elsayed (13 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير 
بس لو فى كتاب يعلم تصميم الدكت وحساب الاحمال اكون شاكر لك كثير


----------



## عماد رشيد الجمل (14 مارس 2011)

اخي الكريم اتمني من الله تعالي ان هذه الصور الرفقة :3: توضح لك ما قدمته


----------



## majidoh (14 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## naiemelmansie (14 مارس 2011)

الله الموفق


----------



## mohamed26 (16 مارس 2011)

*:73::73:اللة ينور عليكم يا احلي مهتدسين فى العالم وهل من مذيد*​


----------



## ali sakr (18 مارس 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ali sakr (18 مارس 2011)

اريد شرح الدوائر الكهربية للتكيف


----------



## FCB (19 مارس 2011)

شكرا لكم على المعلومات


----------



## eng:mostafa (23 مارس 2011)

شكرا يابشمهندس


----------



## فلاح العكيلي (23 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
لدي سؤال حيرني فمن يتفضل بالاجابة
كم يحتاج طن التبريد من الطاقة الكهربائية؟


----------



## هادي الراوي (23 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا اشكركم من صميم قلبي على هذه المعلومات القيمه وادعو الله لكم بالتوفيق
اخوكم هادي الراوي


----------



## سعد كاريير (23 مارس 2011)

*دائرة كهرباءوحدة تكثيف (الوحدةالخارجية)*

*لك الدائرة اخى الكريم والله الموفق والمستعان*


----------



## سعد كاريير (23 مارس 2011)

انا اسف الملف مانزلش وضعط اعتماد المشاركة خطأ اسف اخى لكريم احاول مرة اخرة الدائرة كبيرة احاول


----------



## سعد كاريير (23 مارس 2011)

الحمد الله الملف نزل اخى الكريم


----------



## علي السبع 90 (25 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
أشكركم على هذه الاطروحات الجميلة ولكن من لديه الخبرة في الدكتات في التصنيع والمواد والربط بيرسلياه أو يعرضة كرد وأرجو أن نكون من الأصدقاء لهذا الملتقى الجميل 
من الفني / علي كامل نعيم السبع . العراق


----------



## Brince.Of.Daikin (26 مارس 2011)

*تسلم ايدك يا هندسه*

تسلم يا هندسه ونريد منك المزيد بارك الله فيك ...... اشكرك نيابه عن شركة دايكن مصر:28::28::28::30:


----------



## Brince.Of.Daikin (26 مارس 2011)

بجد تسلم الايادى يا هندسه


----------



## رمضان سعد (27 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اشكر الجميع علي المجهود الطيب


----------



## naiemelmansie (28 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم بالتوفيق


----------



## عبد الحكيم بافقاس (29 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك ابن اليمن طاهر الشبيبي للمعلومات القيمه


----------



## عمراياد (29 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## السيد حامد مصيلحى (31 مارس 2011)




----------



## السيد حامد مصيلحى (31 مارس 2011)

*صورة*


----------



## السيد حامد مصيلحى (31 مارس 2011)




----------



## السيد حامد مصيلحى (31 مارس 2011)




----------



## Emas (31 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير وسلام


----------



## naiemelmansie (3 أبريل 2011)

ali sakr قال:


> اريد شرح الدوائر الكهربية للتكيف



http://www.4shared.com/document/biv0zYsF/__online.html - كنترول التكييف.pdf:77::20:


----------



## احمد ع ميرغني (4 أبريل 2011)

شكرا بارك الله فيك 
واتنى توضيح العمليه العكسية بأجهزة التكييف(التدفئة)


----------



## AG Chem-Bttri Gas (5 أبريل 2011)

شركة أيه.جى.كيم – بترى جـاز
لتعبئة غازات الفريون


إحدى الشركات الرائدة فى مجال تعبئة غازات التبريد (الفريون)

فى مصر حيث تقوم الشركة بإستيراد غازات التبريد من أكبر الدول المصنعة ومنها على سبيل
العلم لا الحصر :

1- شركة Honeywellالآمريكية

2-شركة S.R.Fالهندية


كما تقوم الشركة عن طريق مصنعنا المتواجد بمدينة بدر بتزويد خطوط إنتاج أكبر الشركات المصنعة لكل من التكييفات والثلاجات وغرف التبريد والسيارات المجمعة فى مصر وذلك فى عبوات وأحجام مختلفة من الفريون المعبأ لدى شركتنا على أيدى خبراء وفنيين على أعلى مستوى حيث أننا شركة متخصصة فى مجال تعبئة غازات التبريد الصديقة للبيئة على سبيل المثال :

R 22 – 134A – 404A – 407C- 406A - 410A -507- 123 - 141b

ويسعدنــا ان نتعاون معكم ونزودكم بكل ماتحتاجونه من فريون بجميع انواعه

العنوان:23كلوت بك – الآزبكية
المصنع:42 المنطقة الصناعية الرابعة – مدينة بدر
التليفون:2787855-27878560-0101211122-0145509522
البريد الإلكترونى:
[email protected] الإدارة
[email protected]المبيعات
[email protected]etالتسويق


----------



## علاء الغفير (5 أبريل 2011)

جازكم الله خيرا


----------



## ORGO (7 أبريل 2011)

الشكر الجزيل اخي العزيز على هذة المعلومات القيمة و ارجو منك ان تتواصل في رفدنا بهذة المعلومات ولدي طلب منك ان تكون المواضيع القادمة مواضيع في كيفية حساب احجام أنابيب المبخر و المكثف تبعا للحمل مع التقدير


----------



## hassan sas (8 أبريل 2011)

عمل مميز جداااااا
جزاكم الله كل خيــــــــر


----------



## احمد محمد123 (9 أبريل 2011)

جهد مشكور


----------



## eng_poppop (9 أبريل 2011)

عاوز اعرف كل حاجه عن التكييف المركزى باستخدام مياه التبريد


----------



## جمعة حوسين (10 أبريل 2011)

نريد منك يا اخي تفصيل عن تقليل السعه في الاحجام الكبيره عند عدم الاستحدام


----------



## naiemelmansie (11 أبريل 2011)

ali sakr قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


 http://www.4shared.com/document/biv0zYsF/__online.html - كنترول التكييف.pdf:77::20:


----------



## naiemelmansie (11 أبريل 2011)

eng_poppop قال:


> عاوز اعرف كل حاجه عن التكييف المركزى باستخدام مياه التبريد


 http://www.4shared.com/document/biv0zYsF/__online.html - كنترول التكييف.pdf:77::20:


----------



## naiemelmansie (11 أبريل 2011)

احمد ع ميرغني قال:


> شكرا بارك الله فيك
> واتنى توضيح العمليه العكسية بأجهزة التكييف(التدفئة)


 http://www.4shared.com/document/biv0zYsF/__online.html - كنترول التكييف.pdf:77::20:


----------



## كلوب ميد (13 أبريل 2011)

اعجبنى ولاكن اريد ان اعرف كيفية معرفة قدرة الكباس من على لوحة البيانات الخاصة بة


----------



## abada cool (14 أبريل 2011)

تكرم يا هندسه انا أستفت كتير من الشرح لانه موضح وبسيط مالرسم جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالناصر سعد محمد (15 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا*

جزاكم اللة خير


----------



## المهندس اسرف سعد (16 أبريل 2011)

افادنا الله بهذا الموضوع وزادك علما وسدد خطاك على الحق وشكرا


----------



## اسلام عبد الفتاح ح (16 أبريل 2011)

معلومات قيمه جداااااا جدااااا شكرا لمجهودك الرائع واقترح ان تتناول غرف التبريد والتجميد متناولا كل جزء فيها بالشرح وطريقه التركيب في الدائره ووظيفته وتوضيح وافي بالصور


----------



## صامدعامد (17 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مصاروه مصعب (23 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي على طر حك الر ائع بس يو جد بعض الملا حظات اولها الا كسبنشن فلف يكون في وحدات التبر يد التجاريه وفي وحدات التبر يد المنزليه والصغير ه يكون عوضا عنه الكبيلا ر capelar وارجو من حضرتك تو ضيح طرق حسا ب كميه التبر يد في غر ف التبر يد التجاريه الكولد روم وافبل مروري


----------



## amakali (23 أبريل 2011)

شكر لله لنا ولكم وكتب لنا الجنه


----------



## amakali (23 أبريل 2011)

فيه سؤال ازاى اعرف قدرة الكباس الخاص بالمكييف سواء 4 حصان و 3 حصان او.......
لمل اشوفه امامى لانه مش مكتوب عليه (كيف يتم قراءة المعلومات الموجوده على الضاغط وتحميلها للغة السوق


----------



## amakali (23 أبريل 2011)

لو فيه معلومات عن ايس ميكر وكيفيه الصيانه مشكووووووور


----------



## المهندس الاعظمي (26 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم اني طالب هندسه مرحله رابعه قسم هندسة تكييف وتبريد (بحث حول ) 
Generator-air الذي هو مشروع تخرجي يتكون من كومبريسر هواء وداينمو وبورد قياس الفولتيه وشكرا


----------



## walidenginer (26 أبريل 2011)

الله يحميك


----------



## المهندس الاعظمي (27 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوكم طالب في هندسته تكييف وتبريد مرحله رابعه واحتاج الى تقديم نضري لمشروع التخرج وهو يتكلم عن توليد الطاقه الكهربائيه عن طريق الهواء المضغوط واجزاء الجهاز الذي هو مشروع تخرجي يتكون من كومبريسر وبورد كهربائي وفان وكيج الضغط وارجو منكم مساعدتي وشكرا


----------



## ابوفهد67 (27 أبريل 2011)

موضوع مفيد جدا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## رؤوف حجازي (28 أبريل 2011)

انا فتحت مؤسسة جديدة للتكييف والتبريد,
افيدوني بالخطوات الرئيسية التي يجب ان اعملها كبداية لهذا المشروع ؟
وكيف يجب ان يكون الهيكل التنظيمي لهذه المؤسسة؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا..


----------



## عادل محيمدان (28 أبريل 2011)

اشكركم من اعماق قلبي على الجهود التي تبذلوها لانجاح هذا المنتداء


----------



## eng-faresmuradagha (28 أبريل 2011)

مشكورة


----------



## رحيم عجيل (28 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك ولكن نحتاج الى البكج يونت


----------



## lمحمد رشاد (30 أبريل 2011)

اريد بديلا لغاز الفريون رقم-160-0z


----------



## zashraf (30 أبريل 2011)

ارجو من الاخوة الافاضل شرح طريقة السوبر هيت وكيف يقاس السوبر هيت وما الفائدة منة 
ولكم الشكر


----------



## Ahmad 123 (1 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
السوبر هيت عبارة عن الفرق بين درجة البخار المحمص بعد خروجة من المبخر ودرجة حرارة التبخير 
ويكون عادة من 5 الى 8 c


----------



## Ahmad 123 (1 مايو 2011)

الفائدة من السوبر هيت هى عدم رجوع السائل على الكباس


----------



## اسامه خشبه (2 مايو 2011)

يعطيكم الف عاااااااااااااافيه

..تكفوووووووووووووووووون عندي مسائل في التبريد صعبه وابي احلها


----------



## angabdalnaser (4 مايو 2011)

ششششششششششككككككككككرررررررررراااااااا


----------



## حسام الحسني (6 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام الحسني (6 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد عبدالله نجم (10 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MOBAR (10 مايو 2011)

كيف حساب الاحمال للغرفة اريد تركيب فيها مكيف سبيلت مساحة الغرفة 24م افيدونى جزاكم اللة خير


----------



## سما الاسلام (11 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (15 مايو 2011)

الرجاء المساعده
كيف يمكن حساب ابعاد الدكت والفقد في الضغط باستخدام طريقة static regain method


----------



## zerak1977 (16 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا على الشرح


----------



## abdallah58 (17 مايو 2011)

شكر\ جزيلا


----------



## eng_m.hmoud (17 مايو 2011)

شكراا على الافادة وجزاك الله خير


----------



## كاظم جواد الشجيري (18 مايو 2011)

باررك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا الغ خير


----------



## كاظم جواد الشجيري (18 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الاخوة الاعزاء جزاكم اللة الف خير عنا واعتذر للخطاء الاملائي غير المقصود في الرد السابق تقبلوا فائق احترامي وتقديري


----------



## mymorning08 (18 مايو 2011)

:1:


----------



## aly arby (19 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم


----------



## بشار النعيمي (19 مايو 2011)

بارك الله في كل من اثرانا بهذه المعلومات القيمة
فجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## جقود (21 مايو 2011)

باياشهندس محمد عبد الفتاح السلام عليك ورحمة اللة معرفة حساب انواع الكمبرسوريات 9000 وال18000 وال24000 هذا الموضوع عامل مشاكل


----------



## جقود (21 مايو 2011)

سبحان اللة الحمد للة لا الة الا اللة واللة اكبر ولاحولة ولاقوة الاباللة ربى اغفرلى ولاوالدى ولجميع المومنين والمومنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحيا منهم والاموت واللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى الة وصحبة وسلم


----------



## قاجو (22 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (23 مايو 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## eslam esso (30 مايو 2011)

ربنا ينير قلبك ويثبت قدامك ويوفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه اللهم امين
بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع


----------



## محمد نصير مهران (11 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن اسئل عن مشكلة معى وهى ان الكباس من نوع النصف مفتوح لغرفة تجميد على طول بكون ثلج على بلف الراجع 
الكباس 3 حصان الضغط 10 psi عند درجة حرارة -10 درجة مئوية
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (12 يونيو 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## احمد مترو (15 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم كنت عاوز اعر داءرة كنترول مكونة من 2كونتكتور+2اوفرلود+تايم دلاى+فاس سكونس شكرا


----------



## khalefa71 (16 يونيو 2011)

مواضيع جميلة جدا


----------



## أبوصاصا (16 يونيو 2011)

نرجو الاضافة للموضوع وشكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس سلام مهداوي (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على هذه المواضيع العلمية القيمة


----------



## امين جاسم (18 يونيو 2011)

:77:شكرا على هذه المعلوملت


----------



## amorhammadi (21 يونيو 2011)

[]بارك الله فيك []


----------



## اميرالشيباني (22 يونيو 2011)

بارك اللة في الجهود المبذوله


----------



## grand true (23 يونيو 2011)

استاذنا الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة وعلى طريقة الشرح السهلة وارجو الافادة عن التعامل مع الثلج الجاف dry iec كوسيلة للتبريد فأنا أعمل على فكرة جديدة تماما تعتمد على جهاز تبريد بالثلج الجاف ويمكن شحنه كالموبايل واللاب توب فى دورة منتظمة ويعطى كفاءة تبريد 72 ساعة ثم يتم الشحن بطريقة اتوماتيكية والفكرة فى طور التجريب واسأل الله تعالى التوفيق


----------



## عيد السودان (25 يونيو 2011)

_بارك الله فيك_


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (27 يونيو 2011)

مشكور على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## mohamed_dfmc (28 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا"*


----------



## ابو ارسلان (29 يونيو 2011)

*مجهود كبير بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك *


----------



## عبد الله حمدان (29 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## اسلام رمضانمحمد (1 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم انا اسلام رمضان عضو جديد انا خريج معهد فنى صناعى 2 تبريد وتكيف و3دبلوم صنايع تكيف وتبريد انا كونت عوز اعرف انا كدة ابقى مساعد مهندس فى ناس تقولى انتة كدة مساعد مهندس واما اسئل مهندسين تقولى انتة هتنزل مساعد فنى وبعد كدة تبقى فنى لا نى مفيش مساعد مهندس او مشرفين الا بالخبرة انا كان نفسى ابقى حاجة كويسة ومكنش طموحاتى ابقى فنى ولة مساعد فهل فى دورات مثلا اوا كورسات جانب المعهد بتاعى تعلينى ابقى مساعد مهندس او مشرف تكون معتمدة ارجو الرد ضرورى لانى الموضوع دة تعبنى نفسين ونفسى ارتاح وشكر ا*​


----------



## سلامه ابو الحجاج (7 يوليو 2011)

ممكن نتعرف اكتر على المشاكل العمليه


----------



## البرق-2002 (8 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سليمان الفاضل (12 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الكابتن مح (13 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم شكرا


----------



## mohamed16079 (13 يوليو 2011)

عندي تكييف1.5 حصان يونيون اير يعمل بكفاءة ليلا اكن نهارا الكباس يفصل بعد تشغيله بفترة و يعطي e5


----------



## hedi salem (14 يوليو 2011)

*المقياس*

بماذا يقاس تسرب الغاز.


----------



## عبدالرحمن الظاهر (15 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## دسوقى99 (16 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
محمد دسوقى يجماعة انا عايز حد يعلمنى شغل الصيانة بتاع التبريد والتكيف وانا مستعد اشتغل ببلاش وجاد فى كلامى على فكرة انا اصلا كهربائى وجدع ومعنديش داء نكرا الزات ياريت حد يقف جمبى ويساعدنى ان ابدا الشغل فى هذا المجال وشكرا ليكم 0105725547


----------



## مثنى الصايغ (18 يوليو 2011)

معلومات ثرة وقيمة ياباشمهندس زادك الله علماَ وتوفيقاً


----------



## مسعد البشلاوى (19 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ايها الاخ الكريم على هذا المجهود الطيب وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك .تقبل تحيتى


----------



## عبدالهادي صابر (19 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير علي ما تم تقديمه برجاء توضيح جهاز اختبار تسريب الغريون


----------



## MEP (19 يوليو 2011)

اكثر من رائع 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## swordi (19 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمود المميز (20 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا على المعلومات المفيده*


----------



## محمود المميز (21 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يا نور العين


----------



## ايفان للاتصالات (22 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر عالمجهود الرائع


----------



## jassim78 (22 يوليو 2011)

thank you


----------



## KETTACHE MEROUANE (25 يوليو 2011)

هل توجد فديو لتركيب المكيف الحائطي


----------



## ناصر حسان (26 يوليو 2011)

مشكور وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## نعمان بنى عودة (27 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## نعمان بنى عودة (27 يوليو 2011)

غرف التبريد سواء كانت عادية او فليزر ارجو افادتى بالكهرباء ونظام الحماية للتوصيل مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## مسؤل الصيانه (30 يوليو 2011)

انا بحاجه ماسه لشرح عن التشيلرات من الالف الى الياء 

وشكرا


----------



## محمدعيسى عبدالجيد (5 أغسطس 2011)

مشكلة الثلاجة المنزلية البابين يو جد تجميد فى الفريزر ولايوجد اى تبريد بالباب الاسفل ما الحل وجزكم الله خيرا حيث انى اعمل فنى فى هذا المجال


----------



## AR.H.ALI (6 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من العلم ......


----------



## صباح نوري العلوجي (10 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو بيان معنى المصطلح lary او


----------



## صباح نوري العلوجي (10 أغسطس 2011)

ارجو بيان معنى المصطلح lary او lar


----------



## صباح نوري العلوجي (10 أغسطس 2011)

ارجو بيان معنى المصطلح lary او la


----------



## kamboodi (13 أغسطس 2011)

شكراااا


----------



## ahmadjasem (13 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم شكرالك اخي على هذه الملاحضات اسف عل هذه الدروس القيمة ارجومنك ان تشرح لناعن كيفيةتركيب السبلت يونت من خلال ربط المواسيرالسلكيةوكيفية الربط بينهمااذاكان فيه غاز الفريون وان لم يكن كذلك كيفيةالربط وايصال الغازوكيفية فحص الجهازوكفائته وكيفيةتحويله من مكان الى اخروعدم خروج الغازكيفية العمل وعندخروج غازالفريون كيفية شحنه اعينوني اعانكم الله ووفقكم لما هوخير


----------



## ahmed19761013 (15 أغسطس 2011)

ما أجمل العلم وما أجمل من يساعدون عليه وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## jamel501 (15 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورين شباب


----------



## رزق نصر (17 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على تعب محبتكم


----------



## لؤي الصناعة (24 أغسطس 2011)

:18:اريد معرفة كيفية حساب الماسورة الشعرية للمكيف


----------



## naiemelmansie (31 أغسطس 2011)

يوجد برنامج لهذه العمليه وايضا لحساب جميع المواسير سوف ابحث عنه واضيفه انشاء الله


----------



## عمرو2011 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

اللملتقى متميز جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عمرو2011 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

التبريد والتكييف علم المفكرين


----------



## mhm2000_40 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## jaber al atar (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*بســــــــــم اللــــــــه الرحمــــــــن الرحــــــــــــــــــيم*

اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك 
 وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك:31::31::31:


----------



## WASAMKO (6 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه وانا استفدت من موضوعك كثير وشكرا الك واحترامي


----------



## subzero1 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً لكل من ساهم فى هذا العمل الرائع وجزاكم الله خير ونفع بكم الامه الاسلاميه والعربيه


----------



## maguida (6 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا علي الدروس الممتازة اتمني لك طول العمر


----------



## hassan_hndasa (8 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا باذن الله


----------



## احمد البكة (8 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسعدني ان اكون احد اعضاء المنتدى الرائع واابارك للجميع طرح هكذا مواضيع شاملة وعامة
اخوكم ابن الرافدين


----------



## وائل البحراوى (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## وائل البحراوى (14 سبتمبر 2011)

بس هناك ملحوظة الكل عايز يقول اللى عندة و المفروض نسمع واحد بس علشان الموضوعات تكمل


----------



## sasa.1411 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا عضو جديد اعمل بمجال التبريدوالتكيف
بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه
اتوجه بشكر لكل من ساهم بشرح
اوتوضيح اي معلومه واتمني لكل 
الاعضا التوفيق
‏ شكرا


----------



## ناصرالقلوب (16 سبتمبر 2011)

_مشكور يابشمهندس جزاك الله الف خير وعافية والى الامام_


----------



## AHMED2284 (16 سبتمبر 2011)

very gooooooooooooood man


----------



## pateka (17 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيكى وبجد عمل عظيم ومجهود رائع ربنا يقدرك على منفعه الناس


----------



## pateka (17 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجو الاستمرار لانى متشوق للبقيه الشرح


----------



## sharief (18 سبتمبر 2011)

thanx


----------



## ابو نونو (21 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم وبارك الله فيك ارجو ان تضيف موضوع الصيانة لاجهزة التكيف


----------



## عبدالله الظفيري (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يعطيكم الف عافيه يأخواني على الشرح الوافي جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## الفريقوريست (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*طلب مساعدة و أتأسف لخروجي عن الموضوع*

أنا شاب من المغرب العربي و أريد أن أخوض تجربة عمل في ميدان التبريد و التكييف في السعودية، قطر، البحرين أو الإمارت، و أطلب المساعدة من الأشخاص العارفين، أشكركم مسبقا.


----------



## ezaldeen2002 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلم أخي
لقد أستفدت جداً من هذه المشاركة


----------



## kareemfarag (1 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جدااااااااا


----------



## kareemfarag (1 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## انس مكي (1 أكتوبر 2011)

عندي سؤال عن انظمة التهوية المختلفة في كل نوع من انواع المكيفات كيف تتم سواء اسبلت شيلر ويندو


----------



## انس مكي (1 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ودكوستى6 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

_من المهم جدا التعرف على مثل هذه المعلومات الهامه 
ولك منى الود ةالاحترام 
على ماقدمته 
_​


----------



## normane-116 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك ونحن في انتظار المزيد *​


----------



## صلاح حسن مجدى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود والمعلومات علما بأننا نريد اللأحدث


----------



## hashemsabbagh (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مششششششكووووووررررين


----------



## الكاشف 1 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

باش موضوعك جدا رائع ومفيد

بوركت أينما كنت 

عندي سؤال لك 
ماهو الحل لمكيف سبليت نوع سامسونج 18000وحده في المنور ( بيت الدرج) التبريد موجود ولكن المشكله في قوة دفع الهواء ضعيفه علما" بأن مساحة الصاله عندي في البيت 5ْ*4 وهل صغر الكمبروسر أو كبر حجمه له دور في مثل هذة الاماكن ملاحظه : الوحده الخارجيه موجوده في المنور اللي سبق ذكره ؟ وللك خالص تحياتي


----------



## esl (10 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم وجزاكم الله كل خير على ما قمتم به سؤال .....هل ممكن كباس يعمل بفريون 404 تغير الزيت ليعمل بفريون 12 ام لا وهل يعطى كفائه نفس الماتور الى بيعمل بفريون 12 ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ارجو الأفاده اسلام المصرى.


----------



## اسدي فور (12 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## hamaam (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## راشد تانى (17 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## م/عماد رمضان (19 أكتوبر 2011)

شرح ولا أروع مشكككككككككووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد فوزي إسماعيل (21 أكتوبر 2011)

]السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## dtq (24 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank yoooooooooooooou


----------



## nihad m.mokayed (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ع المعلوماتن القيمة اللازمة لكل المبتدئين من مهندسين وحتى غير المهندسين معرفتها 
الى المام وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم


----------



## محمد الزناتى (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتكcxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م/بناء الغربية (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا يا غالي بارك الله فيك *​


----------



## شسي (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*انا عندي سؤال*

انا عندي سؤال 
هو ايه اللي يحصل لو sqrft/ton زاد او نقص عن الحد المسموح و ايه هو الحد المسموح ؟؟


----------



## alshrkawy (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*الفرق بين طول الكابلرى وقصره فى جهاز التكييف*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الفرق بين طول الكابلرى وقصره

بمعنى فى نهاية المكثف الخلفى وجود كابلرى بعمل على انتشار الفريون وهذا يوضح بان قصر الكابلرى لا يفيد فى عملية التبريد بشىء 
ولكن طول الكابلرى يفيد كثيرا فى انتشار الفريون فتعمل عمليه التكييف بكفائه عاليه
​


----------



## نوبل2000 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك اللة خير على مجهودك والف شكر


----------



## norelkmr11 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## الحرية 9 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elmuthana algaali (12 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير على هذا العمل


----------



## اشرف الملاحظ (12 نوفمبر 2011)

> _*انا سعيد جدااااااااااا بهازا الموقع وهازا شرفا نعتز به كمهندسين فنين كهربا وتبريد وتكيف اخيكم اشرف الملاحظ*[/quote_]


----------



## mustafa49 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووور علي هذ الجهد


----------



## eng haitham hamdy (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااا وبارك الله فيك واعانك علي نشر المذيد


----------



## chanch (15 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور والله انكم تستاهلون كل خير


----------



## cadeau2006 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*متوفر الان كل شىء عن التكييف باذن الله هنا*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
متوفر الان كل شىء عن التكييف باذن الله
تواصل معنا فقط 
[COLOR="Green"][email protected][/COLOR]
01111273931
http://www.2shared.com/photo/WiHyDvpx/HVAC.html




*​​


----------



## عقاب2010 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bassem2 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم*


----------



## المهندس هشام (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*

لوسمحتم يا باشمهندسين عندى سؤالين 
1- direct evaoprative cooler design عايز اعرف فى تصميم جديد ممكن ينفذ فى مشروع تخرج 
وشكل water distributions header ازاى واسمه فى السوق وتصميمه

2- عايز اعرف احسن وافضل arrangement من حيث الاداء والكفاءة للcompantالتالية:
1-dehumidifier chemical
2-cooling coil
3- indirect cooling water
4-direct evopration cooler 
*


----------



## qaneh (18 نوفمبر 2011)

جميل


----------



## رمضان جادو (21 نوفمبر 2011)

ايه رايكم ناخد مشروع تكييف وندرسه بالتفصيل نرفع اللوحات بتعته وندرسها ونحسب حسابات المضخات والشلر المطلوب فيه ملفات مرفقه لمشروع مبنى سكن فندقي بالمدينة المنورة بالمملكة العربية السعوديةحتى تعم الفائده على كل المهندسين


----------



## abomohamed76 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## elmuthana algaali (23 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## جليل مكي (23 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لكل المشاركين لقد استفدنا الكثير منكم سواء من يسأل او من يجيب على الاسئلة.


----------



## ladyoskar (25 نوفمبر 2011)

:12:جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد العطفي (25 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sayyad1984 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*thank you verey much 
my brother*​


----------



## هبه هاني (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه*

*:7:*


----------



## هبه هاني (2 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وفاء يونس (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*LG_Softwares*
*في تخصص التكييف والتبريــــــــــــــــــــد:*


http://www.muhandes.net/ViewLibraryItem.aspx?id=3892


----------



## عباس كاظم عبد (6 ديسمبر 2011)

كم امبير يستهلك كل طن تبريد وهل المكيفات الصغيرة تختلف عن البكجات


----------



## cadeau2006 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نبدء باذن الله كورس hvac متكامل 
(تصميم -مكتب فنى - تكاليف - موقع وتركيبات - صيانة )
مع محاضرين متخصصين للتواصل:-
كورس التكييف سيبداء السبت القادم الساعه 7 مساءا
كامب شيزار
سنتر عمر
شارع بورسعيد
00201111273931
[email protected]


----------



## ابوعلاء1 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

اشكركم على المعلومات


----------



## boughandora (11 ديسمبر 2011)

فكرة جميلة ولا تعم الفائدة ولا يعرف مكمن الضعف الا بالتطبيق يا ريت يا اخي تسعى في الموضوع


----------



## محمد تكس (11 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amorhammadi (21 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم أريد إجراءات السلامة قبل و بعد تشغيل الدارة التبريدية


----------



## حمدي النمر (26 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس اسامه عبود (26 ديسمبر 2011)

نشكركم علي هذة المعومات القيمة


----------



## حمرى امام (30 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## القلهاتي (2 يناير 2012)

شباب بليز ساعدوني
وين ممكن احصل كورس قصير عن basic of hvac في اوروبا او اسيا بليز مهم 
[email protected]


----------



## qut (2 يناير 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير و شكرا كثير


----------



## فااااااااااااتح (2 يناير 2012)

*




*


----------



## فااااااااااااتح (2 يناير 2012)

*شيء جميل واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااصل*


----------



## بكر العشرى (4 يناير 2012)

شكراااا جزلا


----------



## abo-yarob94 (4 يناير 2012)

_*عنجد مشكورييييييييييييين*_​


----------



## السريحي2012 (5 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لدي اسئله اتمنى الاجابه عليها فضلا لا امرا 

س1-مانوع المكثف المركب بوحدة التبريد التجاري والصناعي المعملية الموجودة بالمعمل ؟
س2-ما الفرق بين التبريد الإنضغاطي والتبريد الإمتصاصي ؟ 
س3-أذكر مكونات دائرة التبريد الميكانيكية مع شرح وظيفة كل جزء منها بالتفصيل ؟
س 4 -أذكر بالترتيب خطوات تشغيل دائرة التبريد متعددة المبخرات ؟ 
س5-
أذكر بالترتيب خطوات إيقاف الدائرة ؟
س 6- أذكر أسباب تكون الثلج علي خط السحب وكيف تمت إذابته بالمعمل

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مصطفى الجوكر (8 يناير 2012)

مشكور على الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## nael alamiry (9 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم وفقكم الله لصالح الاعمال
ممكن الخريطه الكهربائيه للثلاجه


----------



## nael alamiry (9 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اسلام عليكم 
ما هي الطريقه التي يمكن حساب ضغط الكبلري بايب ؟اذا لدي مكيف هواء نوع كرافت 12000btu​وارت ان ابدل الكبلري بايب ماهي الاساسيات التي اعتمد عليها وكم يكون الضغط البايب ​


----------



## nael alamiry (9 يناير 2012)

هاذا ولكم فائق احترامي وامنياتي لكم بدوام الصحه والعافيه ولكم جزيل شكري ومتناني


----------



## أبو اسلام2 (11 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء 

وننتظر منكم المذيد إلي الامام 

والله ولي التوفيق

أخوكم أبو اسلام2​


----------



## cadeau2006 (14 يناير 2012)

Not academy course you deserve the opportunity to be a professional HVAC engineer being able to under stand and design entire HVAC by common software 

The outlines of contents

•	Hvac system introduction
•	systems comparing and selection
•	Air systems & duct design by dustsizer & ductelator 
•	Hydronic system design by pipesizer & charts
•	Load calculation by hap 4.2 
•	Ventilation and smoke management basic 
•	Technical eng. responsibility (boq ,Audit & costing)
•	site eng. responsibility (material,Installation,TAB, operation & maintenance) 
•	Project in hands
•	References ,Standards & software






600 L.E 



Contact us to know the best way to achieve your goals


----------



## أسرج من دمي ياأقصى (14 يناير 2012)

كتب الله اجركم اخواني الافااضل ....اشكركم على المعلومااااااات القيمة ...

والسلام مسك الختام...


----------



## cadeau2006 (14 يناير 2012)

*ظروف غرفة العمليات من حيث التكييف او السحب*

غرف العمليات
•	100% =Fresh air 
•	Supply لايقل تغيره عن 15مره لكل ساعه –حتى لو كان اكثر من المطلوب لتكييف الغرفه 
•	لازم الغرفه تكون موجبهpositive بنسبه لا تقل عن %15 من كمية الهواء داخل االغرفه اى ان المسحوب من الهواء لايقل ب 15% من الداخل من الهواءEx=85%S 
•	المخارج تكون حول مكان الجراحه
•	جريلات المسحوبExh Grill لا تقل عن عدد 2 و تكون مرتفعه عن سطح الارض ب 17.5 سم (7بوصه)
http://www.tvtc.tc/vb/showthread.php?t=13875
http://www.tvtc.tc/vb/showthread.php?t=13875


----------



## ASHRAF100 (15 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## hiba.a (15 يناير 2012)

تقوى الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​الاخوة الكرام في هذا الموضوع سوف اتناول باذن الله تعالي شرح ولو مبسط عن ملف التبريد cooling coil والذي علي هذا الاساس تبني جميع الملفات coils سواء كان تبريد او تسخين او...
> أولا" :- نتناول مكونات ملف التبريد cooling coil - evaporator وهي كالاتي :-
> 1- الزعانف fins :- وهي عبارة عن مجموعة من الشرائح المعدنية مشكلة ومصنوعة غالبا" من الالومنيوم aluminum او من النحاس copper .
> وهذه صورة توضح aluminum fins
> ...




*
الصورة لا تظهر هل يمكن إعادة رفع الصورة من جديد 
وشكراً *​


----------



## engineering ahmed (15 يناير 2012)

ارجو من سيادتكم ان تضيفوا ايضا الدوائر الكهربيه للثلاجات و التكيفات وايضا دوره التكييف الفعليه من الكبيلرى تيوب والفلاتر و ارجو الرد سريعا و شكرا


----------



## aboalfoz (16 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أحيط علم حضرتكم ان برنامج حساب الصاج الذي وضعته في المنتدي غير متاح أخونا الفاضل


----------



## aboalfoz (16 يناير 2012)

ياريت لو تكرمت تضعه لنا ثانية


----------



## ASHRAF100 (16 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## طايو (22 يناير 2012)

رائعة جدا جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جميل جمال المقطري (22 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ibraessa (23 يناير 2012)

اختي تقوى الله عليك تصحيح معلوماتك بدرجة حرارة الهواء التصميمية في الداخل صيفا" تكون 24 درجة مئوية وشتاء" 22 درجة مئوية اي بالشتاء تكون اقل من الصيف .
تحياتي
مهندس ابراهيم


----------



## Ashraf elhawy (26 يناير 2012)

*انواع وصور جريلات التكييف*

برجاء عاوز اعرف صور وانواع جريلات التكييف 
للاهمية 
انا في الانتظار


----------



## مجدى عبد الرازق (27 يناير 2012)

مطلوب معلومات كافية عن vrv


----------



## motokl (29 يناير 2012)

أطــــــــــــــــــــــال الله عـــــمرك


----------



## motokl (29 يناير 2012)

أطــــــــــــــــــــــال الله عـــــمرك


----------



## motokl (29 يناير 2012)

أطــــــــــــــــــــــال الله عـــــمرك


----------



## kakawewe (29 يناير 2012)

موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## engineertoto21 (31 يناير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## تميم المصرى (31 يناير 2012)

مشكور لك أخ بشار ونرجو المزيد من شخصكم الكريم وأأمل أن نكون أصدقاء ولك جزيل الشكر أخيك تميم المصرى فنى تبريد وتكييف بالمملكة العربية السعودية(مكة)


----------



## shekeew (1 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
محتاج طريقة تصميم ال
air cooler


----------



## sherifosha (3 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عمر هزاع (6 فبراير 2012)

الله يعطيكم العافية ويبارك فيكم


----------



## المهندس عماد جري (7 فبراير 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/iraqi.eng.voice


----------



## Ielnady (11 فبراير 2012)

يعطيك الف عافية لك الشكر


----------



## عبدالقادر كونترول (12 فبراير 2012)

اللام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة..... تحية طيبة الى كافة اخواني المهندسى نشر هذين الكرام........ وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء على نشر هذه المواضيع المفيدة وان شاء الله تعالى ان تكون سنة حسنة............
اخواني الأعزاء ارجو مساعدتي في عمل جلر تدفئة وتبريد مركزي طرق العمل والمواد المطلوبة من الألف الى الياء وشكرا لكم مقدما


----------



## المهندس ميشووووو (15 فبراير 2012)

بيض الله وجهك وما قصرت بس انها لو بالعربي كان افضل
اشكر وبعنف


----------



## رياض العرب (21 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اني ارغب في تصنيع مبخر لمعمل لانتاج ملح الطعام البلوري وضمن المواصفات التالية
1-درجة الحرارة 120 درجة مئوية 
2-phهو 8
3-الموجود في المبخر هو محلول ملحي تركيز350غم/لتر
4- الابعاد الطول 6م العرض30و3م على شكل مخروط 
5- الحديد المستخدم في التصنيع اما حديد مطلي بالايبوكسي الغذائي او ستلس ستيل او تيتانيوم
ملاحظة في حالة التواصل يمكن اعطاكم تفصيل دقيقة لذلك مع التقدير


----------



## تبارك رائد (24 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## ali.sakr (24 فبراير 2012)

فكره عمل البلف العاكس  . ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## sultan0b (27 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## حسن مصطفي احمد (27 فبراير 2012)

جزي الله الجميع الجنة


----------



## اية الله محمد (2 مارس 2012)

جميل جدا الكلام ده بس محتاجة حد يفهمهمني


----------



## drmady (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااا


----------



## ايفن84 (3 مارس 2012)

مشششششششششششششششكور


----------



## جودة ابو زيد (8 مارس 2012)

ممتاز


----------



## walidenginer (10 مارس 2012)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## merouane87 (10 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
في حالة اختلاط زيت التشحيم مع مائع التبريد كيف يمكننا الفصل بينهما


----------



## sred (10 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اود ان اشكركم واشكر جميع الاعضاء
وان اتقدم ب موقع جميل خاصة في كل مايخص مجال التكيف و التبريد عنوان الموقع: www.techno-froid.com
ولكن باللغة الفرنسية


----------



## ibrahim tif (10 مارس 2012)

السلام اعليكم اخوكم ابراهيم من الجزائر اعلمكم اني كتقني سامي في التبريد اريد مذكرات ودروس في مجال الاختصاص وشكرا


----------



## a.houmani (14 مارس 2012)

موضوع جيّد ونرجوا التكملة


----------



## سيف الفرارجه (16 مارس 2012)

*very gooooooooooooood man*


----------



## akram77 (16 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ملفاتي على الفور شير
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/n1geAZE2/_online.html?&rnd=36


----------



## شريف عبد الحكم (19 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
لا أستطيع ان اشاهد الصور
ارجو من السادة الافاضل مساعدتى


----------



## شريف عبد الحكم (19 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
لا استطيع ان اشاهد الصور
ارجو من السادة الافاضل مساعدتى


----------



## khsh (21 مارس 2012)

اشكرك بشدة على هذه المعلومات القيمة
ارجو من سيادتك شرح كيفية تجميع الوحة الكهربية وتركيب الثرموستات لغرف التبريد والتجميد


----------



## طـلأل (27 مارس 2012)

يسلمووووو على المعلومات القيمه ...


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (2 أبريل 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيراً 
*


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (2 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الحميدي10 (2 أبريل 2012)

اشتي يا مهندس كتب في تكييف السيارات تمام انا منتضر بسرعه ارجوك يامهندس


----------



## zin10 (3 أبريل 2012)

_السلام عليكم جزاك الله خير على هذا الجهد وهذا الطرح الجيد جدا_


----------



## محمد الزناتى (4 أبريل 2012)

*اغيسونى ارجو المساعده*

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=323451#ixzz1r5Rz218V

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس تكييف اعمل فى قطر بفتره لا تتعدى الثلاث اشهر وانا الان فى ورطه ومحتاج المساعده من ضلكم الى يقدر يساعدنى ياريت لايبخل انا مطلوب منى حساب الاحمال لمبنى وتحديد ال cfm المطلوبه لكل غرفه فى المبنى وده طبعا محتاج برنامج الهاب وانا عندى البرنامج بس المشكله انى تايه جدا وده اول مشروع اعمله ارجو المساعدو ولو فى جزئ بسيط من المبنى وتعرفوتى اكمل ازاى ارجو من الاخوه انا هرفع ملف الاوتوكاد للمبنى وهوه على الرابط التالى 

http://www.mediafire.com/?b4crb3k0ke53uw1


http://www.mediafire.com/?8dg259imr7prxln


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (7 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله بكم وننتظر ابداعاتكم في كل ما هو مميز*


----------



## iDz (12 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## Omani-Engineer (14 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

نشكركم جميعا على هذه الجهود العظيمة والجميلة... شرح واضح ومفصل ... بارك الله جهودكم الجبارة في هذا الطرح الجميل ... 
نتمنى من الأخوة المهندسيين العرب مهندسي التكييف والتربيد أن ينظموا مؤتمرات ولقاءات ويكون هناك تبادل خبرات بين مهندسي دول الخليج والدول العربية المجاورة ونلتقي لنرتقي ... ونتشرف بوجودكم الكريم في سلطنة عمان الحبيبة في أي وقت ...
بارك الله مسعاكم 
فيصل الفرعي - مهندس تكييف وتبريد - سلطنة عمان


----------



## anahma (20 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ممكن اعرف كم يحتاج المتر المربع الواحد من الاطنان للتبريد اي 1 طن او 2طن ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ريحانة الخالدي (26 أبريل 2012)

*شكر وتقدير*

*السلام عليكم*
اخواني واخواتي نشكركم على هذه المعلومات ،مهما كان حجم المعلومات المقدمة لكنها تساعد المهندسين وخصوصا" الجدد في الدخول والتعلم في مجال التبريد والتكييف .وفقكم الله لخدمة العلم 
اختكم ريحانة الخالدي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 أبريل 2012)

اهلا بزملائنا الجدد 
هذا الملتقي بستان يزرع كل منا فيه زهرة خالدة القيمة 
و جديد اليوم خبير و أستاذ في الغد بإذن الله 
المهم حافظوا على استمرار العطاء و الاستفادة


----------



## مروان القصار (26 أبريل 2012)

شكرا للنبذة التاريخية


----------



## مروان القصار (26 أبريل 2012)

شكرا اختي الفاضلة على جهدك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (27 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## عثمان مايو (3 مايو 2012)

شكرا على الافادة القيمة


----------



## lesnar_f5 (3 مايو 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## lesnar_f5 (4 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## elbolbola (4 مايو 2012)

مشككككووووووورررررررررررررررررررن على المجهود


----------



## iso18 (7 مايو 2012)

merci


----------



## iso18 (7 مايو 2012)

rabi yjaziike


----------



## amr abozizo (25 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ولكن رجاء الملف لا يعمل برجاء مراجعته


----------



## محمدعبد المرضي (30 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرآ لكل من يعطي المعلومة بكل صدق وامانة بارك الله فيكم وزادكم علم وتقوي


----------



## firasabd415 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكورين على هذا الجهد


----------



## adhamabd (2 ديسمبر 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/ZmcCompressor


----------



## ابراهيم شندى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وجزاك الله خير الجزاااااء مشكور سيدى الفاضل


----------



## وجيه نوبي (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## anayem (10 يناير 2013)

مشكور يا بشار على متابعة كل جديد ونتظر منك المزيد - ذاكر


----------



## عصام هنائى (7 فبراير 2013)

اشكرك على الدروس السابقه ولكن اتمنى اقوى من ذلك


----------



## محمد سعدابي (9 فبراير 2013)

لكم الشكر اخواني فهذا الموقع اكثر من رائع مشكوريييييييين


----------



## دقشة (17 فبراير 2013)

iam so glad to this subject about hvac thanks for amazing knowladge you give us my god keep you


----------



## mamine houari (14 مايو 2013)

شكرا لك على هذا الشرح لكن أود أن تشرح طريقة ضبط pressostat hp;bp في التبريد السالب والموجب مشكور


----------



## fraademnati (18 مايو 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## kelay2 (23 مايو 2013)

شكرين جهودك ويجزيك الله عنا كل خير انا لسه طالب وباخد ماده تبريد ووضحلى شويه للبدايه وانتظر المزيد :56:


----------



## amrelnagar (30 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراعلي هذاالمجهود المفيد جدا لكل الاعضاء الكرام


----------



## samir I.Taha (30 مايو 2013)

*رد: الدرس الثاني*

الف شكر يا هندسة على هذة المعلومات


----------



## aboyosif75 (30 مايو 2013)

*رد: الدرس الثاني*

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## fantomas (30 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد ابن حماد (31 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمر فيفا (3 يونيو 2013)

و الله معلومات مفيدة 
مشكورين اخوتي


----------



## علي الزيغني (16 يوليو 2013)

اشكر المهندس بشار​


----------



## ENG_M9M_SADEK (16 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## marcos1 (25 يوليو 2013)

الله يخليك لينا​


----------



## ali-4 (30 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك :20:


----------



## النور برير عبدالله (3 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكـ الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكـ


----------



## أحمد الحسوني (13 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم :

نرحب بجميع الإخوة من لديه بحث عن أجهزة التبريد التجاري بالصور ممكن يفيدنا به من حيث ( التعريف - مكونات دائرة أجهزة التبريد التجاري - الفرق بينه وبين التبريد العادي ). مع ذكر المراجع إذا أمكن.

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد Mi (21 مايو 2014)

شكرا لك أخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة في التبريد والتكييف
أردت أن أضيف إليها هذه الكتب في التبريد والتكييف الرائعة جدا

التبريد والتكييف

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم
​


----------



## الطائر المضيء (31 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم 

تحياتي لصاحب الموضوع و الاخوة الافاضل الذين ساهموا فيه

جزاكم الله خيرا

بعد اذن حضراتكم كنت عايز اعرف بعض الامور

هل دراسة ما في هذا الموضوع يجعلني قادر علي ان اقول اني فني تكيف وتبريد مع العلم اني مبتدأ؟
لاني اريد ان اعمل في هذا المجال باذن الله

هل ما في هذا الموضوع هو الذي يدرس في الاكاديميات مثل سموحة في حوالي شهرين ؟

ارجو الرد علي لكي اتوكل علي الله وابدء في قراءة الموضوع باذن الله​


----------



## الطائر المضيء (31 مايو 2014)

للرفع والتذكير بالمشاركة السابقة


----------



## enghatem86 (17 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا..


----------



## على عدوس (20 أغسطس 2014)

رائع


----------



## على عدوس (20 أغسطس 2014)

نايس


----------



## Eng. Memo (13 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك .... أحسنت الإختيار


----------



## zakarya ahmad (19 ديسمبر 2014)

شكراا لجهودكم العظيمة


----------



## raef radwan (29 ديسمبر 2014)

معلومات مفيده جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ʚïɞ Ahmed Salah ʚï (8 يناير 2015)

شكرا على معلوماتك اخى


----------



## ʚïɞ Ahmed Salah ʚï (8 يناير 2015)

[h=3](( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد ))[/h]


----------



## ابوبكراحمدسالمان (21 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## منصور اشرف (5 فبراير 2015)

سلام موضوع في القمة مشكور جزيل الشكر


----------



## م / احمد ابو سامى (5 يوليو 2015)

انتا راجل محترم


----------



## ghost man (20 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد حسين مختار (21 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## naiemelmansie (27 أغسطس 2015)

عبدالعال عطية قال:


> الاخوة والاخوات : هل هناك من تقنية الان لانتاج معدات واجهزة تبريد و تكييف حديثة لا تستخدم ضواغغط او كباسات ولها كفاة عالية اى عملية واقتصادية و تستخدم فى التبريد التجارى والصناعى ام لا زال العلم ثبتا عند وسائط التبريد (غاز الفريون بأنواعه) والذى يحتاج ال كباسات وكميات هائلة من الطاقة الكهربية؟
> أفيدونا أفادكم الله وشكرا


 الاخ /عبد العال عطيه // يوجد اتشلرات التمدد ( مركب النشادر ) ويعمل بالغاز ويستخدم كهرباء قليله جدا ويوجد سعات حتى 1000 طن تبريد


----------



## naiemelmansie (27 أغسطس 2015)

الاخ /عبد العال عطيه // يوجد اتشلرات التمدد ( مركب النشادر ) ويعمل بالغاز ويستخدم كهرباء قليله جدا ويوجد سعات حتى 1000 طن تبريد​
​


----------

